# USA is finally out of Afghanistan



## ghazi52

Hayes: U.S. troops are finally out of Afghanistan—and it's remarkable


“The actual evacuation of all U.S. troops has finally happened. And while there is very little joy to find in any of this long painful story, the actual end of this war is a remarkable thing,” says Chris Hayes.




www.msnbc.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432681663759331332

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## maverick1977

ghazi52 said:


> Update on Kabul International Airport US will completely withdraw from Kabul International Airport tonight. IEA forces are now entering KIA to take charge. End of US occupation is on its way....




Turkish forces will be coming in i heard. is it true ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

maverick1977 said:


> Turkish forces will be coming in i heard. is it true ?


it appears to be true.


----------



## ghazi52

maverick1977 said:


> Turkish forces will be coming in i heard. is it true ?





Turkey back in Kabul.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431282603357843461

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Meengla

US State Dept. Live Press Conference coming up. But White House's spokeswoman Jane Psaki just said that right now 'the Taliban are the best and only option' for the evacuation. She also said there will be 'continued engagements' with the Taliban after the evacuation.









maverick1977 said:


> Turkish forces will be coming in i heard. is it true ?



Yes, Al jazeera live just confimed Turkish Leadership has over 3 hour chat with with Taliban and that a 'small contingent' of Turkish technocrats are staying behind to run the airport while Taliban secure the airport. But troops will leave as part of evacuation. Taliban don't issue idle demands!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*What we know about the Kabul attack*

As we just reported, a health official has told the BBC that the *death toll from yesterday's Kabul airport attack has increased to 170.*

As we seek further confirmation of that figure, here's a reminder about how the attack unfolded:


A powerful bomb blast struck the perimeter of Kabul's Hamid Karzai International Airport at about 18:00 local time (13:30 GMT) on Thursday
The single explosion occurred at the Abbey Gate as civilians queued in the hope of boarding flights out of Taliban-controlled Afghanistan
Thirteen US personnel, two British nationals and the child of a British national were among those killed in the attack
A suicide bomber carried out the attack after walking into the middle of families waiting outside the gate, according to UK Defence Secretary Ben Wallace
Some victims were blown into a sewage canal where Afghans were waiting to be processed, while dozens were rushed to hospital for treatment
Wounded US personnel were flown to an American air base in Germany for treatment

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## AsianLion

After 20 years, USA, UK, NATO faced huge humiliating defeat at the hands of Muslims as it should be remembered. Will be remembered forever...for sure.

At-least the region will have some real peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

*Taliban seize $85 billion worth of military equipment*


The Frontier Post









WASHINGTON DC (Agencies): The Taliban have seized $ 85 billion worth of US military equipment and gained access to biometric data from Afghans who have helped US Army soldiers for the past 20 years. The American congressman spoke about this.

Former US Navy reservist Jim Banks said there are 75,000 vehicles, 200 aircraft and helicopters, and 600,000 small arms and light weapons among the vast quantities of equipment and weapons abandoned in Afghanistan.

Speaking in Washington, Banks said: “Today the Taliban have more Black Hawk helicopters than 85% of the world’s countries.” The Taliban also seized night vision goggles, body armor and medical supplies, he said.

Banks is confident in these numbers because he worked as a foreign sales agent, acquiring American-supplied equipment and weapons, and then transferring them to the Afghan military.

“It’s unthinkable for me and others, but now the Taliban have biometric devices with fingerprints, eye scans and biographies of all Afghans who have been on our side and helping us for the past 20 years,” Banks said.

“The administration has no plan to return these weapons. She is not going to demand accountability for this equipment and weapons, – the congressman continued.

“If these weapons are used now or in the future to damage, injure or kill Americans, the blood will be on Joe Biden’s hands.”

His speech was spread on social media by the conservative MP and former soldier Johnny Mercer. “It’s a shame. We gave them the names of those who were preparing to fight them. And we will leave some of them, and they will become victims of the violence that we saw at the airport, ”he said. “A terrible day, causing rage and tears.”

The Taliban have already announced that they have sent an elite unit with high-tech equipment to guard facilities in the Afghan capital.

Militant propaganda channels aired an impressive film about the unit, the 313rd Badri Brigade, stating that it would serve on the streets of Kabul and guard the presidential palace. The footage shows militants in modern helmets, sunglasses, body armor and with machine guns like the Afghan army.

Reports emerged Thursday that US officials had given the Taliban lists of American citizens, green card holders and Afghan allies to expedite airport transfers and evacuations.

The Defense Ministry harshly criticized this decision, which was reported by Politiko. One military official said the Taliban had practically got “death lists”.

“It’s terrible, it’s shocking, it makes your hands look dirty,” he added.

A spokesman for US Central Command declined to comment.

Banks was also outraged by the events near the Kabul airport, to which he responded with the following words: “The responsibility for this tragedy lies entirely with Biden. Because of his incompetence, American blood was shed. This could have been avoided, and therefore it is unforgivable.”

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Meengla

*This thread should be the top topic--if Americans are indeed leaving tonight from Kabul.* But instead people are putting more effort into hotels in Pakistan being booked out or some PTM person talking about conversion to Hinduism. Sigh!
A few things:
1) Watched both Pentagon and State Dept. Press Conferences in last few hours. Question was asked in both: Are Taliban entering the Kabul Airport. The State Dept guy said to ask the Pentagon. The Pentagon guy called it 'false' and saying the airport is in American control, including entrance gates.
2) State Dept guy said the engagements with Taliban have been 'Positive' and 'Constructive' 
3) State Dept guy saying the US would accept 'any govt' which would do some basic required things (on terrorism, human rights, inclusive govt)
4) About supporting the Panjshir Resistance, they said we have been saying about Inclusive Govt. But in a separate interview at Al Jazeera, John Bolton today has said that America might support them! That's his personal wish though.
5) Airport to be handed to 'the Afghan people' upon evacuation and 'a number of countries' shown interest in managing the airport.
6) State Dept: America would continue to provide 'humanitarian support' even after Withdrawal. 
7) Mazar e Sharif is being prepared for flights from Pakistan to deliver humanitarian aid. Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) will play a part. Not sure I saw in the press conferences. Been browsing several places.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MultaniGuy

So, the arrogant Superpower has been defeated.
Ha, We all lived long enough to see this.

It will be good to see peace and prosperity in Muslim lands. I think we deserve it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## AsianLion

$85 billion is alot of money - Doubt these are accurate estimates more like inflated values.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MultaniGuy

ghazi52 said:


> 30m
> 
> Update on Kabul International Airport US will completely withdraw from Kabul International Airport tonight. IEA forces are now entering KIA to take charge. End of US occupation is on its way....


Good riddance to bad garbage.

Most Muslim expatriates I have talked to, said if Pakistan was economically like China or Japan, they would never leave Pakistan.
Most Pakistani expatriates I have talked to in Mosques and behind close-doors said they would prefer to live in a Muslim environment. They only leave for economic reasons or for a higher education.

People only leave Pakistan, because the country is not developed enough.

We need to build more universities, vocational schools, develop infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Meengla

AsianLion said:


> $85 billion is alot of money - Doubt these are accurate estimates more like inflated values.



Correct.
$85 were spent on 'security' related matters: Training, equipment, contractor fees over TWENTY years. Some of which got destroyed in the conflict. Or had expired. Or gone bad. Also, a bulk was NOT on purchasing equipment bur for services. These wars are a big business in America!! BIG BUSINESS! Various security companies provide 'services' and 'personnel' at exorbitantly high prices and the money mostly ends back in America either to the weapon manuf. or to the security companies. Eventually into the politicians. It's 'jobs' and 'economic activity' in different Congressmen/Senators constituencies. I live in the American South and I kid you not it seems like every 3 or 4 household has a 'veteran' living off taxpayers money without ever even been remotely near the 'combat'. I knew a very close friend in US Navy. Never ever remotely saw any conflict or saw any 'danger'. Was deployed all over the world in cushy office jobs. And retired as a 'veteran' with a chunk of 'benefits'. She is still a very dear friend to me. One day, on my deathbed, I may narrate her story keeping her anonymity. *Just follow the money and you will arrive at the right place. But I digress!*

So... as for the equipment the Taliban have. *I don't think even $10 billion at max*. A lot of valuables were already taken out or destroyed when Americans started to leave. Then a chunk ended up in Uzbekistan when the northern front melted away. Per my understanding, Americans didn't trust the Afghan National Army much and so not a lot was left with them as Americans were leaving. Contrast to that, the Soviets left behind tanks, heavy artillery, substantial air assets---and that's partly why Najibullah govt last 3 years after the Soviet withdrawal.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Trango Towers

MultaniGuy said:


> Good riddance to bad garbage.
> 
> Most Muslim expatriates I have talked to, said if Pakistan was economically like China or Japan, they would never leave Pakistan.
> Most Pakistani expatriates I have talked to in Mosques and behind close-doors said they would prefer to live in a Muslim environment. They only leave for economic reasons or for a higher education.
> 
> People only leave Pakistan, because the country is not developed enough.
> 
> We need to build more universities, vocational schools, develop infrastructure.


Most of all 
1. Law
2. End corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Death Professor

Good riddance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K_Bin_W

AsianLion said:


> After 20 years, USA, UK, NATO faced huge humiliating defeat at the hands of Muslims as it should be remembered. Will be remembered forever...for sure.
> 
> At-least the region will have some real peace.


Amerika has a track record where ever its raped peace prevails. Case in point, Noko, Nam, Bay of Pigs etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SaadH

AsianLion said:


> $85 billion is alot of money - Doubt these are accurate estimates more like inflated values.



$85 billion was the total amount that was spent on training and equipping Afghan forces, most of this amount was cycled back into US through contractors, defense companies and military. Plus, whatever equipment that remains only constitutes a tiny fraction of this total amount, plus you'd have to subtract the value of this equipment due to depreciation, attrition, serviceability. At max, I'd say no more than $2 billion is what Taliban got their hands on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The BBC's chief international correspondent Lyse Doucet, who is in Kabul, has been told by sources that the US and British troops are "wrapping up" at the airport, and that the Taliban will take over in "a matter of hours".

A spokesman for the Taliban said on Friday night they had now taken control of parts of the airport. However, the Pentagon disputed this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doorstar

MultaniGuy said:


> So, the arrogant Superpower has been defeated.


in your fantasies, yes


----------



## MultaniGuy

doorstar said:


> in your fantasies, yes


Then why don't USA prevent Afghan Taliban from coming back into Power.

Why do Afghan Taliban boast about defeating the American superpower! 
Afterall, USA is the superpower, almost invincible against other countries. 

Oh, please, Good Riddance to bad garbage. 

Can't wait to see Muslim countries industrialized and with diversified economies. It was so overdue! 


doorstar said:


> in your fantasies, yes


Why are NATO allies leaving Afghanistan? 
Because they know the realities!


----------



## doorstar

MultaniGuy said:


> Then why don't USA prevent Afghan Taliban from coming back into Power.


because it is they who are installing them, not allowed to say more unless I want a ban


----------



## MultaniGuy

doorstar said:


> because it is they who are installing them, not allowed to say more unless I want a ban


Wrong, the Afghan people want the Afghan Taliban in power.

Now stop wasting our time.


----------



## ghazi52

Enter the military side of the airport on vehicles supplied by the very military you just kicked out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> Enter the military side of the airport on vehicles supplied by the very military you just kicked out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 773668



Wow. So it is happening tonight?? A historic night regardless of which side of the divide one is.

PS. When, in October 2001, NATO launched the first attack against the Taliban, I was driving out to the mountains with wife to enjoy a crisp Fall foliage view of the Blue Ridge Mountains. Upon hearing the attack on the radio, I decided to go back home to watch the events. Perhaps tonight is the counterpart to that day.


----------



## Meengla

Grab your popcorns or champagne or milkshake or Lassi. The Pentagon is supposed to have a Press Conference tomorrow (Saturday) at 11 AM Eastern Time Zone (New York City time). Meanwhile, a little moaning from India about the weapons left behinds. Certainly not $85 billion. Someone above put the more plausible number: $2 billion at most. But it is here anyway:
From an Indian forum: 
"
Arms left for the Pakis:
1. 600,000 assault rifles including M-16s and M-4s.
2. 162,000 pieces of secure communication equipment.
3. 16,000 night vision goggles.
4. 4,702 armored vehicles including 2,000 Humvees in excellent condition.
5. 2,520 bombs.
6. 20,040 hand grenades.
7. 1,394 grenade launchers
8. 40 aircraft including UH-60 Blackhawks, Scout attack helos, and Scan Eagle drones. The GAO reports that 200 aircraft were delivered to Afghanistan. "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> Certainly not $85 billion. Someone above put the more plausible number: $2 billion at most.



The news will come out slowly:



ghazi52 said:


> WASHINGTON DC (Agencies): The Taliban have seized $ 85 billion worth of US military equipment and gained access to biometric data from Afghans who have helped US Army soldiers for the past 20 years. The American congressman spoke about this.


----------



## Meengla

VCheng said:


> he news will come out slowly:



What news? The exaggerated $85 billion weaponry or that within next 5-10 hours the Kabul Airport will be under the Taliban control and American left in the middle of the night as they left the Bagram Airbase??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> What news? The exaggerated $85 billion weaponry or that within next 5-10 hours the Kabul Airport will be under the Taliban control and American left in the middle of the night as they left the Bagram Airbase??



The news about the magnitude of US losses of assets and other resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

IF this is the night/morning of the wrapping up of the war... https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/08/27/world/afghanistan-taliban-biden-news


----------



## Meengla

VCheng said:


> The news about the magnitude of US losses of assets and other resources.



Of course the claim of $80+ billion in *equipment* falling into the Taliban hand was so obviously not just exaggerated--it was a fraudulent claim! Pakistan's total annual defense budget is a fraction of that amount!! And yet the high number of the Taliban getting the weapons has been peddled around ad nauseum. I know this is Fog of War--but where is some critical thinking? Where is the questioning of such exaggerated claims?? To me it seems like war and killing is a 9-5 job: Do the killings, cover the palatable parts in the media, hire the 'experts' in talkshows, do the cover-ups-- but do it all before the 'weekend' arrives.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Meengla

So no final evacuation took place in last few hours.


----------



## BATMAN

US didn't leave Afghanistan before making it a polarized state, economically dependent on foreign aid.... essentially same task is given to ruling party of Pakistan, which they have delivered at much lower cost.


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> Of course the claim of $80+ billion in *equipment* falling into the Taliban hand was so obviously not just exaggerated--it was a fraudulent claim! Pakistan's total annual defense budget is a fraction of that amount!! And yet the high number of the Taliban getting the weapons has been peddled around ad nauseum. I know this is Fog of War--but where is some critical thinking? Where is the questioning of such exaggerated claims?? To me it seems like war and killing is a 9-5 job: Do the killings, cover the palatable parts in the media, hire the 'experts' in talkshows, do the cover-ups-- but do it all before the 'weekend' arrives.



The total for all assets is indeed astronomical, equipment being only one part of it.


----------



## Verve

doorstar said:


> in your fantasies, yes





It took a long time for the British Whites to realise that the Empire was no more ... realisation of this defeat will kick in quicker for you whites!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

So, India's WION is confirming that Taliban forces have taken over some gates of the Kabul airport. This looks like a well coordinated withdrawal-- the lesser the Western presence, the more the Taliban presence at the airport. Good.
After minute 3: (and, as I said, even WION's Annas Mallick has been doing better coverage then just about ALL the Western media in last two weeks, whose focus was always about 'Taliban, women, girls, education, hunting down blah blah', despite that the Taliban had barely moved into Kabul and there is officially no govt even now. Idiots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Pakistan's own Indus News--a much neglected channel-- is also doing a great job. Here is the latest from them. According to this lady, Taliban do have control of 3-4 gates out of the 7 gates and she thinks Taliban claim is more credible than Pentagon's claim on that, and that as early as tonight (Afghan time), ALL American presence would be gone! She is also saying that the negotiation with the Panjshir people will resume now--it was halted because of the attacks at the airport.
Brave lady. After minute 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ali_Baba

Meengla said:


> Grab your popcorns or champagne or milkshake or Lassi. The Pentagon is supposed to have a Press Conference tomorrow (Saturday) at 11 AM Eastern Time Zone (New York City time). Meanwhile, a little moaning from India about the weapons left behinds. Certainly not $85 billion. Someone above put the more plausible number: $2 billion at most. But it is here anyway:
> From an Indian forum:
> "
> Arms left for the Pakis:
> 1. 600,000 assault rifles including M-16s and M-4s.
> 2. 162,000 pieces of secure communication equipment.
> 3. 16,000 night vision goggles.
> 4. 4,702 armored vehicles including 2,000 Humvees in excellent condition.
> 5. 2,520 bombs.
> 6. 20,040 hand grenades.
> 7. 1,394 grenade launchers
> 8. 40 aircraft including UH-60 Blackhawks, Scout attack helos, and Scan Eagle drones. The GAO reports that 200 aircraft were delivered to Afghanistan. "



The only thing of value in that list is the UH-60s BlackHawks, Scout Attack Helo's - the rest of it is junk or the Taliban can use themselves - so it has value to them.

The Afghan Airforce collapsed when all of the contractors left - the Americans never trained the Afghan Airforce to be self - sufficient. The Iraqi airforce had the same problem - it is more about making lots of money for private contractors - rather than leaving real capability behind ...

Now, the UH-60 Blackhawks, Scout attack helos have no 2nd hand value as they need direct support from the USA to support and maintain - they are - as of now - complete junk to the talibunnies or anyone else unless the USA agrees to the sale of that equipment.

If the Turks or Jordan or any other ME country with USA friendly ties that also operate the same equipment(or any other country other than Pakistan !!! ) then they should make them a bargin basement offer and the Americans will agree to the sale to get the "equipment out of the talibunny hands, etc ". The talibunnies get some cash or exchange for help to bootstrap what ever "vision" they have for Afganistan...

That is the only future for the equipment of the Afghan airforce that is of American origin - The talibunny can operate and maintain the Mi17s for some time as they are designed to be operated by semi-illterate peasants( russian war philosphy !! )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Ali_Baba said:


> If the Turks or Jordan or any other ME country with USA friendly ties that also operate the same equipment(or any other country other than Pakistan !!! ) then they should make them a bargin basement offer and the Americans will agree to the sale to get the "equipment out of the talibunny hands, etc ".



Good information. Didn't know those Black Hawks are so useless to the Taliban! So, yes, sell them to Jordan or Turkey to get some much needed cash. Or make a 'Black Hawk Museum' to generate some recurring revenue in Kabul!  
But I think if those helicopters, somehow, make to Pakistan then the Pakistani 'JugaaR' can make them work fine!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

MultaniGuy said:


> Good riddance to bad garbage.
> 
> Most Muslim expatriates I have talked to, said if Pakistan was economically like China or Japan, they would never leave Pakistan.
> Most Pakistani expatriates I have talked to in Mosques and behind close-doors said they would prefer to live in a Muslim environment. They only leave for economic reasons or for a higher education.
> 
> People only leave Pakistan, because the country is not developed enough.
> 
> We need to build more universities, vocational schools, develop infrastructure.



Law and order.... The legal system in Pakistan is a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Clutch said:


> Law and order.... The legal system in Pakistan is a joke.


A really big joke.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

Pentagon Live Press Conference... This is a historic day. Next 24 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*BREAKING

UK's final dedicated evacuation flight leaves*

The final UK flight purely for civilian evacuees has left Kabul airport, the Ministry of Defence has confirmed.

Flights for British military personnel and a small number of Afghan evacuees will continue over the weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichmarshal

Ali_Baba said:


> The only thing of value in that list is the UH-60s BlackHawks, Scout Attack Helo's - the rest of it is junk or the Taliban can use themselves - so it has value to them.
> 
> The Afghan Airforce collapsed when all of the contractors left - the Americans never trained the Afghan Airforce to be self - sufficient. The Iraqi airforce had the same problem - it is more about making lots of money for private contractors - rather than leaving real capability behind ...
> 
> Now, the UH-60 Blackhawks, Scout attack helos have no 2nd hand value as they need direct support from the USA to support and maintain - they are - as of now - complete junk to the talibunnies or anyone else unless the USA agrees to the sale of that equipment.
> 
> If the Turks or Jordan or any other ME country with USA friendly ties that also operate the same equipment(or any other country other than Pakistan !!! ) then they should make them a bargin basement offer and the Americans will agree to the sale to get the "equipment out of the talibunny hands, etc ". The talibunnies get some cash or exchange for help to bootstrap what ever "vision" they have for Afganistan...
> 
> That is the only future for the equipment of the Afghan airforce that is of American origin - The talibunny can operate and maintain the Mi17s for some time as they are designed to be operated by semi-illterate peasants( russian war philosphy !! )



Well not technically true
From 1979 to 1989, the United States sold many weapons systems to China, most notably the S-70 (UH-60) helicopter. 24 of these were exported to the People's Republic of China for $140 million. After the U.S. stopped selling arms to China over the Tianmin episode. Sikorsky ceased technical support for the exported helos.
By the late ‘90s, 21 of the 24 original helicopters were still in use by China (three had been lost in crashes), and as late as 2015, they were being used during the relief efforts after a 7.0 magnitude earthquake hit Sichuan Province.
After almost 30 years of opp the Chinese Blackhawks were getting old. So by 2013 the first prototype of of the Chinese copy know as Z20 came out.
Today the z20 is the most delivered rotary winged element delivered to the Chinese military. The eventual figure being quoted is around 3000 units.

So I don't see many prob with keeping the afg black hawks operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

U.S. Embassy Cites ‘Specific’ Kabul Airport Threat, Hours After Biden’s Warning (Published 2021)


The president said an attack was “highly likely” at the Afghan capital’s airport, where dwindling numbers are being flown out. The U.S. State Department estimates about 350 Americans are still awaiting evacuation.




www.nytimes.com






*Afghanistan Live Updates: Biden Warns of New Terror Threat as Evacuation Winds Down*
The president said an attack was “highly likely” at the airport in Kabul, where dwindling numbers are being flown out. The U.S. State Department estimates there are still about 350 Americans awaiting evacuation.


----------



## ghazi52

US troops have begun their withdrawal from the airport - their numbers are now down to 4,000, from a peak of 5,800 in the past week.

The next few days are likely to be the most dangerous since the evacuation began, White House officials say.
The Taliban have set up further layers of checkpoints around the airport and are not allowing most Afghans through, the Associated Press (AP) reports.

On Saturday, Italy's final flight from Afghanistan arrived in Rome. Italy said it had evacuated almost 5,000 Afghan citizens from Kabul - the highest number of any EU country.

France said it had flown out more than 2,800 since 17 August, while Germany said it had taken about 4,000 Afghans.

The head of the UK's armed forces, General Sir Nick Carter, said it was "heartbreaking" that they had not been able to rescue everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khansaheeb

maverick1977 said:


> Turkish forces will be coming in i heard. is it true ?


Yep belly dancing troops:-







Meengla said:


> US State Dept. Live Press Conference coming up. But White House's spokeswoman Jane Psaki just said that right now 'the Taliban are the best and only option' for the evacuation. She also said there will be 'continued engagements' with the Taliban after the evacuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Al jazeera live just confimed Turkish Leadership has over 3 hour chat with with Taliban and that a 'small contingent' of Turkish technocrats are staying behind to run the airport while Taliban secure the airport. But troops will leave as part of evacuation. Taliban don't issue idle demands!


What happened to "we do not talk to terrorists"?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431683374981263360

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431683374981263360



Lol. Well I’d like to tell Muslims around the world that this is your self worth right there. Enjoy, unless you break the colonial bangles and have some respect for yourself don’t go crying to get some.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

flight radar24 is showing 2 x C17 over Gulf of Oman inbound

they still have 3 hours flight time to Kabul

so maybe we still have few hours

although I count a total of 6 x USAF outbound


----------



## FuturePAF

Ali_Baba said:


> The only thing of value in that list is the UH-60s BlackHawks, Scout Attack Helo's - the rest of it is junk or the Taliban can use themselves - so it has value to them.
> 
> The Afghan Airforce collapsed when all of the contractors left - the Americans never trained the Afghan Airforce to be self - sufficient. The Iraqi airforce had the same problem - it is more about making lots of money for private contractors - rather than leaving real capability behind ...
> 
> Now, the UH-60 Blackhawks, Scout attack helos have no 2nd hand value as they need direct support from the USA to support and maintain - they are - as of now - complete junk to the talibunnies or anyone else unless the USA agrees to the sale of that equipment.
> 
> If the Turks or Jordan or any other ME country with USA friendly ties that also operate the same equipment(or any other country other than Pakistan !!! ) then they should make them a bargin basement offer and the Americans will agree to the sale to get the "equipment out of the talibunny hands, etc ". The talibunnies get some cash or exchange for help to bootstrap what ever "vision" they have for Afganistan...
> 
> That is the only future for the equipment of the Afghan airforce that is of American origin - The talibunny can operate and maintain the Mi17s for some time as they are designed to be operated by semi-illterate peasants( russian war philosphy !! )



The comms gear, night vision, and Thermal scoped rifles are valuable equipment. Buying them and giving them to the FC would really boost there capabilities. 

If possible, Pakistan should try to buy the Blackhawks and use them for the Navy, after adding ASW equipment.

If they want to sell the scout helicopters those might be good to give to the FC or the SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Turkey, Taliban close to reaching deal on operating Kabul airport*

Ankara will be required to recognise Taliban as legitimate government of Afghanistan, as per draft agreement


News Desk
August 28, 2021







Afghans crowd at the tarmac of the Kabul airport to flee the country as the Taliban took control of Afghanistan after President Ashraf Ghani fled the country and conceded the insurgents had won the 20-year war. PHOTO: AFP
Turkey and Qatar will jointly operate the Kabul international airport with the former providing security through a private firm, _Middle East Eye_ (MEE) reported on Saturday citing sources.

The _MEE _report said the draft deal in this regard will be finalised after the US troops withdrawal from the airport is completed by the next week.

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan’s, who is expected to hold consultations on the matter with his Nato allies mainly the US, will give the final approval to the deal with the Taliban.

However, both sides have now cut a draft deal that could resolve the issue.

According to the main points of the draft agreement, Turkey will recognise the Taliban as the legitimate government of Afghanistan.

Moreover, Turkey and Qatar will operate the airport in a consortium and Ankara providing security through a private firm, whose staff will consist of former Turkish soldiers and police.
Turkish special forces, operating in plainclothes to secure Turkish technical staff but cannot leave the airport perimeter.

One outstanding issue in the way of the deal is that the former Afghan government had already awarded a contract for the airport last October to a United Arab Emirates-based consortium.
The Taliban will need to cut a separate deal with them.

Earlier, an official told _Reuters_ that Turkey will not help run Kabul airport after Nato's withdrawal unless the Taliban agree to a Turkish security presence as deadly attacks outside the airport highlighted the perils of any such mission.

The Taliban have asked Turkey for technical help to run the airport after next Tuesday's deadline for all foreign military forces to pull out of Afghanistan, an ultimatum they say applies equally to Turkish troops.
Turkey, which is part of the Nato mission, has been responsible for security at the airport for the last six years.

Keeping the airport open after foreign forces hand over control is vital not just for Afghanistan to stay connected to the world but also to maintain aid supplies and operations.

On Thursday, just days before the military withdrawal deadline and as countries were still racing to evacuate civilians, at least one Islamic State suicide bomber killed 85 people, including 13 US soldiers, outside the airport gates.

One senior Turkish official said the attack raised doubts about the Taliban's ability to secure the airport or to keep any Turkish operational staff safe.

"The operation can be done by Turkey technically ... but our demand is that security should be ensured by Turkey too, through an extensive security team made up of former soldiers, former police, or a fully private firm," said the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity.

"We have not been keen on Turkey operating the airport in an atmosphere where security is provided by the Taliban, and the attacks yesterday showed this was correct."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*US troops have begun leaving Kabul airport: Pentagon*


*WASHINGTON: *US troops have begun their withdrawal from Kabul airport, Pentagon spokesperson John Kirby told reporters on Saturday.

At the briefing, US Army Major General William Taylor said two ISIS-K planners were killed and another wounded in Friday's drone strike in Nangarhar province, eastern Afghanistan.

Western forces running the Afghan airlift braced on Saturday for more attacks after the United States launched a drone strike two days after the group claimed a deadly bombing outside Kabul airport.

Among the 92 killed in Thursday's suicide blast, claimed by Afghanistan's Islamic State affiliate, were 13 US service members, the most lethal incident for US troops in Afghanistan in a decade.

"Initial indications are that we killed the target. We know of no civilian casualties," the US military said in a statement earlier in the day, referring to the overnight drone strike.

The White House said the next few days are likely to be the most dangerous of the US evacuation operation that the Pentagon said has taken about 111,000 people out of Afghanistan in the past two weeks

Pentagon spokesperson John Kirby said the United States believes there are still "specific, credible" threats against the airport after the bombing at one of its gates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431683374981263360







In all honesty and political correction aside, on a base level, the life of a dog is more important to a White Western European person than the life of a non-White. That is a fact. Might not be a nice thing to say but that's the truth. 

PS I don't blame White Western European people for this. They can think and feel how they like. It's their prerogative and culture to do so. I blame non-white leaders who treat their people as worthless sub-humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Taliban deployed additional forces around Kabul airport*


by The Frontier Post







KABUL (AP): The Taliban deployed extra forces around Kabul’s airport on Saturday to prevent large crowds from gathering after a devastating suicide attack two days earlier, as the massive United States-led airlift wound down ahead of an August 31 deadline.

New layers of checkpoints sprang up on roads leading to the airport, some manned by uniformed Tali-ban fighters with Humvees and night-vision goggles captured from Afghan security forces. Areas where large crowds of people have gathered over the past two weeks, in hopes of fleeing the country following the Taliban takeover, were largely empty.

On Saturday, the Taliban fired warning shots and deployed some kind of colored smoke on a road leading to the airport, sending dozens of people scattering, according to a video circulating online that was consistent with AP reporting.

An Afghan who had worked as a translator for the US military said that he was with a group of people with permission to leave who tried to reach the airport late Friday. After passing through three checkpoints they were stopped at a fourth.

An argument ensued, and the Taliban said that they had been told by the Americans to only let United States passport-holders through.

“I am so hopeless for my future,” the man told The AP after returning to Kabul, speaking on condition of anonymity because of security concerns. “If the evacuation is over, what will happen to us?”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

Clutch said:


> Law and order.... The legal system in Pakistan is a joke.


Agreed with you.


----------



## Whitefalcon90

doorstar said:


> I bet in your fantasies it was a replay of jang e badr.



What do you have against Islam? You think Jang e Badr is a fantasy? Shame on you. 

@LeGenD please someone ban this guy. I've seen on multiple occasions he makes fun of Islam.


----------



## ghazi52

*The final UK troops, diplomats and officials have left Kabul, Downing Street has confirmed.*

The departure of the RAF flight brings to an end the UK's 20-year military involvement in Afghanistan.

More than 15,000 people have been evacuated by the UK since 14 August.

Prime Minister Boris Johnson said the moment was a chance to reflect on the achievements of recent weeks - and the last two decades, such as girls' education and weakening al-Qaeda.

In a letter to the armed forces community, Mr Johnson acknowledged the fall of Kabul to the Taliban will have been hard for them to watch.

He added it would be "an especially difficult time for the friends and loved ones of the 457 service personnel who laid down their lives" during the war.


----------



## gambit

MultaniGuy said:


> So, the arrogant Superpower has been defeated.


No, we were not. We just tired of the mess.



MultaniGuy said:


> It will be good to see peace and prosperity in Muslim lands. I think we deserve it now.


Peace? Maybe, and I said 'maybe' kindly. Prosperity? No, also said that kindly. You had many chances to do both and somehow you refused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Whitefalcon90 said:


> What do you have against Islam? You think Jang e Badr is a fantasy? Shame on you.
> 
> @LeGenD please someone ban this guy. I've seen on multiple occasions he makes fun of Islam.


I have removed his post.

WE encourage respect of all religions on PDF for good reason. Some of the conflicts have religio-political contexts which can motivate Figure-of-Speech references like that at times. Depends upon the member though; some are more tempted than others.


----------



## ghazi52

BRITAIN

British troops will end their evacuation of civilians on Saturday, armed forces chief General Nick Carter said, adding that after this, Britain would be bringing out its troops on the remaining aircraft.

The defence ministry said late on Friday that it had evacuated more than 14,500 Afghan and British nationals in the two weeks since the Taliban took control of the country.

CANADA

Canadian forces in Kabul ended evacuation efforts for their citizens and Afghans on Thursday, acting chief of the defence staff General Wayne Eyre said. He said Canada had evacuated or facilitated the evacuation of about 3,700 Canadian and Afghan citizens.

GERMANY

Germany ended evacuation flights on Thursday. The German military has evacuated 5,347 people, including more than 4,100 Afghans.

Germany previously said it had identified 10,000 people who needed to be evacuated, including Afghan local staff, journalists and human rights activists. About 300 German citizens remain in Afghanistan, a spokesman for the foreign office in Berlin said on Friday.

FRANCE

The French Defence Ministry said that, as of Thursday evening, more than 100 French nationals and more than 2,500 Afghans had reached French soil after being evacuated from Kabul.

ITALY

Italy said that by Aug. 26, 4,832 Afghans had been brought out of Afghanistan. Some 4,575 have arrived so far in Italy. The Italian government expects its last evacuation flight to leave Afghanistan later on Friday, Foreign Minister Luigi Di Maio told reporters.

SWEDEN

Sweden has ended its evacuation mission in Kabul, Swedish Foreign Minister Ann Linde said on Friday. She said that a total of 1,100 people had been evacuated, including all locally employed embassy staff and their families.

BELGIUM

Prime Minister Alexander De Croo said on Thursday Belgium had ended its evacuation operations. Just over 1,400 people were evacuated, with the last flight arriving in the Pakistan capital of Islamabad on Wednesday night, he said.

IRELAND

Ireland's foreign ministry said that it had evacuated 36 Irish citizens after the completion of an emergency consular mission on Thursday.

It said it was now aware of approximately 60 Irish citizens and family members plus a further 15 Afghan citizens with Irish residency who are still in the country and have requested assistance, far more than they had initially estimated.

POLAND

Poland has evacuated about 900 people from Afghanistan, including about 300 women and 300 children, Prime Minister Mateusz Morawiecki said on Thursday.

HUNGARY

Hungary has ended evacuations in Afghanistan after airlifting 540 people, including Hungarian citizens and Afghans and their families who worked for Hungarian forces previously, Defence Minister Tibor Benko said on Thursday.

DENMARK

Denmark made its last evacuation flight out of Kabul on Wednesday with the remaining diplomatic staff and military personnel, according to its defence ministry.

Denmark has airlifted about 1,000 people from Afghanistan since Aug. 14, including diplomatic staff, their families, former interpreters, Danish citizens as well as people from allied countries, the ministry said.

UKRAINE

Ukraine has evacuated of all of its citizens who wanted to leave, the president's chief of staff said on Saturday.

In all, it has flown out more than 600 people including foreign journalists, rights activists, women and children, Andriy Yermak said.

AUSTRIA

Austria is not operating its own flights and is relying on Germany and other countries to help with its evacuation. Foreign Minister Alexander Schallenberg told national broadcaster ORF on Wednesday 89 people with Austrian citizenship or residency had been airlifted out, while another two to three dozen people were still in Afghanistan.

SWITZERLAND

Switzerland, which is relying on Germany and the United States to help with its evacuation efforts via Tashkent, has got 292 people out of Afghanistan, Foreign Minister Ignazio Cassis said on Tuesday. There were still 15 Swiss citizens in Afghanistan, but no more Swiss evacuation flights were planned.

THE NETHERLANDS

The Dutch government said on Thursday it had evacuated 2,500 people from Afghanistan since Aug. 15, with about 1,600 of them brought to the Netherlands. The Dutch ambassador left on the final flight on Thursday. The Dutch have no diplomatic presence left in the country.

SPAIN

Spain has concluded its evacuation of personnel from Afghanistan, the government said.

Two military planes carrying the last 81 Spaniards out of Kabul arrived in Dubai early on Friday, a government statement said. The planes were also carrying four Portuguese soldiers and 83 Afghans who had worked with NATO countries.

Over the course of its rescue mission Spain evacuated 1,898 Afghans who had worked with Western countries, the United Nations or the European Union.

TURKEY

Turkey has evacuated at least 1,400 people from Afghanistan, including about 1,000 Turkish citizens, Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu said this week.

QATAR

Qatar said on Thursday it had helped evacuate more than 40,000 people to Doha and "evacuation efforts will continue in the coming days in consultation with international partners".

UNITED ARAB EMIRATES

The UAE said on Thursday it had helped evacuate 36,500 people to date, including 8,500 coming to the UAE via its national carriers or airports.

INDIA

India has airlifted 565 people from Afghanistan, most of them embassy personnel and citizens living there but also dozens of Afghans including Afghan Sikhs and Hindus, a government official said.

AUSTRALIA

Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison said on Friday that Australia had evacuated 4,100 people, including over 3,200 citizens and Afghans with Australian visas, over nine days, with the last planned flight leaving before the airport attack. The other evacuees were from coalition partners.

Morrison acknowledged some Australian visa holders remained in Afghanistan though he did not know exact numbers.

Australia is committed to bringing at least 3,000 more people out over coming months as part of a humanitarian programme, Home Affairs Minister Karen Andrews said.

NEW ZEALAND

New Zealand's Defence Force ran three flights out of Kabul, and the last planned flight had left before the attack, a government statement said.

No NZDF personnel were in Kabul at the time of the explosions and no New Zealand evacuees were left within Kabul airport. According to preliminary numbers, at least 276 New Zealand nationals and permanent residents, their families and other visa holders were evacuated, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adecypher

MultaniGuy said:


> Can't wait to see Muslim countries industrialized and with diversified economies. It was so overdue!



Very difficult with Mir Jaffar and Mir Sadiq types in each Muslim country and not to ignore economic hit men from west constantly and consistently preying on them …


----------



## MultaniGuy

gambit said:


> No, we were not. We just tired of the mess.
> 
> 
> Peace? Maybe, and I said 'maybe' kindly. Prosperity? No, also said that kindly. You had many chances to do both and somehow you refused.


Then go convince USA to defeat Afghan Taliban then. 

But we both know the realities.


gambit said:


> No, we were not. We just tired of the mess.
> 
> 
> Peace? Maybe, and I said 'maybe' kindly. Prosperity? No, also said that kindly. You had many chances to do both and somehow you refused.


How did we refuse.

It is USA that started the war. 

Its a lunatic like yourself that tries to stop other societies from developing or cannot allow others to be well educated.

USA has been defeated, because if they continue the war, they know the world would be against them, world opinion would be against them.

Now shooo! you sound like quite a poisonous person.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Taliban official told Reuters their technical experts and engineers were ready to take over the airport when they were given the "final nod from the Americans".

The Taliban have set up further layers of checkpoints around the airport and are not allowing most Afghans through, the Associated Press adds.

In all, more than 110,000 people - both Afghans and foreign nationals - have been evacuated from Kabul airport since the airlift began two weeks ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

France and Britain will urge the UN to create a "safe zone" in Kabul to help evacuation efforts, French President Emmanuel Macron said.

He said it would allow the international community to carry out humanitarian work and "maintain pressure on the Taliban".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Green

Meengla said:


> *This thread should be the top topic--if Americans are indeed leaving tonight from Kabul.* But instead people are putting more effort into hotels in Pakistan being booked out or some PTM person talking about conversion to Hinduism. Sigh!
> A few things:
> 1) Watched both Pentagon and State Dept. Press Conferences in last few hours. Question was asked in both: Are Taliban entering the Kabul Airport. The State Dept guy said to ask the Pentagon. The Pentagon guy called it 'false' and saying the airport is in American control, including entrance gates.
> 2) State Dept guy said the engagements with Taliban have been 'Positive' and 'Constructive'
> 3) State Dept guy saying the US would accept 'any govt' which would do some basic required things (on terrorism, human rights, inclusive govt)
> 4) About supporting the Panjshir Resistance, they said we have been saying about Inclusive Govt. But in a separate interview at Al Jazeera, John Bolton today has said that America might support them! That's his personal wish though.
> 5) Airport to be handed to 'the Afghan people' upon evacuation and 'a number of countries' shown interest in managing the airport.
> 6) State Dept: America would continue to provide 'humanitarian support' even after Withdrawal.
> 7) Mazar e Sharif is being prepared for flights from Pakistan to deliver humanitarian aid. Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) will play a part. Not sure I saw in the press conferences. Been browsing several places.


Lets hope weapons are not delivered to the Northern Alliance discreetly from Mazar-i-Sharif under the guise of humanitarian support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Video confirmation of Taliban's Badri 313 inside the Kabul Airport--at a stone throw distance from American troops. Also, Kamal Hyder from Al Jazeera saying no mass exodus to Pakistan because Afghans, at least in eastern region, are not threatened by the Taliban take-over. What Hyder says is so true--and so damn downplayed by the Western media.
Here is the video.








mr.green said:


> Lets hope weapons are not delivered to the Northern Alliance discreetly from Mazar-i-Sharif under the guise of humanitarian support.



Nah, almost zero chance: Most flights will come from Pakistan and also Mazar e Sharif is in Taliban control. Look at the geography of the Panjshir Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Scenes from Kabul today*






A Taliban fighter stands guard at the Loya Jirga while acting Higher Education Minister Abdul Baqi Haqqani speaks







UK military personnel sit aboard an A400M aircraft leaving the airport







Outside Hamid Karzai International Airport, a woman passes by Taliban militants standing guard









Taliban fighters patrol a street in the city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431961843074015236


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431961843074015236



Possible American strike against ISIS in Kabul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431982528525635584


----------



## ghazi52

Meengla said:


> Possible American strike against ISIS in Kabul.



Yes, it is possible.


*US 'carries out military strike in Kabul' - Reuters*

The US has reportedly carried out a military strike in the Afghan capital Kabul today.

The strike targeted members of the Afghan branch of the Islamic State group, IS-K, Reuters news agency reports, citing US officials.

No further details of the US operation have been released and it is unclear if it is related to the rocket strike on a property near the airport reported earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

There are not many reports about Kabul airport so far today, with fewer journalists there, tighter Taliban security and fears of fresh attacks.

Al Jazeera's Charlotte Bellis, who is still in Kabul, reports: "This morning... there isn’t even a single US plane on the ground at Kabul airport, and there have been far fewer in the air than there were even yesterday."

She said hundreds of people were still attempting to get out and had now taken to buses in co-ordination with the Taliban, to try to get through to the airport without lingering outside.







Taliban checks have tightened on the approach to the airport


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> US 'carries out military strike in Kabul' - Reuters



Reuters is one of those very few major news outlets from the West which focus on 'news' more than hidden agenda. I have been very disappointed by the coverage in the Western media in last 2 weeks. But, rest assured, IF/WHEN America decides to 'work with the Taliban', the tunes will change. That's not 'journalism'. That's propaganda only marginally better than what North Korea does! 

Here is Reuters about the latest attack:









U.S. drone strike destroys Islamic State car bomb in Kabul, officials say


American forces launched a drone strike in Kabul on Sunday that killed a suicide car bomber suspected of preparing to attack the airport, U.S. officials said, as the United States nears the end of its military presence in the Afghan capital.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

There are still about 300 US citizens still waiting to be evacuated from Afghanistan, US Secretary of State Antony Blinken says.

"We are down to a population of 300 or fewer Americans who are still on the ground there, and we are working actively in these hours and these days to get those folks out," he told US broadcaster ABC.

Some Americans have chosen to stay beyond the 31 August deadline, Blinken says, but he adds that "they are not going to be stuck in Afghanistan".

The US, he says, has "a mechanism to get them out".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Things are moving fast! Per an Aljazeera Western reporter guy, American drone struck a vehicle with ISIS suicide bombers in them heading to the Kabul Airport and he said that Taliban are 'unable' to stop such things and are 'relying' on American support to take out ISIS.

Also, Pakistan's own Indus News has just posted this video--one of the rare (and neglected) English channels from Pakistan. Such a shame on that count.
So according to this lady--who, btw, has access to a lot of info because of the implicit trust the Taliban have in Pakistan and by being on the ground. The lady is saying that Americans 'want to leave tonight' and that some civilians maybe left behind because focus is on destroying documents/equipments and getting the troops out. She is also implying, as the Al Jazeera reporter, that there is possible collaboration between the Taliban and Americans to take out ISIS. She is also saying that Panjshir residents are fed up and that right now the negotiations are going on about how many Afghan provinces to be given to the Panjshir group.

Here is the video. Brave journalist!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

US officials have now said the operation - an air strike involving a drone - targeted a suicide bomber in a vehicle who was aiming to carry out an attack at Kabul airport.

"We are confident we hit the target we were aiming for," a military official told the BBC's US partner network CBS.

"Initial reports indicate there were no civilian casualties," the official said, adding: "Secondary explosions from the vehicle indicated the presence of a substantial amount of explosive material."

A spokesman for the Taliban also said the US airstrike had targeted a suspected bomber travelling in a car, according to the Associated Press.

It comes after witnesses reported a rocket strike near the airport, although it is not clear if the two incidents are connected.


----------



## ghazi52

*US in final phase of Kabul evacuations as Taliban say ready to take over airport*

Reuters
August 29, 2021








A US Marine checks a woman as she goes through the Evacuation Control Centre during an evacuation at Hamid Karzai International Airport, Kabul, Afghanistan on August 28. — Reuters


US forces are in the final phase of leaving Kabul, ending two decades of involvement in Afghanistan, and just over 1,000 civilians at the airport remain to be flown out before troops withdraw, a Western security official said on Sunday.

The country's new Taliban rulers are prepared to take control of the airport, said an official from the group that has swept across Afghanistan, crushing the US-backed government.
The Western security official, who asked not to be identified, told _Reuters_ a date and time for the end of the operation was yet to be decided.

President Joe Biden has said he will stick by his deadline to withdraw all US troops from Afghanistan by Tuesday, 20 years after they invaded Kabul and ousted the Taliban government for shielding the perpetrators of the September 11, 2001 attacks.

"We want to ensure that every foreign civilian and those who are at risk are evacuated today. Forces will start flying out once this process is over," said the official, who is stationed at the airport.

The Western-backed government and Afghan army melted away as the Taliban entered the capital on August 15, leaving an administrative vacuum that has bolstered fears of a financial collapse and widespread hunger.

Under a deal with the United States, the Taliban have said they will allow foreigners and Afghans who wish to leave to fly out. The United States and its allies have taken about 113,500 people out of Afghanistan in the past two weeks, but tens of thousands who want to go will be left behind.

A US official told _Reuters_ on Saturday there were fewer than 4,000 troops left at the airport, down from 5,800 at the peak of the evacuation mission. Pentagon spokesperson John Kirby told reporters some troops had been withdrawn but declined to say how many remained.

The Taliban official told _Reuters_ the group had engineers and technicians ready to take charge of the airport.

"We are waiting for the final nod from the Americans to secure full control over Kabul airport as both sides aim for a swift handover," the official said on condition of anonymity.

The Western security official said crowds at the airport gates had diminished after a specific warning from the US government of another attack by militants after a suicide bombing outside the airport on Thursday.

The explosion killed scores of Afghans and 13 American troops outside the gates of the airport, where thousands of Afghans had gathered to try to get a flight out since the Taliban returned to power.

The United States said on Friday it killed two militants belonging to the Islamic State — enemies of both the West and Afghanistan's new Taliban rulers — which had claimed responsibility for the attack.

Biden had vowed to hunt down the perpetrators of the explosion and said the strike was not the last.


*Taking over*

The Taliban condemned the late-night US drone strike, which took place in Nangarhar province, an eastern area that borders Pakistan.

"The Americans should have informed us before conducting the airstrike. It was a clear attack on Afghan territory," a Taliban spokesman told _Reuters_, adding that two women and a child were wounded in the attack.

The Taliban have said they have arrested some suspects involved in the airport blast.
Spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid said on Saturday the Taliban would take over the airport "very soon" after US forces withdraw and announce a full cabinet in the coming days.


Mujahid told _Reuters_ the group had appointed governors and police chiefs in all but one of Afghanistan's 34 provinces and would act to solve the country's economic problems.

The Taliban, facing the loss of billions of dollars of aid for the country, appealed to the United States and other Western nations to maintain diplomatic relations after withdrawing. Britain said that should happen only if the Taliban allow safe passage for those who want to leave and respect human rights.

US military and allied countries' flights carried fewer people on Saturday as Washington prepared to end its mission.

The last British flight evacuating civilians from Afghanistan left Kabul on Saturday. British troops would take small numbers of Afghan citizens with them as they leave this weekend, a defence ministry spokesperson said. Armed forces chief Nick Carter said hundreds of people who had worked with Britain would not make it through.

While Kabul's airport has been in chaos, the rest of the city has been generally calm. The Taliban have told residents to hand over government equipment including weapons and vehicles within a week, the group's spokesman said.

The airport attack added fuel to criticism Biden faced at home and abroad for the chaos after Afghanistan's government and military collapsed before a lightning Taliban advance. He has defended his decisions, saying the United States long ago achieved its rationale for invading in 2001.


----------



## ghazi52

*Taliban to form new cabinet as U.S. evacuation nears end*








The Taliban said on Saturday they were preparing a new cabinet as the U.S. evacuation nears its end and they expected that sharp currency falls and economic turmoil following their takeover of Kabul two weeks ago would subside.

Zabihullah Mujahid, the movement’s main spokesman, made the comments to Reuters as the U.S. military winds down its mission to evacuate U.S. citizens and vulnerable Afghans and withdraw troops from Kabul airport ahead of the Aug. 31 deadline set by President Joe Biden.

Mujahid condemned an overnight U.S. drone strike against Islamic State militants following Thursday’s suicide attack near the airport as a “clear attack on Afghan territory”.

But he appealed to the United States and other Western nations to maintain diplomatic relations after their withdrawal, which he expected would be completed “very soon”.

The exact timing of the formation of a new cabinet remained unclear. Reuters originally quoted Mujahid as saying the announcement would be made in the coming week, but in a voice message later he said the makeup of the new cabinet would be cleared “in one or two weeks”.

Responding to a question about whether any women would be included in the new cabinet, he said this would be a matter for the leadership to decide and he could not anticipate what their decision would be.

There is mounting frustration in Kabul at the severe economic hardship caused by a plummeting currency and rising food prices, with banks still shuttered two weeks after the fall of the city to the Taliban.

On Saturday, a statement from the Taliban said that banks were ordered to reopen with a weekly limit on withdrawals of $200 or 20,000 afghanis.

Mujahid said officials had already been appointed to run key institutions including the ministries of public health and education and the central bank.

United Nations officials have warned that Afghanistan faces a humanitarian catastrophe, with large parts of the country suffering from extreme drought conditions.

The economy, shattered after four decades of war, also faces the loss of billions of dollars in foreign aid, following the withdrawal of Western embassies from the country.

Mujahid said the economic problems being experienced would be eased once the new government was in place.

“The fall of Afghani against foreign currency is temporary and it is because of the situation that suddenly changed, it will come back to normal once the government system starts functioning,” he said.

Courtesy: Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Taliban has asked Turkey to run Kabul airport providing it retains control of security there, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said.

"What does the Taliban say with regard to the airport issue? They say 'give us the security but you operate it'," he said in comments published by the official Andalou news agency.

"How come we hand you over the security? Let's say you took over the security, but how would we explain to the world if another bloodbath took place there? It's not an easy job."

He added that he would make a decision about whether or not Turkey could run the airport "once calm prevails".

However it has seemed less and less likely that Turkey will agree to do so since Wednesday, when it began to withdraw its approximately 500 non-combat troops from Afghanistan.


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> The Taliban has asked Turkey to run Kabul airport providing it retains control of security there, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said.



The request to let Turkey manage the Kabul Airport is apparently being *rescinded* by the Taliban because Taliban now think they have necessary technical resources to do so. Watch this interview of the Taliban spokesman Zabiullah Majahid --it *not only addresses the Airport issue but a LOT more than that and shows the shape of things to come. The Taliban media team is very savvy!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*US carry out air strike on explosive-laden car in Kabul after terror warning*

AFP
Sunday, Aug 29, 2021







Footage on TV and social media showed black smoke rising in the area. — Screengrab from video courtesy BBC/Shafi Karimi

KABUL: The United States said it destroyed an explosive-laden vehicle with an air strike in Kabul Sunday, hours after President Joe Biden warned of another terror attack in the capital as a massive airlift of tens of thousands of Afghans entered its last days.

A Taliban spokesman confirmed the incident, saying a car bomb destined for the airport had been destroyed — and that a possible second strike had hit a nearby house.
The US said it had only struck the vehicle, but added that secondary blasts indicated "a substantial amount of explosive material".

Local media reported there may have been civilian casualties, which the US said it was assessing.
The strike comes after a suicide bomber from the Daesh militant group on Thursday targeted US troops stopping huge crowds of people from entering Kabul's airport, from where about 114,000 people have been evacuated since August 15 when the Taliban swept back into power.
More than 100 people died in the attack, including 13 US service personnel, slowing down the airlift ahead of Biden's deadline for evacuations to end by Tuesday.

The operation is winding down despite Western powers saying thousands may be left behind.
US Secretary of State Antony Blinken said some 300 Americans still in Afghanistan were seeking to leave the country.

"They are not going to be stuck," he told_ ABC_, adding the US had "a mechanism to get them out".
The Pentagon said Saturday that retaliation drone strikes had killed two "high-level" Daesh militants in eastern Afghanistan, but Biden warned of more attacks from the group.
"The situation on the ground continues to be extremely dangerous, and the threat of terrorist attacks on the airport remains high," Biden said.

"Our commanders informed me that an attack is highly likely in the next 24-36 hours."

The US embassy in Kabul later released a warning of credible threats at specific areas of the airport, including access gates.

In recent years, the local chapter of Daesh has been responsible for some of the deadliest attacks in Afghanistan.

They have massacred civilians at mosques, public squares, schools, and even hospitals.

*Unthinkable co-operation*

The Daesh attack has forced the US military and the Taliban into a form of cooperation to ensure security at the airport that was unthinkable two weeks ago.

On Saturday, Taliban fighters escorted a steady stream of Afghans from buses to the main passenger terminal, handing them over to US forces for evacuation.

The troops were seen throughout the civilian side of the airport grounds and annexe buildings, while US Marines peered at them from the passenger terminal roof.

After a 20-year war, the foes were within open sight of each other, separated by just 30 metres.
Pentagon spokesman John Kirby said US troops had started withdrawing — without saying how many were left.

Biden was on Sunday headed to an air force base in Delaware, where the remains of the servicemen killed in Kabul have been transferred, to attend a ceremony and meet with the victims' families.


*'Heartbreaking'*

Western allies that helped with the airlift have mostly already ended their flights, with some voicing despair at not being able to fly out everyone at risk.

The head of Britain's armed forces, General Sir Nick Carter, told the_ BBC_ it was "heartbreaking" that "we haven't been able to bring everybody out".

A White House official said 2,900 people were evacuated in a 24-hour period between Saturday and Sunday, a drastic reduction from earlier in the week.

Two Afghan athletes were able to leave last weekend and spent a week in France before a "major global operation" took them to Japan for the Tokyo Paralympics.

There was an emotional welcome for Zakia Khudadadi and Hossain Rasouli at the athletes' village on Saturday night.

"There were lots of tears from everyone in the room," said International Paralympic Committee spokesman Craig Spence.

French President Emmanuel Macron said talks had begun with the Taliban to "protect and repatriate" at-risk Afghan nationals beyond Tuesday.


----------



## ghazi52

France and Britain will on Monday urge the United Nations to work for the creation of a "safe zone" in Kabul to protect humanitarian operations, he said.

The UN said it was bracing for a "worst-case scenario" of up to half a million more refugees from Afghanistan by the end of 2021.

At the airport, gone are the crowds of thousands mobbing the perimeter, hoping to be let through and allowed onto a plane.
The Taliban have now sealed off roads leading to the facility and are only letting sanctioned buses pass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> United Nations to work for the creation of a "safe zone" in Kabul to protect humanitarian operations, he said.



It works for Taliban. With no one else wanting to put 'boots on the ground' for any 'security' matters, the one and only force left is Taliban for such tasks. They will ask for $$ which is not unreasonable given that instead of governing the country, they will be tasked with security for evacuations as well as to fight Daesh. Speaking of which.. I hear that Taliban have accepted the American account that America bombed the vehicle carrying Daesh suicide bomber vehicle to the Kabul Airport. That speaks of deep collaboration between the two entities. What is even more interesting is that, so far, Taliban have not protested about the bombing of the vehicle. 
Anyway, the way things are moving so far, it's hard to tell.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*US will have ‘no right’ to launch attacks in Afghanistan after Aug 31, say Taliban*

Web Desk
Sunday, Aug 29, 2021








Taliban's spokesperson Suhail Shaheen. 


KABUL: Washington will have "no right" to carry out attacks in Afghanistan after August 31, said the spokesman for the Taliban's political office, Suhail Shaheen, on Sunday while reacting to the US drone strike in Nangarhar province, _Geo News_ reported.

The United States had launched a drone strike against a Daesh attack "planner" in eastern Afghanistan, the military had said on Friday, a day after a suicide bombing at Kabul airport killed 13 US troops and scores of Afghan civilians, according to Reuters.


Responding to a question if the US had carried out the drone strike with the Taliban’s consent, Suhail Shaheen said that the Taliban-led government will stop any such attack in Afghanistan after August 31. He said this while talking during _Geo News _programme "Naya Pakistan".

*R*
Meanwhile, the Taliban’s main spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid condemned an overnight US drone strike against Daesh militants following Thursday's suicide attack near th
e airport, calling it a "clear attack on Afghan territory", Reuters reported.
He was of the view that the US should have informed them before the attack.

Talking about the new cabinet, Mujahid said the announcement would be made in the coming week, but in a voice message later, he said the makeup of the new cabinet would be cleared "in one or two weeks".

Responding to a question about whether any women would be included in the new cabinet, he said this would be a matter for the leadership to decide and he could not anticipate what their decision would be.


*US drone strike targets Daesh *

Earlier, the US had launched a drone strike against a Daesh attack "planner" in eastern Afghanistan, the military said on Friday.

President Joe Biden had vowed on Thursday that the United States would hunt down those responsible for the attack, saying he had ordered the Pentagon to come up with plans to strike at the perpetrators.

US Central Command had said the strike took place in Nangarhar province, east of Kabul and bordering Pakistan, according to Reuters.

"Initial indications are that we killed the target. We know of no civilian casualties," a US military statement had said. It did not say whether the target was connected with the airport attack.

A US official, speaking on the condition of anonymity, had said the strike was against a Daesh militant planning future attacks.


----------



## Meengla

In the last few weeks, the biggest question in my mind has been what will be the American posture in Afghanistan post the exodus. * To be involved directly or indirectly via either being anti-Taliban or accept them? This is a dichotomy and almost it's Either or Or. It is the reverse of 'Either with us, or against us' dichotomy from almost 2 decades ago!!! Irony!!*

But it's too bad that most journalists, especially Western ones, have not focused on that aspect of this war which seems to be coming to an end at least for this phase. Speaking of the dichotomy, Americans could either evacuate and then declare someone like the Panjshir resistance as the legit govt. or even a govt in exile and start supporting them militarily. It would be an anti-China govt to keep China 'busy' and, by extension, anti-Pakistan govt. Half the world would go along with that. With hired-guns, much-less $$ to spend than before, and much less chance to be hurt Americans, that would have been a possibility.

OR... Americans would swallow the bitter pill and let Pakistan manage Afghanistan through the Taliban as far as keeping entities like ISIS in check. Understand that the narrative for the last several weeks has been too focused on women's rights etc, on which I am firmly with the global community, including most Pakistanis. I posted a Saleem Safi vide above, in which the Taliban guy hints at banning music and even poetry in Afghanistan. I don't think I could ever support such ugliness!!

But still the focus of the discourse over the last few weeks SHOULD have been what course of action Americans are going to take. And now, it appears, Americans are resigned to let the Taliban run Afghanistan. What this video. Blinken is clearly hinting at offering 'very significant incentives' to Taliban in the 'weeks and months ahead' and that 'land' access to allow people to leave when the Kabul Airport shuts down on September 1.

@VCheng ?? @FuturePAF


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> But still the focus of the discourse over the last few weeks SHOULD have been what course of action Americans are going to take.




Yes, but PDF may not be a suitable forum to have such a discussion, at least for the hoi polloi like me. I will leave it to the favored ones to take this up further, lest I get thread banned or worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Rebels hold out in Afghan valley as Taliban set up government in Kabul


Taliban forces and fighters loyal to local leader Ahmad Massoud battled in Afghanistan's Panjshir Valley on Thursday, more than two weeks after the Islamist militia seized power, as Taliban leaders in the capital, Kabul, worked to form a government.




www.reuters.com





*Rockets target U.S. troops as Afghanistan withdrawal enters final stage*


Aug 30 (Reuters) - U.S. anti-missile defences intercepted as many as five rockets that were fired at Kabul's airport early on Monday, a U.S. official said, as the United States rushed to complete its withdrawal from Afghanistan to end its longest war.

Having evacuated about 114,400 people, including foreign nationals and Afghans deemed "at risk", in an effort that began a day before Kabul fell to the Taliban on Aug. 15, U.S. and allied forces are set to complete their own withdrawal by a Tuesday deadline agreed with the Islamist militants.

The number of U.S. troops at the airport had fallen below 4,000 over the weekend, as departures became more urgent after an Islamic State suicide bomb attack outside the gates on Thursday killed scores of Afghans and 13 U.S. troops.

Afghan media said Monday's rocket attack was launched from the back of a vehicle. The Pajhwok news agency said several rockets struck different parts of the Afghan capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falconless

__





American troops crying after their CO asks them to maintain discipline


An army of Karens



defence.pk


----------



## AsianLion

Meengla said:


> Correct.
> $85 were spent on 'security' related matters: Training, equipment, contractor fees over TWENTY years. Some of which got destroyed in the conflict. Or had expired. Or gone bad. Also, a bulk was NOT on purchasing equipment bur for services. These wars are a big business in America!! BIG BUSINESS! Various security companies provide 'services' and 'personnel' at exorbitantly high prices and the money mostly ends back in America either to the weapon manuf. or to the security companies. Eventually into the politicians. It's 'jobs' and 'economic activity' in different Congressmen/Senators constituencies. I live in the American South and I kid you not it seems like every 3 or 4 household has a 'veteran' living off taxpayers money without ever even been remotely near the 'combat'. I knew a very close friend in US Navy. Never ever remotely saw any conflict or saw any 'danger'. Was deployed all over the world in cushy office jobs. And retired as a 'veteran' with a chunk of 'benefits'. She is still a very dear friend to me. One day, on my deathbed, I may narrate her story keeping her anonymity. *Just follow the money and you will arrive at the right place. But I digress!*
> 
> So... as for the equipment the Taliban have. *I don't think even $10 billion at max*. A lot of valuables were already taken out or destroyed when Americans started to leave. Then a chunk ended up in Uzbekistan when the northern front melted away. Per my understanding, Americans didn't trust the Afghan National Army much and so not a lot was left with them as Americans were leaving. Contrast to that, the Soviets left behind tanks, heavy artillery, substantial air assets---and that's partly why Najibullah govt last 3 years after the Soviet withdrawal.



Yes it clearly is a cover up by Contractors, Defence Companies, Corrupt American officials to say $85 billion at the hands of Taliban, in reality it is not more than $10 billion. It is a big lie to cover up for own corruption. 

Can Taliban confirm this $85 billion amount?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Here's a roundup of the key headlines:

The US says its anti-missile system has intercepted up to five rockets which were fired towards Kabul airport on Monday. The White House has stressed the attack would not interrupt the evacuation operation
The US military is investigating after at least nine Afghan civilians were reportedly killed in a US drone strike on Sunday which aimed to prevent an attack on the airport
The military said the strike targeted a vehicle carrying at least one person associated with the Afghan branch of the Islamic State group
But family at the scene have told the BBC that 10 of their relatives, including six children were killed
Smoke has been seen rising from Kabul airport, but the source is unknown, according to the Reuters news agency
The UN's High Commissioner for Refugees has said the ending of evacuations marks the beginning of a much larger migration crisis

The UK government has said it is sceptical of the Taliban's promise to allow eligible Afghans to leave the country, but is "willing to engage" with the militants

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

AsianLion said:


> Yes it clearly is a cover up by Contractors, Defence Companies, Corrupt American officials to say $85 billion at the hands of Taliban, in reality it is not more than $10 billion. It is a big lie to cover up for own corruption.



Yeah! I didn't think about the corruption angle!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The scene at Kabul airport







Smoke has been seen rising from Kabul airport as the US evacuations from Afghanistan enter their final stage.

The source of the smoke is unknown, Reuters news agency is reporting, but earlier on Monday the US said it had intercepted five rockets that had been launched towards the airport.

More than 100,000 foreign nationals and Afghans have left via the airport since evacuation efforts began on 14 August - a day before the capital was taken over by Taliban forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The final flights bringing British troops home from Afghanistan have arrived - ending the UK's 20-year military engagement in the now Taliban-controlled country.

The last British flight left the capital Kabul on Saturday, and the ambassador to Afghanistan, Sir Laurie Bristow, arrived at RAF Brize Norton in Oxfordshire on Sunday morning.

He has been praised for staying behind to help personally process visas at the airport.


----------



## Meengla

U.S. 'core diplomatic staff' have left Kabul, final pullout under way, official says


The final U.S. departure from Kabul airport is under way and "core diplomatic staff" have departed, a U.S. official who left Kabul earlier on Monday told Reuters.




www.reuters.com






Aug 30 (Reuters) - The final U.S. departure from Kabul airport is under way and "core diplomatic staff" have departed, a U.S. official who left Kabul earlier on Monday told Reuters.

A second official confirmed that the bulk of diplomats had pulled out. The officials did not say whether they included top envoy Ross Wilson, expected to be among the last to leave. Washington is expected to withdraw all its diplomats from Kabul before pulling out the final troops by a Tuesday deadline.


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> U.S. 'core diplomatic staff' have left Kabul, final pullout under way, official says
> 
> 
> The final U.S. departure from Kabul airport is under way and "core diplomatic staff" have departed, a U.S. official who left Kabul earlier on Monday told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aug 30 (Reuters) - The final U.S. departure from Kabul airport is under way and "core diplomatic staff" have departed, a U.S. official who left Kabul earlier on Monday told Reuters.
> 
> A second official confirmed that the bulk of diplomats had pulled out. The officials did not say whether they included top envoy Ross Wilson, expected to be among the last to leave. Washington is expected to withdraw all its diplomats from Kabul before pulling out the final troops by a Tuesday deadline.



Well, Pakistan just might get what it wishes for, as you said:



Meengla said:


> Americans would swallow the bitter pill and* let Pakistan manage Afghanistan through the Taliban as far as keeping entities like ISIS in check.*



The real question here is whether Pakistan will be able to deliver and be willing to be held accountable if it cannot.


----------



## Meengla

VCheng said:


> The real question here is whether Pakistan will be able to deliver and be willing to be held accountable if it cannot.



Pakistan should be helped along--otherwise, it will be a disaster. *America has been spending $30-50 billion per year in Afghanistan. A small part of that to help Pakistan manage Afghanistan will go long ways. *
I know it is a touchy subject on PDF but I don't see how just a border fence is going to keep Pakistan aloof from Afghanistan. Pakistan is being already pulled into Afghan affairs whether one likes it or not. BUT this time around, so far, I see no repeat of the 1990s mistakes by the big and regional players. 

We will see. *Tomorrow, if not today, is the D-Day! We should carefully watch the rhetoric from American officials after that!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> Pakistan should be helped along--otherwise, it will be a disaster. *America has been spending $30-50 billion per year in Afghanistan. A small part of that to help Pakistan manage Afghanistan will go long ways.*




In other words, Pakistan wants the transactional relationship to continue. This may not work this time around. But, the good thing is that Pakistan has "other options" as its NSA said. I agree, we will see.


----------



## Meengla

VCheng said:


> In other words, Pakistan wants the transactional relationship to continue. This may not work this time around. But, the good thing is that Pakistan has "other options" as its NSA said. I agree, we will see.



It's not what Pakistan 'wants'. Pakistani leadership is clear that Pakistan wants long term investment/economy oriented approach. But wanting something and getting something are not the same. I am hoping that Americans have learned that had they not abandoned Pakistan with the Afghan mess after 1989 then things could have been better for all. 
Afghanistan really needs a regional, focused approach and help. And for that, *my theory is that Pakistan is being chosen to stabilize Afghanistan with particular focus to root out international terrorists. BUT... we will see the actual American policy very soon!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> we will see the actual American policy very soon



I can agree that we will see what the actual policy and results are relatively soon.


----------



## -=virus=-

and left it a smoking heap in their wake, very rude.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 773990



This is incorrect.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432144278432718857

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

MultaniGuy said:


> *Now shooo!* you sound like quite a poisonous person.



This *shooo* thingy you did is EPIC at so many levels BTW if he is a gora and NOT desi he will not get the “true meaning” of it …

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

AsianLion said:


> Yes it clearly is a cover up by Contractors, Defence Companies, Corrupt American officials to say $85 billion at the hands of Taliban, in reality it is not more than $10 billion. It is a big lie to cover up for own corruption.
> 
> Can Taliban confirm this $85 billion amount?


This guy explains the myth that $88 billion was the budget which includes everything. A large chunk of that was also wages for the soldiers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432144278432718857
Common sense says no country is going to abandon $88 billion of just weapons or just give that much worth of weapons away to anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

So this is like the Saigon's American Embassy equivalent location and event and yet so little on the ground media coverage. Pathetic. 

*The Taliban control 5 out of 6 gates at the airport*


----------



## Meengla

"...particularly dangerous phase". You can sense something bad that might happen, such as one of these last flights out gets shot down. *ISIS seems hellbent to do inflict damage on Americans as the window of opportunity is shrinking.*
I certainly hope there is a peaceful exit. The Taliban have put in enormous effort in last some months to minimize harms to the departing Americans and now only hours remain to wrap it up. *A catastrophe at this stage might just make the American public opinion to never entertain any involvements in Afghanistan going forward except to bomb from a distance! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> A catastrophe at this stage might just make the American public opinion to never entertain any involvements in Afghanistan going forward except to bomb from a distance!




A catastrophe is not needed for that policy, which is likely anyway already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Pentagon briefing has now finished. Spokesman John Kirby fielded several questions on the timings for ending evacuations, but often refused to comment.

He would not say when exactly on 31 August airlifts would end - or if the US would co-ordinate with Taliban about future drone strikes against Islamic State.

"The president has made it very clear that we will maintain robust over-the-horizon counter-terrorism capabilities - the kind of capabilities you have seen us use over the last 24, 36 hours," said Kirby.

"I don't think it's helpful for us to talk about what over-the-horizon counter-terrorism capabilities will look like going forward, and how we're going to execute it," he added.

Kirby said the US was speaking with Taliban leaders to "deconflict" and prevent misunderstandings during current operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430959979176026120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In a statement released by the US State Department, the group said: "We will draw on all elements of national power — military, intelligence, diplomatic, economic, law enforcement — to ensure the defeat of this brutal terrorist organization", adding that it would also "identify and bring their members to justice".

IS-K said it was behind an attempted rocket attack on Kabul airport on Monday, which America's anti-missile system intercepted.

The US military has said it is investigating reports that its drone strike on Sunday - which it says targeted a vehicle carrying at least one person associated with IS-K - killed civilians.

The civilians who were killed were 10 members of one family including six children, surviving relatives have told


----------



## Meengla

VCheng said:


> A catastrophe is not needed for that policy, which is likely anyway already.



So you are of the opinion that Americans wont even bother with working with regional players to keep Afghanistan from going out of hand?

Speaking of regional players, since Feb. 2020, when Trump brought the Taliban to the negotiating table without first involving the Ghani govt, it had become clear that the Forever War was indeed ending as far as American physical presence was and so the regional players have been discussing various strategies, in various meetings, and through various teams. It will be interesting to see what they came up with, as it will be interesting to see what Americans are actually going to do once the evacuation is done. Just a few more days left to see the broad contours of those strategies!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> So you are of the opinion that Americans wont even bother with working with regional players to keep Afghanistan from going out of hand?



I think that there will be varying levels of engagement with regional players as needed by whatever continues to evolve in the region.

What would "going out of hand" look like given what we are already seeing?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

AsianLion said:


> After 20 years, USA, UK, NATO faced huge humiliating defeat at the hands of Muslims as it should be remembered. Will be remembered forever...for sure.


When it suits you guys, you call the Afghandoos and how they should leave Pakistan. But when it suits you then you call them 'Muslims'?

Wtf?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Adecypher said:


> This *shooo* thingy you did is EPIC at so many levels BTW if he is a gora and NOT desi he will not get the “true meaning” of it …


Thank you. I am almost complete with my B.A. Honours Political Science Degree. It complements my Legal Secretary Diploma.

I changed my Majors twice so I am a little older than most students.

Soon I will work for a fee for a lawyer. Political Science complements Legal studies.

Probably gambit is a gora.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Meengla said:


> Correct.
> $85 were spent on 'security' related matters: Training, equipment, contractor fees over TWENTY years. Some of which got destroyed in the conflict. Or had expired. Or gone bad. Also, a bulk was NOT on purchasing equipment bur for services. These wars are a big business in America!! BIG BUSINESS! Various security companies provide 'services' and 'personnel' at exorbitantly high prices and the money mostly ends back in America either to the weapon manuf. or to the security companies. Eventually into the politicians. It's 'jobs' and 'economic activity' in different Congressmen/Senators constituencies. I live in the American South and I kid you not it seems like every 3 or 4 household has a 'veteran' living off taxpayers money without ever even been remotely near the 'combat'. I knew a very close friend in US Navy. Never ever remotely saw any conflict or saw any 'danger'. Was deployed all over the world in cushy office jobs. And retired as a 'veteran' with a chunk of 'benefits'. She is still a very dear friend to me. One day, on my deathbed, I may narrate her story keeping her anonymity. *Just follow the money and you will arrive at the right place. But I digress!*
> 
> So... as for the equipment the Taliban have. *I don't think even $10 billion at max*. A lot of valuables were already taken out or destroyed when Americans started to leave. Then a chunk ended up in Uzbekistan when the northern front melted away. Per my understanding, Americans didn't trust the Afghan National Army much and so not a lot was left with them as Americans were leaving. Contrast to that, the Soviets left behind tanks, heavy artillery, substantial air assets---and that's partly why Najibullah govt last 3 years after the Soviet withdrawal.


Great post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Strategic Forum
> @ForumStrategic
> ·
> 30m
> 
> Update on Kabul International Airport US will completely withdraw from Kabul International Airport tonight. IEA forces are now entering KIA to take charge. End of US occupation is on its way....







since no one has shared this here.....
United States Marine Corps evaluating Shehzore Dala for possible induction at Islamabad airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

VCheng said:


> I think that there will be varying levels of engagement with regional players as needed by whatever continues to evolve in the region.
> 
> What would "going out of hand" look like given what we are already seeing?



I tend to think there will be largely non-conflicting, if not cooperative, involvements by regional players. This time it is really in everyone's interests to have some quiet in Afghanistan. We will see on that soon!

The situation has been bad in Afghanistan but there have some been functioning places, at least in the cities, and some semblance of 'normal life', thanks to whatever little bit trickled down to the Afghans. If the 90s warlordism comes back, if the regional players prop up their militias then people might wish for the American occupation again!

But I don't think Taliban would tolerate ISIS-K in Afghanistan, which is a great thing.

PS.* This thread is about the final days of NATO in Afghanistan. Would be great to keep getting updates on that! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vanamali

MultaniGuy said:


> So, the arrogant Superpower has been defeated.
> Ha, We all lived long enough to see this.
> 
> It will be good to see peace and prosperity in Muslim lands. I think we deserve it now.


Peace and Prosperity in Afghanistan.. we will see that also in next decade...


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> This time it is really in everyone's interests to have some quiet in Afghanistan. We will see on that soon!




Agreed. And agreed.


----------



## Meengla

Blinken at 2:30 PM ET coming up. Lets see who is going to confirm when the final flight has left: Blinken, Biden, or Kirby. *I have a feeling the final flight would leave in darkness so maybe tonight? Tomorrow night would be beyond the 31 Aug. date. Kirby said in the video I shared above that 'assets' are already in place to try to neutralize rockets on planes. *






AfghanEye streaming at 3:00 PM ET coming up.


----------



## Meengla

White House. LIve






No US embassy but diplomatic ways in the area (possibly Pakistan)
'Retrograde' plans to reduce the weapons left with Taliban 'on the ground' plans in place (destroying after leaving?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

MultaniGuy said:


> Thank you. I am almost complete with my B.A. Honours Political Science Degree. It complements my Legal Secretary Diploma.
> 
> I changed my Majors twice so I am a little older than most students.
> 
> Soon I will work for a fee for a lawyer. Political Science complements Legal studies.
> 
> Probably gambit is a gora.



Masha Allah - Allah SWT aapko kamyaab karey (Ameen)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Whitehouse Psaki dodged the question whether 31 is tonight or tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*We now have an opportunity to rebuild, reunite: Taliban leader*

Anas Haqqani says 90% of Afghanistan's problems resolved; efforts underway to form new govt

News Desk
August 30, 2021






Taliban leader Anas Haqqani. 

Senior Taliban leader Anas Haqqani said it was time for the Taliban to “forgive” the past and rebuild and reunite Afghanistan.

Haqqani's - the youngest son of Haqqani Network founder, Jalaluddin Haqqani - comment came in response to a question asked during an interview with TRT wherein he was inquired about "willing to forgive" despite losing four brothers in attacks carried out by the US, being held captive by the Americans and Afghan government.

Haqqani said, "In the last two decades lots of people like me suffered from the war and torture by the US forces and the previous Afghan government."

"They put me in prison for almost five years. I spent nearly four years of it alone in a single room and suffered quite a bit. I was tortured psychologically."

However, he added that, "I know bad things have happened in the past, but now we have an opportunity to rebuild and reunite."

In response to a question regarding Daesh, he said that 90 per cent of Afghanistan's problems had been resolved, saying the group will deal with those who create groups like Daesh just like they dealt with the rest.

"Still there are countries that don't want to end the war in Afghanistan. This is why they create groups such as Daesh or others to try to prolong their proxy war," he added.

"They may attack or try to create fear [but] we'll deal with that just like we dealt with the bigger problem of ending the invasion."

"Efforts are underway to form a new government and cabinet. I am very optimistic that everything will be in place," he added.

He further stated that, "Those inducted into the cabinet will be leaders capable of serving the people. The names aren't yet finalised. But I am sure we will have a positive outcome in the days to come.

According to the Taliban leader, all of Afghanistan's miseries and problems were somehow connected to foreign interference.

"If you read the history, whether it be the Soviet Union or the US, whoever has invaded Afghanistan has created problems. They bring challenges and problems along with their invasion."

The Taliban leader added that, "They have their own agendas and [they] try to implement them by any possible means."

He said he played his due role for the people and focused on peace talks. "The head of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan declared general amnesty. We must put the past behind," Haqqani observed.

"The prejudice injected into people's mind during all these years needs to be removed," he added.

In an apparent reference to the native Afghans, he said, "They should realise we are their brothers,"

"Now, if I see my enemies, I cannot possibly act against them," Anas concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Does Biden feel responsibility for civilian deaths, White House asked*

A little more from the briefing by White House press secretary Jen Psaki.

She said that “the buck stops” with President Joe Biden over the death of US personnel and civilians in Afghanistan, but did not respond directly to a question about whether he also felt responsible for the 10 civilians reportedly killed in a drone strike in Kabul on Sunday.

She said that the US military “takes steps to avoid civilian casualties” and is investigating the incident. The military believes some civilians may have been killed by secondary explosions following the airstrike.

“The loss of lives from anywhere is horrible and impacts families no matter where they are living in the United States or around the world,” she said.


----------



## PakFactor

ghazi52 said:


> *Does Biden feel responsibility for civilian deaths, White House asked*
> 
> A little more from the briefing by White House press secretary Jen Psaki.
> 
> She said that “the buck stops” with President Joe Biden over the death of US personnel and civilians in Afghanistan, but did not respond directly to a question about whether he also felt responsible for the 10 civilians reportedly killed in a drone strike in Kabul on Sunday.
> 
> She said that the US military “takes steps to avoid civilian casualties” and is investigating the incident. The military believes some civilians may have been killed by secondary explosions following the airstrike.
> 
> “The loss of lives from anywhere is horrible and impacts families no matter where they are living in the United States or around the world,” she said.



The short answer is NO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

PakFactor said:


> The short answer is NO



The 'Buck' Stopped with Biden. Then it turned into a reindeer and flew on...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PakFactor said:


> The short answer is NO



I will also say, No.
He is not responsible for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Adecypher said:


> Masha Allah - Allah SWT aapko kamyaab karey (Ameen)


Insh'Allah. May Allah give me Kaamyabi. Shukria for your kind words.

So Afghan Taliban is now in power. So now lets see what happens next.


----------



## SecularNationalist

ghazi52 said:


> Turkey back in Kabul.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431282603357843461


Hats off to that man for praying on the road side👍 rather than finding excuse like almost all of us these days 😔.


----------



## SecularNationalist

ghazi52 said:


> American blood


A very special and rare blood indeed ,when this spills you cry like babies. Other types of blood found in abundance according to you.


----------



## Adecypher

I am quoting selected sections of the news article related to the very sad and in humane drone strike...this will might help you (or not) to gauge the "lack of empathy" in the thinking process...





















The end result of such drone strikes is proven time and time again that it creates more foe than friends:











For news article click here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

BBC is the only place giving quicker updates. Waiting to see news about the final flight leaving. It SHOULD be within next few hours! It is past midnight in Afghanistan and 31 August has begun there.



https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-58279900


----------



## Meengla

UNSC Resolution 13 members voting to provide a Humanatarian for aid and Safe Passage from Kabul Airport or land route from Afghanistan for those who want to leave.
*Russia and China Abstained!!*

At Al jazeera right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Meengla said:


> UNSC Resolution 13 members voting to provide a Humanatarian for aid and Safe Passage from Kabul Airport or land route from Afghanistan for those who want to leave.
> *Russia and China Abstained!!*
> 
> At Al jazeera right now.


Ha! And why should China and Russia be pro-USA or pro-NATO?


----------



## GumNaam

troops of the super power seeking shelter in Pakistan's equivalent of the american homeless shelters...

oh how Allah has turned the tables...


----------



## Meengla

MultaniGuy said:


> And why should China and Russia be pro-USA or pro-NATO?



It's not being 'pro'. It already shows disagreements over Afghanistan among major powers! So the so-called Russia,China,USA + Pakistan had been discussing for a long time but we see now.

China and Russia must have seen something not favorable to their interests in the Resolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Al Jazeera guy reporting from Kabul:
Celebratory gunfire from Kabul by Taliban. The last plane few!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

> View attachment 774420



They are saying Grace before enjoying their meal. That is all.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## PakFactor

Meengla said:


> It's not being 'pro'. It already shows disagreements over Afghanistan among major powers! So the so-called Russia,China,USA + Pakistan had been discussing for a long time but we see now.
> 
> China and Russia must have seen something not favorable to their interests in the Resolution.



Is their a copy of the resolution that was circulated?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


>



That's what I am watching too. Centcom chief speaking. 
Video coming up to show the last plane flying out with the US Ambassador in that plane.


PakFactor said:


> Is their a copy of the resolution that was circulated?



Yes. So later I learned that Russia wanted to include other terrorists AND Russia wanted a way to release funds for Taliban; the $9 billion which are frozen.
*Shows you the shape of things to come.*

The Taliban will reject a UN Force and also reject a Humanatrian corridor manned by others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

GumNaam said:


> troops of the super power seeking shelter in Pakistan's equivalent of the american homeless shelters...
> 
> oh how Allah has turned the tables...
> 
> View attachment 774420

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Centcom chief:
ISISK threat was there but Taliban were very 'pragmatic' and 'businesslike'. 70+ aircrafts were 'delmilitarized'.


----------



## ghazi52

*Gone 12 hours ago.*


----------



## MultaniGuy

So USA is out of Afghanistan.

Its a dawn of a New World!


----------



## Meengla

The Centcom General is gushing praise for Taliban!!! Only if the politicians were even half as honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432442370172375042

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Photo of last plane to come soon*

Gen McKenzie says they will soon provide a photo of the last plane leaving Afghanistan.


*BREAKING

US troops leave Afghanistan*

The Pentagon confirms that US forces have now all left Afghanistan.


----------



## Clutch

Adios Amigos... Don't let the door hit you on your way out....


----------



## ghazi52

*Pentagon announces completion of Afghanistan withdrawal 02:37*

(CNN) The last US military planes have left Afghanistan, Commander of US Central Command, Gen. Frank McKenzie announced Monday at the Pentagon. The US departure marks the end of a fraught, chaotic and bloody exit from the United States' longest war.

"I'm here to announce the completion of our withdrawal from Afghanistan, and the end of the military mission to evacuate American citizens, third country nationals, and vulnerable Afghans," McKenzie told reporters. "The last C-17 lifted off from Hamid Karzai International Airport on August 30th, this afternoon, at 3:29 p.m. East Coast time, and the last manned aircraft is now clearing the airspace above Afghanistan."
The departure marks the first time in nearly two decades that the US and its allies have not had troops on the ground in Afghanistan and -- after $2 trillion in spending and nearly 2,000 US troops killed in action -- the pullout raises questions about the utility of a war that saw the service of parents and then their grown children.

With no US diplomats remaining in the country a senior State Department official said that they expected the US Embassy in Kabul to suspend embassy operations upon the end of the military retrograde but said "that doesn't mean that we are suspending any commitments to American citizens in Afghanistan, to at risk Afghans, to the Afghan people."

The official said that they expected the US Embassy in Kabul to suspend embassy operations upon the end of the military retrograde, but said "that doesn't mean that we are suspending any commitments to American citizens in Afghanistan, to at risk Afghans, to the Afghan people."

Nearly 20 years after the US invaded Afghanistan to avenge the terror attacks of September 11, 2001, and strike at al Qaeda and the Taliban, which hosted Osama bin Laden, another American administration is leaving the country in the control of Taliban militants who still maintain close ties to al Qaeda and other terrorist organizations.

Even as Biden pulls the US from the country, Afghanistan looks likely to shadow him politically and engage him militarily -- on Monday, White House officials said the President is continuing the hunt for terrorists in the country, telling his military commanders to "stop at nothing" to avenge the deaths of 13 US service members at Kabul airport last week.

As of Monday, more than 122,000 people had been airlifted from Hamid Karzai International Airport since July, Pentagon spokesman John Kirby told reporters, including 5,400 Americans.

A senior State Department official said the department believes there are fewer than 250 American citizens currently in Afghanistan who may wish to leave, as US officials stressed a Taliban commitment to let Afghans leave the country after the US and allies' withdrawal. The State Department official put the number of American citizens who have left the country through evacuation flights or other means closer to 6,000.

"We believe there's still a small number who remain, and we're trying to determine exactly how many," the official told reporters Monday. "We are going through manifests of people who have departed, we are calling and texting and WhatsApping and emailing our lists, in an effort to have a more concrete figure regarding how many Americans may remain."

In the 24 hours leading up to Monday morning, 26 military C-17 aircraft lifted off from Kabul carrying 1,200 evacuees, according to Gen. Hank Taylor, the deputy director of regional operations for the Joint Staff, who spoke alongside Kirby at a Pentagon briefing earlier Monday. In total, 28 flights departed from Kabul airport in that 24-hour window, Taylor said.

In the same 24-hour period, the US conducted a drone strike that killed multiple civilians, including children, the Kabul airport was targeted by rocket fire, and military officials continued to warn of active, specific threats to the evacuation effort.

The "threat stream is still real. It's still active, and, in many cases, it's still specific," Kirby said at the Monday morning briefing when asked if another attack on the airport was still likely. Taylor added that military operations were continuing with a focus on the security of the US troops in Kabul, and the military would have capability to evacuate Afghans until the very end.

"We're taking it very seriously and we will right up until the end," Kirby said.

Along with the military exit, the US is pulling out all diplomatic representation, leaving open the question of whether it will formally recognize the Taliban as the rulers of Afghanistan.

The formal military and diplomatic "retrograde" is ending even as the US leaves behind Americans, some of whom did not want to leave and others who may have already left, according to State Department officials, as well as vulnerable Afghans who worked for the US military and now face possible Taliban retaliation.
That tragically unfinished business will become part of the broader political challenge that Biden faces as he enters the second half of his first year in office. As a devastating hurricane batters the South and the Covid-19 pandemic once again gains traction, Biden is also facing calls for an accounting of the Afghanistan withdrawal.

The airlift, which started as a seemingly haphazard and hastily organized effort, was scarred by the deaths of 13 service members last week and the death sentence hanging over Afghan translators who helped US troops and diplomats but were unable to escape the country. In addition, Biden's decision to leave will be shadowed by questions about whether and how well the threat of terrorism emanating from Afghanistan has really been addressed.

The President has already committed to prolonging some US engagement with Afghanistan, telling his military commanders that they should "stop at nothing" to make ISIS pay for the service members' deaths, Psaki said Monday.

I can tell you that the President has made clear to his commanders that they should stop at nothing to make ISIS pay for the deaths of those American service members at the Kabul airport," Psaki said at a White House press briefing.

Sunday's drone strike, targeting a suspected car bomb headed to the airport, killed nine members of one family, including six children, according to a relative of those killed who spoke to a local journalist working with CNN. US Central Command, which oversees US military missions throughout the region, had said earlier they were assessing the possibilities of civilian casualties.

As the US presence drew to a messy close, Blinken convened an international ministerial on Afghanistan, meeting virtually with members of the coalition present in Afghanistan and other allies and the United Nations Security Council met in New York.

The UN body was briefed on the latest news out of Afghanistan after France and Germany proposed a Security Council resolution "calling for safe passage for those leaving Afghanistan," that would include counterterrorism, human rights and humanitarian elements, diplomats told CNN over the weekend.


_This story is breaking and will be updated._


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

ghazi52 said:


> *Pentagon announces completion of Afghanistan withdrawal 02:37*



*NAAR-E-TAKBIR*

*ALLAHU AKBAR
ALLAHU AKBAR*
*ALLAHU AKBAR*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gen McKenzie confirms media reports that the Taliban provided US forces with a lot of support in securing the Kabul airport.

He says, while things did not work out perfectly, the group's help was crucial, particularly in the final days of the US withdrawal.

Earlier, he called the partnernship "a pragmatic relationship of necessity".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*A summary of the Pentagon briefing: 'The end of a 20-year mission'*

The Pentagon briefing is now over. Here's what we learned.

Gen Kenneth McKenzie, Commander of US Central Command, confirmed that the US had completed its withdrawal from Afghanistan
The last US flights left Hamid Karzai International Airport at *15:29 EDT* - midnight, 31 August, in Kabul - the deadline agreed with the Taliban for the withdrawal
The Pentagon is to release a photo of the last C-17 leaving Kabul, with Major Gen Chris Donahue and US Ambassador to Afghanistan, Ross Wilson, on board
"Tonight's withdrawal signifies both the end of the military component of the evacuation, but also the end of the nearly 20-year mission that began in Afghanistan shortly after 11 September 2001," Gen McKenzie said
A total of *2,461* US service members and civilians were killed in Afghanistan, and more than *20,000* injured, in the last two decades - including 13 US service members who were killed last week in the IS-K attack on Kabul airport
Since 14 August, the day before the Taliban seized Kabul, the US has evacuated more than *79,000 *civilians from the airport, including *6,000 *Americans, and more than *73,503 *third-country nationals and Afghan civilians. Afghans who worked with US forces and are eligible for Special Immigrant Visas are included in that number
In total, US and coalition aircraft evacuated more than *123,000 *civilians - an average of more than *7,500 *civilians per day
The evacuation mission was 18 days, including 16 full days of evacuations, and more than *19,000 *evacuations on one single day

When the mission began, Gen McKenzie said, they were working on the "assumption that the Afghan security forces would be a willing and able security partner in Kabul, defending the capital for a matter of weeks" - this, however, didn't happen as the Taliban took control of the city the following day
In the 20 years of US presence in Afghanistan, more than *800,000 *US service members and *25,000 *civilians have served in the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Here's a timeline of some of the biggest developments during the 20-year conflict.*


*7 October 2001:* A US-led coalition bombs Taliban and al-Qaeda facilities in Afghanistan. Targets include Kabul, Kandahar and Jalalabad. The Taliban, who took power after a decade-long Soviet occupation was followed by civil war, refuse to hand over al-Qaeda leader Osama Bin Laden
*13 November 2001: *The Northern Alliance, a group of anti-Taliban rebels backed by coalition forces, capture Kabul
*7 February 2009: *US President Barack Obama approves a major increase in the number of troops sent to Afghanistan. At their peak, they number about 140,000
*28 December 2014:* Nato ends its combat operations in Afghanistan. With the surge now over, the US withdraws thousands of troops. Most of those who remain focus on training and supporting the Afghan security forces
*29 February 2020:* The US and the Taliban sign an “agreement for bringing peace” to Afghanistan, in Doha, Qatar. The US and Nato allies agree to withdraw all troops within 14 months if the militants uphold the deal
*13 April 2021:* US president Joe Biden announces that all US troops will leave Afghanistan by 11 September that year
*16 August 2021:* In just over a month, the Taliban sweep across Afghanistan, taking control of towns and cities all over the country, including Kabul. Afghan security forces collapse in the face of the Taliban advance
*31 August 2021:* The US completes its withdrawal from Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Islamic Jihad has defeated a Christian Crusade in a 20-year long struggle.

Afghanistan is finally free from the most evil crusade in human history.

Mubarrak to all the Muslims especially the people of Afghanistan and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Long night of celebration for Taliban fighters*


Lyse Doucet

Chief International Correspondent

As the final US plane departed and America's longest war finally came to an end after 20 long years, the Kabul night sky was light up by red tracer fire and machine gun bullets, as Taliban fighters celebrated their victory.

In what must have been an incredibly difficult moment, the departing US troops came face to face with the Taliban's elite guard, who were preparing to take control of airport, firmly marking the end of what once seemed like an endless war.

It will be a long night of celebration for those Taliban forces, who see the departure of US troops as the end of a hated occupation by a foreign power and the defeat of the mighty American empire.

President Joe Biden has kept his word to withdraw from Afghanistan by the 31 August. But it will have been at quite the cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla




----------



## Meengla



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*'Stop at nothing'*

With no US diplomats remaining in the country, a senior State Department official said that they expected the US Embassy in Kabul to suspend embassy operations but added "that doesn't mean that we are suspending any commitments to American citizens in Afghanistan, to at risk Afghans, to the Afghan people."

The departure marks the first time in nearly two decades that the US and its allies have not had troops on the ground in Afghanistan and -- after $2 trillion in spending and nearly 2,000 US troops killed in action -- the pullout raises questions about the utility of a war that saw the service of parents and then their grown children.


Nearly 20 years after the US invaded Afghanistan to avenge the terror attacks of September 11, 2001, and strike at al Qaeda and the Taliban, which hosted Osama bin Laden, another American administration is leaving the country in the control of Taliban militants who still maintain close ties to al Qaeda and other terrorist organizations.

Even as Biden pulls the US from the country, Afghanistan looks likely to shadow him politically and engage him militarily -- on Monday, White House officials said the President is continuing the hunt for terrorists in the country, telling his military commanders to "stop at nothing" to avenge the deaths of 13 US service members at Kabul airport last week.


----------



## islamrules2020

Taliban defeated the 42 Crudading Alliance of Nato because they trusted in the promise of Allah.
be patient and follow Allah's commands == you get to be victorious .
That is the lesson we have learned,
Islam is the deen of Allah and no one can defeat Allah swt.
Islam is going to rule the world,
Bush Obama Biden Macron Putin Angela Xi Modi .... all them kuffars will never stop the light of Allah swt 
THAT'S WHAT WE SHOULD CONCLUDE FROM ALL OF THIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla




----------



## MultaniGuy

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> Islamic Jihad has defeated a Christian Crusade in a 20-year long struggle.
> 
> Afghanistan is finally free from the most evil crusade in human history.
> 
> Mubarrak to all the Muslims especially the people of Afghanistan and Pakistan.


USA will be known as an arrogant superpower, that is was arrogant. 


Pakistan Space Agency said:


> Islamic Jihad has defeated a Christian Crusade in a 20-year long struggle.
> 
> Afghanistan is finally free from the most evil crusade in human history.
> 
> Mubarrak to all the Muslims especially the people of Afghanistan and Pakistan.


I concur with you. Americans thought Pax Americana would last forever, the Americans thought like this.


----------



## ghazi52

*What next for Afghanistan?*

After 20 years of war, the Taliban has swept to victory in Afghanistan.

The group completed their shockingly rapid advance across the country by capturing Kabul on 15 August.

It came after foreign forces withdrew from Afghanistan following a deal between the US and the Taliban, two decades after US forces removed the militants from power in 2001.

The conflict has killed tens of thousands of people and displaced millions.

Taliban forces have pledged not to allow Afghanistan to become a base for terrorists who could threaten the West.

But questions are already being asked about how the group will govern the country, and what their rule means for women, human rights, and political freedoms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Taken at airport

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SQ8

All 73 aircraft at the airport have been made non military and possibly sabotaged from ever flying again.
Lets see what becomes of them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

SQ8 said:


> All 73 aircraft at the airport have been made non military and possibly sabotaged from ever flying again.
> Lets see what becomes of them


I can bet you they will be made military ... in near future...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Adecypher said:


> I can bet you they will be made military ... in near future...


Four or five maybe


----------



## FuturePAF

Meengla said:


> White House. LIve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No US embassy but diplomatic ways in the area (possibly Pakistan)
> 'Retrograde' plans to reduce the weapons left with Taliban 'on the ground' plans in place (destroying after leaving?)


Diplomatic communications via a diplomatic office for Afghan affairs in Qatar Seems to be the plan


Meengla said:


> The 'Buck' Stopped with Biden. Then it turned into a reindeer and flew on...



From 19:00 shows how Biden really feels. His only path to redemption is to make sure Afghanistan doesn’t turn into a humanitarian disaster in the weeks and months to come, despite how reprehensible he may feel the new government is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## islamrules2020

this will have bigger implications than 9/11.
the muslim dictatorship regimes are now without cover. Chaos will reign .. unless they bow to the will of the majority and make no mistake about it. the majority wants Sharia and Taliban will lead they way .
so the regimes will either surrender to islam or be overthrown.
thats a political analysis you wont hear on Al Jazeera, but that's what's coming, in 20 Years or less.


----------



## ghazi52

Department of Defense

@DeptofDefense
The last American soldier to leave Afghanistan: Maj. Gen. Chris Donahue, commanding general of the @82ndABNDiv, @18airbornecorps boards an @usairforce C-17 on August 30th, 2021, ending the U.S. mission in Kabul.




7:57 PM · Aug 30, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

Meengla said:


>



Someone should invest in Indus News. A very professional channel with great coverage. This maybe the channel that should go global as the international news channel of Pakistan.


ghazi52 said:


> Department of Defense
> @DeptofDefense
> The last American soldier to leave Afghanistan: Maj. Gen. Chris Donahue, commanding general of the @82ndABNDiv, @18airbornecorps boards an @usairforce C-17 on August 30th, 2021, ending the U.S. mission in Kabul.
> 
> 
> 
> 7:57 PM · Aug 30, 2021



A historic picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> Department of Defense
> @DeptofDefense
> The last American soldier to leave Afghanistan: Maj. Gen. Chris Donahue, commanding general of the @82ndABNDiv, @18airbornecorps boards an @usairforce C-17 on August 30th, 2021, ending the U.S. mission in Kabul.
> 
> 
> 
> 7:57 PM · Aug 30, 2021



It will be very interesting to know how the last big aircraft like that took off. Couldn't be that all Taliban were in the outside the runway area and the air traffic tower was empty? Some juicy details would make exciting reads or movies!


----------



## FuturePAF

SQ8 said:


> All 73 aircraft at the airport have been made non military and possibly sabotaged from ever flying again.
> Lets see what becomes of them


Perhaps they can be sold for parts. “kabuling” together the useful parts.

btw, this is the time not to lose sight of maintaining the land and air cordon of Panjshir until a negotiated settlement can be reached hopefully.


----------



## Meengla

Too much light for the last flight at midnight departure.??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Meengla said:


> Too much light for the last flight at midnight departure.??


That’s not the flight


FuturePAF said:


> Perhaps they can be sold for parts. “kabuling” together the useful parts.
> 
> btw, this is the time not to lose sight of maintaining the land and air cordon of Panjshir until a negotiated settlement can be reached hopefully.


The message by the Taliban spokesperson is being wholly misinterpreted by most PDF folks. It is a very shrewd message that encapsulates a lot of things.


----------



## islamrules2020

the Taliban must fullfil their owth to Allah swt who granted them victory and establish Sharia .
and mashallah the minister of high education is promising that mashallah 
twitter


----------



## SaadH

ghazi52 said:


> Department of Defense
> @DeptofDefense
> The last American soldier to leave Afghanistan: Maj. Gen. Chris Donahue, commanding general of the @82ndABNDiv, @18airbornecorps boards an @usairforce C-17 on August 30th, 2021, ending the U.S. mission in Kabul.
> 
> 
> 
> 7:57 PM · Aug 30, 2021



Americans never fail at theatrics...

As if he had just defeated Hitler's 100 divisions that invaded Russia.


----------



## Goritoes

I am glad Americans leave, now no Americans will die for Afghanistan, its time for Afghans to take care of their country, which ever system they want to govern themselves they can, no more PTSD's soldiers back home committing Suicide as well, I disagree with Biden on many things but I support his decision to end this useless and meaningless war, If I was US citizen I would've voted for biden just for this decision .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lamdacore

Goritoes said:


> I am glad Americans leave, now no Americans will die for Afghanistan, its time for Afghans to take care of their country, which ever system they want to govern themselves they can, no more PTSD's soldiers back home committing Suicide as well, I disagree with Biden on many things but I support his decision to end this useless and meaningless war, If I was US citizen I would've voted for biden just for this decision .



The thing is that Americans tried everything and were persistent and arrogant thinking they were better but at long last they gave up as expected and as predicted with double the humiliation. It will be a tough sell to be a US ally in the coming future.


----------



## PakFactor

Meengla said:


> View attachment 774438



I’m sure all sides have mixed emotions after 20 long years and back to square one, took the govt. away from Taliban and in the end handing it back to them. Honestly, even I’m lost for words.


----------



## TheDarkKnight

SQ8 said:


> That’s not the flight
> 
> The message by the Taliban spokesperson is being wholly misinterpreted by most PDF folks. It is a very shrewd message that encapsulates a lot of things.


Which message are you talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

So American Elite Delta Force soldiers were there at the tarmac and they shook hands with the Taliban who must have moved in and were around the final flight?


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> So American Elite Delta Force soldiers were there at the tarmac and they shook hands with the Taliban who must have moved in and were around the final flight?



I wonder what the "Afghanistan bahana, Pakistan nishana" crowd will say now that US forces have indeed left Afghanistan? They may need a new slogan and even a new conspiracy theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

@Titanium100 ... Why Saudi govt hasn't delivered any statement about the new Afghan govt?. Turkey already rushing to activate its support groups and foot on the ground to influence the Taliban.


----------



## Titanium100

HAIDER said:


> @Titanium100 ... Why Saudi govt hasn't delivered any statement about the new Afghan govt?. Turkey already rushing to activate its support groups and foot on the ground to influence the Taliban.



They have issued statement and I believe it was posted even here.. You just weren't looking hard enough


----------



## HAIDER

Titanium100 said:


> They have issued statement and I believe it was posted even here.. You just weren't looking hard enough


Can you repost ... because it seems this time KSA is calculating all moves and parties' reactions after US departure. Nothing aggressive .... nothing in Aljazeera or NYT WPost... etc


----------



## Verve

gambit said:


> No, we were not. We just tired of the mess.



Of course a superpower would get tired when the whole war was based on lies and fought well beyond the so called narrative of 'successfully' eliminating AQ! Then Obama changed the narrative to 'women's rights' and 'democracy'.

Taliban asked for US to make public the evidence at the very least of Bin Laden being the mastermind behind 911. 20 years and still no evidence except a voice recording _only congratulating_ those who carried out the attack.


----------



## Meengla

I think it is overall a good development. All Pakistan wants in Afghanistan is peace and a non-hostile govt in Kabul. A prosperous, peaceful, AND literate Afghanistan is in Pakistan's interests.









India announces first formal meeting with Taliban


India's ambassador to Qatar held talks with a top Taliban leader on Tuesday, the Indian foreign ministry said, the first formal diplomatic engagement since the hardline Islamist group took over Afghanistan.




 www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

@FuturePAF 
You are correct above. Indus News from Pakistan should be promoted! As far as I know, it's the only dedicated Pakistani news outlet using English and Pakistan needs to reach out to the global community. English is the language which connects people globally!! Look at India's WION? Relatively new but is racing ahead in mostly propagating Indian versions of events--sometimes saying outright lies!! 



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7EDIC3ONWZpN3DLkRzmhww

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

VCheng said:


> I wonder what the "Afghanistan bahana, Pakistan nishana" crowd will say now that US forces have indeed left Afghanistan? They may need a new slogan and even a new conspiracy theory.



Seems to be true.


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> Seems to be true.



What seems to be true here?


----------



## Meengla

*Indus News Channel's Sumera Khan, who is on the ground in Kabul for several days, is very optimistic about the Taliban will be more accommodating and socially more open, including toward women. THIS is the message the world wants to hear!!* But pathetic 47 Views of this video!!


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> Indus News Channel's Sumera Khan, who is on the ground in Kabul for several days, is very optimistic about the Taliban will be more accommodating and socially more open, including toward women. THIS is the message the world wants to hear!




Results will matter more than claims, like always.


----------



## Meengla

VCheng said:


> Results will matter more than claims, like always.



Of course. 
Anyway, it is in Taliban, Afghans, and the regional countries' interests to have a more 'moderate' Taliban face. This is not just about Sharia, Islam, Liberal vs Conservative in theoretical terms. There are bad consequences of the social practices of the 90s.

But I tend to agree with Sumera Khan: Taliban will be not be the same 90s ones. They may not be perfect but I believe they will be far more open going forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> But I tend to agree with Sumera Khan: Taliban will be not be the same 90s ones. They may not be perfect but I believe they will be far more open going forward.



Fair enough, let us how they are able to govern their country this time around as you hope.


----------



## Meengla

Another Pakistani channel; at least they use English language sub-titles. And are generally very good in their coverage. Here is Sumera Khan again on TCM Original:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

VCheng said:


> What seems to be true here?



A great game, as always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> A great game, as always.



So what is the new slogan you propose now that the old one seems to have fizzled out?


----------



## ghazi52

Celebratory gunfire light up part of the night sky after the last US aircraft took off from the airport in Kabul early on August 31............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Possible video of the the last flight out. Also, Sumaira Khan saying Panjshir operation was launched.


----------



## ghazi52

Taliban fighters wielding American supplied weapons secure Kabul airport early Tuesday.









Taliban fighters sit in the cockpit of an Afghan Air Force aircraft at the airport in Kabul on August 31.





.........................

Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid (center, with shawl) speaks to the media at the airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Meengla said:


> Possible video of the the last flight out. Also, Sumaira Khan saying Panjshir operation was launched.



So Panjshir talks inconclusive?


----------



## ghazi52

A Taliban fighter takes a picture of a damaged Afghan Air Force helicopter near a hangar at the airport...


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 774603
> 
> 
> 
> A Taliban fighter takes a picture of a damaged Afghan Air Force helicopter near a hangar at the airport...




Probably for the For Sale ad on Craigslist?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Meengla

Badri Brigade Commander: Departing Americans laced armored vehicles with lethal chemicals??

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## cloud4000

Meengla said:


> *Indus News Channel's Sumera Khan, who is on the ground in Kabul for several days, is very optimistic about the Taliban will be more accommodating and socially more open, including toward women. THIS is the message the world wants to hear!!* But pathetic 47 Views of this video!!



Everything will be tolerated as long as it's Shariah-compliant. Hope what you say is true, but most countries are going to take a look and see approach to the Taliban.


----------



## ghazi52

*Taliban members escorted Americans to gates at Kabul airport in secret arrangement with US*



By Barbara Starr, CNN Pentagon Correspondent

Updated 1710 GMT (0110 HKT) August 31, 2021

(CNN) The US military negotiated a secret arrangement with the Taliban that resulted in Taliban members escorting groups of Americans to the gates of the Kabul airport as they sought to escape Afghanistan, according to two defense officials.

One of the officials also revealed that US special operations forces set up a "secret gate" at the airport and established "call centers" to guide Americans through the evacuation process.

The officials said Americans were notified to gather at pre-set "muster points" close to the airport where the Taliban would gather the Americans, check their credentials and take them a short distance to a gate manned by American forces who were standing by to let them inside amid huge crowds of Afghans seeking to flee.
The US troops were able to see the Americans approach with their Taliban escorts in most cases in an attempt to ensure their safety.

The officials spoke on the condition of anonymity due to the sensitivity of the arrangements, which have not been disclosed until now because the US was concerned about Taliban reaction to any publicity as well as the threat of attacks from ISIS-K if its operatives had realized Americans were being escorted in groups, the officials said.

Throughout the evacuation, Biden administration officials stressed that the Taliban was cooperating and senior officials stated they had committed to provide "safe passage" for Americans.

The Taliban escort missions happened "several times a day" according to one of the officials. One of the key muster points was a Ministry of Interior building just outside on of the airport's gates where nearby US forces were readily able to observe the Americans approach. Americans were notified by various messages about where to gather.

"It worked, it worked beautifully," one official said of the arrangement. As of Monday when the US completed its withdrawal, more than 122,000 people in total had been airlifted from Hamid Karzai International Airport since July and more than 6,000 Americans civilians evacuated. However, 13 Americans service members and more than 170 Afghans were killed in a suicide blast at the airport last week.

It is not clear if the Taliban who were checking credentials during these efforts turned away any of the Americans. There have been numerous reports that some Americans with passports and US green card holders were turned away from Taliban checkpoints close to the airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> "It worked, it worked beautifully," one official said of the arrangement. As of Monday when the US completed its withdrawal, more than 122,000 people in total had been airlifted from Hamid Karzai International Airport since July and more than 6,000 Americans civilians evacuated. However, 13 Americans service members and more than 170 Afghans were killed in a suicide blast at the airport last week.



Yes.
But imagine a scenario: The Taliban pulling miles from the Kabul Airport, telling Americans that the Airport is under _American _control and that for Americans to use the existing Afghan forces, which were available in Kabul for protection, and just leave on their own.

It would have been a bloodbath and Americans, who had been threatening Taliban with mass reprisals in case of Taliban attack, would not have been able to do much in a city of 5+ million where hundreds of thousands would throng the streets and mob the airport. *How many juicy targets ISIS-K would have then? This was not stirring some hornets nest--this was being INSIDE the hornets nest!!* How many would have been able to evacuate? How many planes could even land, let alone fly out?

*Joe Biden owes the Taliban a LOT for the cooperation extended to Joe! Otherwise, it would have been a catastrophe for his administration and indeed for American military, American citizens, and of course for Afghan civilians. And yet I see ingratitude and talk of 'sanctions'. *

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Federal Minister for Information and Broadcasting Fawad Hussain Chaudhry has said that all US troops that have come to Pakistan as part of the evacuation efforts will leave the country sometime today (Tuesday), rejecting speculation that Islamabad has granted any kind of visas to the American army personnel leaving Afghanistan.*

"155 troop members of the American forces have come to Pakistan from Afghanistan. Only 42 of them remain and the rest have already left," said Fawad, addressing a press conference in Islamabad after the cabinet meeting chaired by Prime Minister Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The withdrawal came just before the end of an August 31 deadline set by President Joe Biden to call time on America's longest war -- one that ultimately claimed the lives of more than 2,400 US service members.







Members of Badri 313 military unit stand guard at Kabul's airport


The early finish followed a threat from the regional offshoot of the Islamic State group, rivals of the Taliban, which was seeking to attack the US forces at the airport.






Taliban forces patrol at a runway a day after the U.S. troops withdrawal from Hamid Karzai international airport n Kabul


Thirteen US troops were among more than 100 people killed when an IS suicide bomber late last week attacked the perimeter of the airport, where desperate Afghans had massed in hope of getting on board an evacuation flight.

More than 123,000 people were evacuated from Kabul aboard the US-led airlift operation, which began just after the Taliban swept into the capital on August 14.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Let's see what America decides to actually do. The 'most of the world' argument @cloud4000 is heavily dependent on which direction America takes about Taliban. But this is not all about the optics of women's rights blah blah--America has been working with Saudi Arabia for decades very closely despite KSA being repressive society. 
NY Times often has inside knowledge and this article is worth reading and pondering.









The New U.S. Challenge in Afghanistan: Coping With Taliban Rule (Published 2021)


Its longtime enemy now a fact of life, Washington must choose when to shun or tolerate the group, with all the wrenching trade-offs each policy choice brings.




www.nytimes.com






Aug. 31, 2021, 1:17 p.m. ET
Even as the United States finalizes its departure from Afghanistan, it faces a dilemma there as wrenching as any during the 20-year war: how to deal with the new Taliban government.
The question is already manifest in the debate over how deeply to cooperate against a mutual enemy, the Islamic State branch in the region, known as ISIS-K.

Another: Whether to release $9.4 billion in Afghan government currency reserves that are frozen in the United States. Handing the Taliban billions would mean funding the machinery of its ultraconservative rule. But withholding the money would all but ensure a sudden currency crisis and halt on imports, including food and fuel, starving Afghan civilians whom the United States had promised to protect.
These are only the beginning. Washington and the Taliban may spend years, even decades, pulled between cooperation and conflict, compromise and competition, as they manage a relationship in which neither can fully tolerate nor live without the other.


However fierce in battle, the Taliban seem to understand that governing an impoverished, war-ravaged nation is a very different challenge for which it needs economic and diplomatic support, both of which it is already seeking from the United States.

Washington, for its part, sees Afghanistan as a potential haven for international terrorists, *a center of geopolitical competition against its greatest adversaries* and the site of two looming catastrophes — Taliban rule and economic collapse — that could each ripple far beyond the country’s borders.

At home, President Biden already faces a backlash over Afghanistan that would be likely to intensify if he were seen as enabling Taliban rule. But he may find that securing even the most modest American aims in the country requires tolerating the group that now controls it.

His administration got a taste of this new reality last week, when American forces evacuating Kabul relied on Taliban fighters to help secure the city’s airport.

“It’s in their interest that we are able to leave on time,” President Biden said when asked about the risks, and perhaps indignities, of welcoming partial Taliban control over access to the evacuation. 


He added, in a line that may come to define the relationship, “It’s not a matter of trust, it’s a matter of mutual self-interest.”

*Mutual Enemies*
If the United States, now without troops or allies in Afghanistan, wishes to contain ISIS-K, it will need on-the-ground intelligence and friendly forces.

And the Taliban, still straining to consolidate control over the country’s many remote corners, may need American air power to help defeat the group.

That combination was essential to beating the Islamic State in Iraq, officials who worked on the campaign have said. Washington and the Taliban are already testing quiet, mostly tacit coordination.

The United States has a long history of working with unsavory governments against terrorist groups.

But such governments have routinely exploited this to win American acquiescence, and even assistance, in suppressing domestic opponents they have labeled extremists.

This dynamic has long enabled dictators to disregard American demands on human rights and democracy, confident that Washington would tolerate their abuses as long as they delivered on terrorism matters.


Even if American officials could verify every target list, any airstrikes would be in service to a Taliban takeover it spent decades resisting. And each Taliban soldier spared from fighting ISIS-K could be redirected to suppressing less extreme opposition groups.

It may ultimately be a question of whether Washington prefers an Afghanistan divided by civil war — the very conditions that produced the Taliban and now ISIS-K — or one unified under the control of a Taliban that may or may not moderate itself in power.


*A Diplomatic Dance*
The Taliban, desperate for foreign support, have emphasized a desire to build ties with Washington.

The longer the United States holds out recognition, formal or informal, the more incentive the Taliban have to chase American approval. But if Washington waits too long, other powers may fill the diplomatic vacuum first.

*Iran and China, which border Afghanistan, are both signaling that they may embrace the Taliban government in exchange for promises related mostly to terrorism*. Both are eager to avoid an economic collapse or return to war on their borders. And they are especially eager to keep American influence from returning.

*“Beijing will want to extend recognition to the Taliban government, likely after or at the same time that Pakistan does so but before any Western country does,” Amanda Hsiao, a China analyst for the International Crisis Group, wrote in a recent policy brief.*

Iran has already begun referring to the “Islamic Emirate,” the Taliban’s preferred name for its government. Iranian missions remain open.


For Washington, there are gray areas between embracing or isolating the Taliban. Friendly countries with interests in Afghanistan, such as Turkey or Qatar, are already hinting at a desire to keep up or even deepen business interests in the country, for which they are likely to seek at least tacit American approval.

Washington did not recognize Vietnam’s government until 1995, 20 years after withdrawing. But the intervening years included a flurry of agreements. *American concessions tended to strengthen Vietnamese pragmatists over hard-liners, bringing reciprocation.*

Still, Vietnam remains a single-party dictatorship that has only very slowly and slightly eased. But the former enemies have drawn much closer over one issue that is not likely to apply in Afghanistan, extensive trade, and another that is — opposition to China.

Many Afghans fear that American recognition, even indirect, could be taken as a blank check for the group to rule however it wants.

Still, some who are fiercely opposed to both the Taliban and the American withdrawal have urged international engagement.

“Everyone with a stake in the stability of Afghanistan needs to come together,” Saad Mohseni, an Afghan-Australian businessmen behind much of the country’s media sector, wrote in a Financial Times essay.

Rather than undermine the Taliban government, he urged, foreign powers including the United States *“must leverage this need for recognition and persuade the Taliban to adopt a more accommodating stance.” *


Neither engagement nor hostility is likely to transform the group’s underlying nature. And even when engagement works, it can be slow and frustrating, with many breakdowns and reversals on a road to rapprochement that might take decades to travel.

*The Other Looming Catastrophe*
Perhaps the only scenario as dire as a Taliban takeover is one that is all but assured without American intervention: economic collapse, even famine.

Afghanistan imports much of its food and fuel, and most of its electricity. Because it runs a deep trade deficit, it pays for imports mostly through foreign aid, which amounts to nearly half of the country’s economy — and has now been suspended.

The country holds enough currency reserves to finance about 18 months of imports. Or it did, until the U.S. froze the accounts.

As a result, Afghanistan may soon run out food and fuel with no way to replenish either.

“Acute famines generally result from shortages of food triggering a scramble for necessities, speculation and spikes in food prices, which kill the poorest,” a Columbia University economist, Adam Tooze, wrote last week. “Those are the elements we can already see at work in Afghanistan.”

As the United States learned in 1990s Somalia, flying in food does not solve the problem and may even worsen it by putting local farmers out of business.

Mr. Tooze warned of what economists call a “sudden stop,” in which countries suddenly lose the ability to finance their trade deficit. This can also trigger a currency crisis, leading to runaway inflation that makes whatever food is left all but unaffordable. 


n the northern Afghan city of Kunduz, flour prices have already risen by 41 percent and gas prices by 63 percent, according to Save the Children, a charity. The group also surveyed some of the thousands of families displaced from rural areas to Kabul and found that many already lack the means to buy food.

*Political Costs*
It is difficult to imagine a harder sell in Washington than offering diplomatic outreach and billions of dollars to the group that once harbored Al Qaeda, barred women from public life and staged public executions.

Republicans are already seizing on the chaos of the withdrawal to criticize Mr. Biden as soft on adversaries abroad.

*He may also face pressure from Afghan émigrés, a number of whom already live in the United States.* Diasporas, like those from Vietnam or Cuba, tend to be vocally hawkish toward the governments they fled.

The administration, which is pursuing an ambitious domestic agenda in a narrowly divided Congress, may be hesitant to divert more political capital to a country that it sees as peripheral.

Still, Mr. Biden has seemed to relish rejecting political pressure on Afghanistan. Whether he chooses to privilege geopolitical rivalry, humanitarian welfare or counterterrorism in Afghanistan, he may find himself doing so again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

US Central Command head Gen Kenneth McKenzie said it had all been rendered impossible to use.
"Those aircraft will never fly again," he said.
The aircraft abandoned in Kabul include:

MD-530 helicopters, used for reconnaissance and close attack
A-29 light attack planes
In June, the Afghan armed forces were using:

43 MD-530s, provided by the US
23 A-29s
Establishing the cost of individual items of equipment is not straightforward - but the unit cost of an A-29 has been quoted as more than $10m (£7.3m).






An A-29 surrounded by abandoned kit

A video shot by LA Times correspondent Nabih Bulos shows Taliban fighters with a CH-46 Sea Knight transport helicopter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432457587576950788


The BBC is not responsible for the content of external sites.View original tweet on Twitter
Used by the US State Department to evacuate staff from the embassy in Kabul, seven Sea Knights have reportedly been rendered inoperable and left behind.







A Taliban fighter photographs an MD-530

At least one C-130 Hercules transport plane was also pictured on the tarmac.







A C-130 at Hamid Karzai International Airport


According to Gen McKenzie, 70 mine-resistant ambush-protected vehicles (MRAPs) were also abandoned, after being disabled.

The cost of a single MRAP has been quoted as $500,000-$1m.

Also left behind in Kabul were:

27 Humvee all-terrain military vehicles
an unspecified quantity of counter-rocket and artillery defence systems equipment
In some cases explosives were used to render equipment impossible to use.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432553572445696008


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432713930066042889


----------



## ghazi52

*Airport uncertainty*

All eyes will now turn to how the Taliban handles its first few days with sole authority over the country, with a sharp focus on whether it will allow other foreigners and Afghans to leave the country.

Blinken said a small number of US citizens remained in the country -- "under 200" but likely closer to just 100 -- and wanted to leave.

Many thousands of other Afghans who had worked with the US-backed government and fear retribution also want to get out.

Western allies have voiced heartbreak in recent days that not all Afghans who wanted to flee could get on the evacuation flights.

The UN Security Council adopted a resolution Monday, requiring the Taliban to honour a commitment to let people freely leave Afghanistan in the days ahead, and to grant access to the UN and other aid agencies.

But they did not agree to call for the creation of a "safe zone" in Kabul, as envisaged by French President Emmanual Macron.

Talks are ongoing as to who will now run Kabul airport.

The Taliban have asked Turkey to handle logistics while they maintain control of security, but President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has not yet accepted that offer.

It was not immediately clear which airlines would agree to fly in and out of Kabul.


----------



## ghazi52

*. Until the last general*


by The Frontier Post








The United States and its allies began the war in Afghanistan on October 7, 2001, and ended on August 30, 2021. About 800,000 Americans have gone through the conflict. Soviet troops were in the country from December 25, 1979 to February 15, 1989. 620 thousand Soviet servicemen took part in the war. In both cases, according to official versions, the last to leave Afghanistan were high-ranking generals – Chris Donahue and Boris Gromov.

The photo shows Major General Chris Donahue boarding a Boeing C-17 military transport aircraft at Kabul airport on the evening of August 30, 2021.

The general turned 52 in August; he celebrated his birthday in Afghanistan. Since 2020, he has been in command of the 82nd Division of the 18th Airborne Corps of the US Army.

He previously served in command positions in South Korea, Panama and the United States. Before Afghanistan, he also fought in Iraq and Syria.









The historical snapshot was posted on Twitter by the Pentagon. “It was an incredibly difficult, intense mission, filled with many complexities, with constant threats. Our troops have shown restraint, discipline and sympathy, ”reads the message of the 18th Army Corps.

Another photograph was taken on February 15, 1989. Lieutenant General Boris Gromov is met by his son Maxim on the Friendship Bridge on the border of Afghanistan and the USSR. At that time, the general was 45 years old, he served in Afghanistan in 1980-1982 and 1987-1989.

During the second trip, he commanded the 40th Army and at the same time was the plenipotentiary of the USSR government for the temporary stay of troops in Afghanistan. In 1989, he led the withdrawal of troops, developed a plan of withdrawal through the Salang pass, which passed without loss.


In an interview on the bridge, he made his famous speech:

“There is not a single Soviet soldier, officer, or ensign behind me. This was the end of the nine-year stay…Our soldiers, who have passed these nine years, need to erect monuments”. Kommersant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Joe Biden speech *

On Tuesday afternoon, *Joe Biden* tried to “turn the page” from a month of chaos and death in Afghanistan and, more broadly, from 20 years of ultimately futile US attempts at occupation and nation-building.

He spoke of the “extraordinary success” of the US evacuation mission over the past few weeks, with more than a hundred thousand Americans and Afghans airlifted out under extreme duress.

At times he seemed defensive, noting that Americans were warned 19 times to exit Afghanistan before the August US military withdrawal. He accused Afghan leaders, allies on whom the US had depended, of “corruption and malfeasance”. And he blamed the Trump administration for negotiating what he characterised as an inadequate withdrawal agreement with the Taliban.

He spent less time talking about the failures – of the 13 US soldiers who lost their lives last week and the hundreds of civilian casualties. Instead, he spoke of the cost of the so-called “forever war” – of thousands of US military casualties, tens of thousands of injuries and trillions of dollars spent in an effort that began and ended with Taliban in control.

He said the US had no vital interest in Afghanistan, and that the mission there – to eradicate Al-Qaeda and prevent future terror attacks – was accomplished a decade ago.

“It was time to end this war,” he said. He then tried to reframe US foreign policy as depending less on military deployments and more on diplomacy and international cooperation to face adversaries like China and Russia.

Public opinion polls show Americans still support the US withdrawal from Afghanistan, although many are unhappy with how Biden oversaw the exit. White House officials say they hope, as time passes, that the nation will be grateful for what the president accomplished and forget the details of how it ended.


----------



## ghazi52

*Biden did not want to 'extend a forever exit'*






The US has "leverage" to make sure commitments made by the Taliban are met, says Biden.

He goes on to say the 31 August withdrawal was not an "arbitrary deadline" but was to save lives.

If the US stayed, despite the previous administration promising to leave, then "all bets were off", he said.
The choice he faced was between leaving, or the situation escalating.

He was not going to "extend this forever war" - and was not going to continue with a forever exit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

A great speech from the President! It's the time for the USA to return to the "roots"!!! The US founding fathers wanted her to be "a shining city on the hills for the folks created by their CREATOR", not to remain engaged in the Imperial "forever wars", and that too for the sake of the Kabuli pedophile corrupt-to-the-core thugs in service of the Hindutva terrorist/rapist scums and maggots of the hell....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The bigger message here was we can't do this again, we can't keep doing this kind of thing again.

If we perceive a threat in another country we have to deal with it but we can't go and fight other people's insurgent wars and we can't go and do what he called nation building again.

That is a new Biden-ism if you like. It's something we have known he's thought for a long time... and now, here, we have him setting out what approaches, I think, a doctrine.


----------



## Meengla

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> A great speech from the President!



Indeed. A great speech. I was also very impressed by his speech in April when he had announced the 'unconditional' withdrawal. While that speech was great, his 'unconditional' part surprised me--and won my admiration for him. Why so? Because I know what kind of political attacks he would face in case of a debacle by using the 'unconditional' insertion. Yet the man has stood his ground! *That's what I would call a ' true leader'. *Now, do note that I voted for Trump in 2020 but I have always liked Biden as a person in comparison.

So the speech was very carefully crafted not only about his justifying this reasoning for the withdrawal--the reasoning I totally agree with, except I think Bagram airbase should have been kept EVEN if Taliban had taken over Kabul, just for evacuation purposes. Biden also indirectly told the Republicans: It was YOUR Trump who signed the agreement and signed that on implicitly unconditional terms. So stop getting political mileage out of it. But, of course, the Republicans won't backoff--- and neither would Democrats given such an opening.

PS. By listening to the US officials, it is *becoming more and more obvious that some kind of indirect working relationship, if not recognition, is going to be the the path to take. The opposite of this was a possibility that US would recognize the Panjshir Pappu and destroy the important military assets grabbed by the Taliban after the departure. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

To watch a 40 minute interview is not easy. But India's brilliant Thapar and Pakistan's brilliant Maleeha Lodhi had to be watched in its entirety!


----------



## Meengla

*The Last Flight???*


----------



## FuturePAF

A Cathartic day for the Taliban. For most of them, they have only known life with foreign troops in their country. Considering many lost family and comrades in the fight or just daily living, it’s understandable seeing the outpouring of emotion and thanks to the almighty in a generally stoic people:






On the otherside, voices in the armed forces of western nations are asking what they fought for and why decisions were made they way they were; I.e. accountability from senior leadership. One Lt. Col. has come to prominence for resigning his commission, medical benefits and his pension, all in an effort to get answers. There maybe misguided folks that hear his message (and statements by Trump, that said the Afghans coming to the states were rapists) and may want to take out their frustration on minorities, so people should be a little extra vigilant for mentally disturbed individuals for the foreseeable future, calls to veteran suicide hotlines have doubled in recent weeks.

*Trump’s word: “With zero evidence, Trump claimed Afghan evacuees who have arrived in the U.S. include “many terrorists” and “criminal rapists.” “*








Trump Reveals His Master Plan for Afghanistan: We Should’ve ‘Let It Rot’


In his latest interview, the former president repeatedly failed to explain what he would have done differently if he had remained in charge.



www.thedailybeast.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla




----------



## ezerdi2

The purpose of this invasion and occupation was not to bring peace and prosperity to Afghanistan. It was always to strengthen the American military machine. And the funny thing is that we see peoples , says that the United States has failed miserably in Afghanistan haha this is hilarious.

In fact, this has never been the goal of successive US administrations to help the Afghani people or defeat the Taliban, from Bush to Biden to Obama and Trump. The United States has, in fact, been astonishingly successful at doing exactly what it wants: demonstrating military might, testing the latest weapons and tactics of warfare, asserting global hegemony, and deploying its regional strategic positions against Russia and China.

Central Asia has been a target of American imperial strategists for decades. The events of September 11 served as a pretext for the United States to demonstrate its military capabilities and reshape its strategic options for asymmetric warfare in post-Soviet Central Asia. Neither Afghanistan nor the Taliban were ever their primary concern. They were like a smokescreen.

Over the past twenty years, the war in Afghanistan has been a major strategic achievement for the United States in this vast theater of operations. They now know the terrain better than ever and are ready to confront the Russian and Chinese spheres of influence. There is nothing more stupid than the popular notion that Afghanistan is the "graveyard of empires". Neither the American empire is dead in Afghanistan, nor the Russian imperial designs before it. Quite the opposite: the United States and Russia are both powerful military and imperial mechanisms that operate from Central Asia to the Indian Ocean and beyond. Their only real competitor is China.

20 years to test their latest weapons, and to bring ranks to their officers. They learned from the Taliban the means and methods of fighting the insurgents. Russia recently offered the United States to use Russian military bases in Central Asia to "gather intelligence" on Afghanistan. What kind of "graveyard" of empires is this? Haha

After all, Afghanistan is a graveyard for the tens of thousands of innocent Afghans who have died over the past two decades - and a resounding success of American military in the region and beyond.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

They left this....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Rashid Mahmood said:


> They left this....
> 
> View attachment 774697
> View attachment 774698



The animals are still in cages?


ezerdi2 said:


> The purpose of this invasion and occupation was not to bring peace and prosperity to Afghanistan. It was always to strengthen the American military machine. And the funny thing is that we see peoples , says that the United States has failed miserably in Afghanistan haha this is hilarious.
> 
> In fact, this has never been the goal of successive US administrations to help the Afghani people or defeat the Taliban, from Bush to Biden to Obama and Trump. The United States has, in fact, been astonishingly successful at doing exactly what it wants: demonstrating military might, testing the latest weapons and tactics of warfare, asserting global hegemony, and deploying its regional strategic positions against Russia and China.
> 
> Central Asia has been a target of American imperial strategists for decades. The events of September 11 served as a pretext for the United States to demonstrate its military capabilities and reshape its strategic options for asymmetric warfare in post-Soviet Central Asia. Neither Afghanistan nor the Taliban were ever their primary concern. They were like a smokescreen.
> 
> Over the past twenty years, the war in Afghanistan has been a major strategic achievement for the United States in this vast theater of operations. They now know the terrain better than ever and are ready to confront the Russian and Chinese spheres of influence. There is nothing more stupid than the popular notion that Afghanistan is the "graveyard of empires". Neither the American empire is dead in Afghanistan, nor the Russian imperial designs before it. Quite the opposite: the United States and Russia are both powerful military and imperial mechanisms that operate from Central Asia to the Indian Ocean and beyond. Their only real competitor is China.
> 
> 20 years to test their latest weapons, and to bring ranks to their officers. They learned from the Taliban the means and methods of fighting the insurgents. Russia recently offered the United States to use Russian military bases in Central Asia to "gather intelligence" on Afghanistan. What kind of "graveyard" of empires is this? Haha
> 
> After all, Afghanistan is a graveyard for the tens of thousands of innocent Afghans who have died over the past two decades - and a resounding success of American military in the region and beyond.



This ladies and gentlemen is why Arabs aren’t taken seriously in military circles. You not only screw up politically, militarily but also fail in realizing if a strategic objective is achieved or not.

@Meengla 
We still have to see how fast the Panjsher situation can be sorted out if it drags on to long it’s been a bone in kabob situation long term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aesterix

What Imran Khan sain in 2012 , he is doing in 2021 as PM 🤔


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/156698849023492096


----------



## Meengla

PakFactor said:


> t’s been a bone in kabob situation long term.



I think it will be a bone in kabab even if too much concessions are given to a tiny group of 'resistance': It will only make them want more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Taliban leaders held three days of meetings in the southern city of Kandahar that ended on Monday.

Hibatullah Akhundzada reportedly chaired the talks and had been expected to appear in public for the first time in years in the spiritual home of the Taliban - but he did not show up.

Akhundzada, who is believed to be in his 60s, became the supreme commander of the Taliban in May 2016.

In the 1980s, he participated in the Islamist resistance against the Soviet military campaign in Afghanistan - but his reputation is more that of a religious leader than a military commander.

Akhundzada worked as head of the Sharia Courts in the 1990s.

He is in charge of political, military and religious affairs.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432990424952565769
sino state media is havin a field day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433050199115673604

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

f#cking hell.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432655390567698432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432656018719318020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432653679144939525

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433050199115673604



I was going to post that. Surprised that any airline would dare to land considering ISIS has rockets around--but then maybe Taliban are correct in saying that it was the American presence which was the magnet for ISIS. 
Here is the You Tube version of the Qatari plane landing. Pretty interesting development. Things are moving faster than I thought. The rumors were it would take months before the commercial side of the airport would be operational again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

I think Qatar is doing all the work, and with lot of money plus support of Pakistan and Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali_Baba

Now that all "foreign occupiers" and "their puppets" have left Afghanistan - I do hope common sense will prevail in Afghanistan and they use the opportunity to use some common sense and try and come together to start the journey of rebuilding their culture and their country. I hope there is not another cycle of differing groups trying to think they can come out on top as that is an illusion that has burnt their country for 42 years now.

They have nothing but good will from each of their neighbours to achieve this if they make the right decisions and take the right direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Ali_Baba said:


> They have nothing but good will from each of their neighbours to achieve this if they make the right decisions and take the right direction.



Absolutely right.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Trailer23

Now we know why both the US & Afghan Military lost. This is type of Training that was being provided...





@Imran Khan

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

i cant see any wrong here soldiers dancing is normal

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Millions of Indians will turn up at Delhi airport if US offers to settle them in America: Taliban*

Sohail Shaheen blames US announcement for chaos at Kabul airport


NEWS DESK
September 01, 2021





Taliban spokesman Suhail Shaheen. PHOTO: REUTERS

A senior Taliban spokesperson has said that millions of Indians will throng New Delhi airport if the US administration offers to fly them to America and settle them there.

In an interview with India’s TV9, Sohail Shaheen, the spokesperson for the Taliban’s political office in Qatar, sought to dismiss as “propaganda” media reports claiming that millions of Afghans were fleeing the Taliban rule in their country.

Anchor: “You [Taliban] have consistently assured the people of their safety. You have also announced a general amnesty. Yet crowds of Afghans are fleeing the country. Why is that so?”

Shaheen: “If the US makes an announcement now in India that anybody who wants to relocate to America shall reach Delhi airport within three hours, you will see hundreds of thousands of people [Indians] will turn up there.”

He went on to ask the anchor, “Does that mean all of these people are terrified of your [Indian] government?”

The anchor interjects: “A large number of people gathered at the same place where the deadly explosion took place a day earlier in a desperate attempt to get out of Afghanistan. How would you respond to this? 

The anchor was referring to the August 27 suicide blasts that ripped through crowds at the American-controlled Kabul airport, killing dozens, including 13 US service members. The Khorasan franchise of Islamic State claimed credit for the sickening attack.

Shaheen: “You said a large number of people turned up at the airport. This is not true.” He blamed the US announcement of evacuating people from Afghanistan for the chaos at the airport.

“Most of the people gathered at the airport had never worked with the US or its allies. They saw it as an opportunity to get out of Afghanistan and settle in Western countries,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Meengla

OMG! Indian channel WION has been bashing Taliban for months and their latest video was again trying to do that with another set of selected critic but this former Member of the Afghan Taliban just bust the bubble of the lady who HAD been calling the Taliban 'terrorists' ad nauseum, until Kabul fell on 15 August. She and others are clearly disappointed by the Afghan guy's response. A shock to them!!!!!! Hahahahahaha!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 774809





ghazi52 said:


> “Most of the people gathered at the airport had never worked with the US or its allies. They saw it as an opportunity to get out of Afghanistan and settle in Western countries,” he added.




USA is the Great Satan, but only until one gains entry.


----------



## islamrules2020

the Taliban are insisting on having relations with the US , if anything just to get spare parts for their new equipments, they cant do nothing, cant fix a tire or run an airport , taliban needs more than 5 years to be a fonctional capable state. meanwhile they will play nice with everyone. just like the chinese did before they showed their real face


----------



## ghazi52

*Afghanistan: Taliban parade captured equipment in Kandahar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The US military has just put out pictures of some of the last US troops to depart Afghanistan.

A video accompanying the night-time photos shows troops fist-bumping and backslapping as they depart Kabul.

According to a statement, the troops flew on a Globemaster III plane to Kuwait after leaving Kabul's Hamid Karzai international airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433154363720151042
Yikes. This lady really put it into perspective!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## PDF




----------



## Meengla

How Pakistan's brave lady journalist Sumaira Khan started to change the media coverage about Afghanistan. And yet the Indus News is so ignored??!! Do Pakistanis not know how to use the immense English language heritage to get Pakistan's message across? For this is all is as much about soldiers fighting as about the narratives being built around the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> And yet the Indus News is so ignored?




Is it because it is owned by Malik Riaz?


----------



## Meengla

VCheng said:


> Is it because it is owned by Malik Riaz?



I doubt that.
It is the Pakistani internet *viewers *who have to project this channel which, along with TCM Originals, use English language and must be propagated. Pakistan has inherited considerable English language background just like India but Pakistanis are happy to chat with each other in Urdu channels and often in pathetic places like the Haqeeqat TV.


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> I doubt that.
> It is the Pakistani internet *viewers *who have to project this channel which, along with TCM Originals, use English language and must be propagated. Pakistan has inherited considerable English language background just like India but Pakistanis are happy to chat with each other in Urdu channels and often in pathetic places like the Haqeeqat TV.



Obviously, what you are saying is important, but goes against the Pakistani penchant for creating only self-serving echo chambers with only certain views being propagated, present forum included, instead of interacting with others where their views can be questioned and need to be defended logically, not emotionally.


----------



## Meengla

VCheng said:


> Obviously, what you are saying is important, but goes against the Pakistani penchant for creating only self-serving echo chambers with only certain views being propagated, present forum included, instead of interacting with others where their views can be questioned and need to be defended logically, not emotionally.



True.
But Indians are not much better and in fact, some of their forums are far less tolerant of any dissent narrative than this forum is. Also, you, like me, live in America and would know the various echo-chambers where the American Left and American Right are pitted against each other where dissent is ridiculed and stomped down. 

This forum, for all it's faults, is still better than many other forums I know and I say kudos to the moderators and administrators on that count. 

*What I was saying is that Pakistan has considerable English language background unlike most countries of the world. This is confirmed by tourists who visit Pakistan and they enjoy that aspect. But Pakistan is punching well BELOW its weight in getting its POV across using English language. Pakistan needs to start working for a WION, if not an Al Jazeera of its own! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> Pakistan needs to start working for a WION, if not an Al Jazeera of its own!



Of course. Nothing is stopping Pakistan from doing so, except itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

VCheng said:


> Of course. Nothing is stopping Pakistan from doing so, except itself.



Exactly, often times we're our own worst enemy, but blind to see it.


----------



## VCheng

PakFactor said:


> Exactly, often times we're our own worst enemy, but blind to see it.



And yet we are so quick to blame others for our faults and problems. Why is that?


----------



## Beidou2020

Good riddance to the white supremacists.


----------



## PakFactor

VCheng said:


> And yet we are so quick to blame others for our faults and problems. Why is that?



I don't know the exact terminology for this, but it's the mind set of blaming others to be a perpetual victim. We've seen families in Pakistan where 1 son works and supports the immediate family and also the brothers family (wife and kids). Other siblings are lazy and often complain of no money, etc. But when it comes down to it they'll blame the government for not giving them money.

I will say it's more so we've not advanced our culture and thinking, and I put the blame squarely on the parents for their children's failed upbringing along with the failed education policies of the country to mold a progressive society like the German's for example. The lad pyar destroys a persons will.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

PakFactor said:


> I don't know the exact terminology for this, but it's the mind set of blaming others to be a perpetual victim. We've seen families in Pakistan where 1 son works and supports the immediate family and also the brothers family (wife and kids). Other siblings are lazy and often complain of no money, etc. But when it comes down to it they'll blame the government for not giving them money.
> 
> I will say it's more so we've not advanced our culture and thinking, and I put the blame squarely on the parents for heir children's failed upbringing along with the failed education policies of the country to bold a progressive society like the German's for example. The lad pyar destroys a persons will.



I will leave it at that. 

On topic, when will countries start recognizing the Emirate of Afghanistan under the Taliban now that USA has left the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Meengla said:


> I doubt that.


it is owned by malik riaz. but this is the only english news channel, decent english news channel. sadly.


----------



## Meengla

VCheng said:


> On topic, when will countries start recognizing the Emirate of Afghanistan under the Taliban now that USA has left the country.



If you look at the Ms. Maleeha Lodhi interview to Karan Thapar I posted few posts above, she is saying that '*Pakistan is not in a rush to recognize the Taliban govt*' . But then she was asked about when/recognition from the West, she, with a wry smile, said* '4-5' Western countries don't determine Pakistan's decision.* I am paraphrasing but that's what I recollect. It's in English and one is free to watch--BTW, both she and Karan are brilliant in their own ways in general.

So... Pakistan knows that recognizing a Taliban govt without at least some more countries, such as Russia/China/Iran/Qatar/Turkey, only puts Pakistan in the spotlight like it was from 1996 onwards. NO GAIN, ALL PAIN!


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> If you look at the Ms. Maleeha Lodhi interview to Karan Thapar I posted few posts above, she is saying that '*Pakistan is not in a rush to recognize the Taliban govt*' . But then she was asked about when/recognition from the West, she, with a wry smile, said* '4-5' Western countries don't determine Pakistan's decision.* I am paraphrasing but that's what I recollect. It's in English and one is free to watch--BTW, both she and Karan are brilliant in their own ways in general.
> 
> So... Pakistan knows that recognizing a Taliban govt without at least some more countries, such as Russia/China/Iran/Qatar/Turkey, only puts Pakistan in the spotlight like it was from 1996 onwards. NO GAIN, ALL PAIN!



Interesting that even China has said it will take time to recognize the Taliban. Somebody has to be first, right? Any guesses?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433372277186441217

look i found cretin fair 2.0............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

VCheng said:


> Interesting that even China has said it will take time to recognize the Taliban. Somebody has to be first, right? Any guesses?



Pakistan had already said several days ago: It is going to be a 'regional decision'. No guesses but I suspect some regional countries are going to announce same time or almost same time after consulting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Meengla said:


> Pakistan had already said several days ago: It is going to be a 'regional decision'. No guesses but I suspect some regional countries are going to announce same time or almost same time after consulting.




Seems like a reasonable guess to me.


----------



## Meengla

Brave and Beautiful Pakistani lady journalist Sumaira Khan is back to Pakistan and speaking from heart telling her own experience--far from the agenda-driven Western media. A MUST WATCH and MUST be Propagated to the world in whatever capacity we can. Remember that: The mightiest 'intelligence agencies' are exposed naked in the last 2-3 weeks and we must be open to other viewpoints, such as this lady's observations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Trailer23 said:


> Now we know why both the US & Afghan Military lost. This is type of Training that was being provided...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Imran Khan


The Indian culture has destroyed the Kabuli thugs….

May God protect the USA….


ghazi52 said:


> *Afghanistan: Taliban parade captured equipment in Kandahar*
> 
> View attachment 774833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 774835
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 774836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 774837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 774838


The US equipment are now in much more competent hands! And, it’s good for their ads…

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## PDF

Look whose coimg to Kabul right now?


----------



## PDF

Perhaps the first civilian flight after 31 Aug.








Flying into Pakistan airspace. CS KGB 4942


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Imran Khan said:


> i cant see any wrong here soldiers dancing is normal


It's bad if that's the only thing they do

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433696307064053760






who comes up with this??

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Meengla

The video of Sumaira Khan I shared in post #275 above is really well worth watching. She was perhaps in a *unique position to know the events because being a female on the ground, having access to the Western journalists and their own links, and having access/trust of the Taliban around her*. This video talks about a lot of things in a sweeping manner. But one startling claim she's making is that on the night of the departure, the withdrawing US troops had a *dinner with the Taliban fighters as a sort of military-to-military handover ceremony of the Kabul Airport to the Taliban*; previously, I had only heard of a handshake between the two sides just before the departure.


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Meengla

Path-Finder said:


>



Great video. Thanks for the share. 
I haven't seen Michael Moore in a long time but in early 2000s I used to watch his videos and even bought his books. He makes very serious points often in hilarious ways, though that's missing in this particular video.
Moore is correct: Biden stood his ground and the 'buck did stop with him'! *That is a sign of a true leader*. I loved his speech about the Afghan withdrawal in April 2021 and he has been broadly consistent since then. It may cost the Democrats the midterm elections even more than predicted, and it may even cost the Dems 2024 Presidency but decades later it will be judged that the evacuation, as messy as it was, was still not too bad given the circumstances; in that regard, Moore brilliantly points out the Dunkirk evacuation where tens of thousands of Allies troops died, despite Hitler not wanting to kill a lot, (and yet Hollywood still makes movies as a heroic triumph--sigh!). 

Also, the video clearly points out a retrenchment of America at least in short term from the militaristic foreign policy of the past several decades. In that regard, Trump was not an aberration: He reflected the American public opinion then and Biden is riding on that wave.

*And I dare say, with cautious optimism, that America is going to be a better global partner for the world going forward...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Celebrations have started in Kabul, after the fall of Panjshir to Afghan Taliban. For the first time in history Afghan Taliban have the control of entire Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

September 3, 2021 









Spectators wave Afghanistan's and Taliban flags as they watch the Twenty20 cricket trial match being played between two Afghan teams 'Peace Defenders' and 'Peace Heroes' at the Kabul International Cricket Stadium in Kabul on Friday. — Photos from AFP


A near-full house turned out to watch Afghanistan's top cricketers play in a trial match in Kabul on Friday, with Taliban and Afghan flags waving side by side in what sports officials called a show of national unity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> September 3, 2021
> A near-full house turned out to watch Afghanistan's top cricketers play in a trial match in Kabul on Friday, with Taliban and Afghan flags waving side by side in what sports officials called a show of national unity.



One thing is for certain--there is definitely much more peace in Afghanistan right now. Why? *Because one of the major warring factions (NATO) has left while the other (the Taliban) have no one left to fight against.* And hence we witnessed, almost overnight as Kabul fell on 15 August (India's Independence Day Gift, BTW,  ) the choking checkpoints inside Kabul city were gone!! Gone overnight!! And also the double-taxation on truckers is gone now--previously, the transport truckers had to not only pay the Afghan govt. but also the Taliban to transport their goods. My understanding is that* now they only pay once to a Taliban run toll booth and the receipt from that is valid and honored all across Afghanistan!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

IEA Spokesperson Zabihullah Mujahid appreciates Pakistan's longstanding contributions for #Afghanistan & hoped for Pakistan's continued help for peace & greater trade by extending CPEC to Afghanistan. He assured that Pakistan will not have any threat from Afghanistan Talibans
..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Telegraph

@Telegraph
Yesterday
Taliban arrests former British soldier as 400 Afghans he is trying to evacuate are turned away at border
A former British soldier's mission to evacuate 400 Afghans via a third country has failed after a coach of his staff was turned away at a land border between Afghanistan and a third country.
After being released, Slater was told he may cross the border with one assistant, but the rest of his staff must return to Kabul as they don't have visas to travel to the UK. Slater vowed he would continue to help them, telling 
@Telegraph
he would attempt to secure visas


----------



## ghazi52

*Kabul airport reopens to receive aid, domestic flights restart*

Reuters 
04 Sep 2021









*DUBAI: Qatar's ambassador to Afghanistan said a technical team was able to reopen Kabul airport to receive aid, according to Qatar's Al Jazeera news channel, which also cited its correspondent as saying domestic flights had restarted.*

The airport's runway has been repaired in cooperation with authorities in Afghanistan, the ambassador said, according to Al Jazeera. The channel said two domestic flights were operated from Kabul to the cities of Mazar-i-Sharif and Kandahar.

Kabul airport had been closed since the end of the massive U.S.-led airlift of its citizens, other Western nationals and Afghans who helped Western countries. The end of that operation marked the withdrawal of the last U.S. forces from Afghanistan after 20 years of war.

The evacuation of tens of thousands of people came amid the rapid takeover of Afghanistan by Taliban, the West's adversary in the two-decade war that followed the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks on the United States.

Thousands of people wanting to leave Afghanistan, fearful of life under Taliban rule, were left behind when the evacuation operation ended at the end of August. The Taliban has promised safe passage for those wanting to leave.

Qatar's Foreign Minister Sheikh Mohammed bin Abdulrahman Al-Thani, speaking at a joint news conference with Britain's Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab in Doha on Thursday, said the Gulf state was talking to the Taliban and working with Turkey for potential technical support to restart operations in Kabul airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*US caused $350m worth of damage to Kabul airport: Taliban official*

Al-Fatah Brigade formally handed security of airport


Shahbullah Yousafzai
September 04, 2021





PHOTO: EXPRESS


*KABUL: *Video clips showing US servicemen frantically damaging military vehicles and aircraft at Kabul airport before their evacuation went viral on social media earlier this week. According to Taliban estimates, the Hamid Karzai International Airport has suffered $350 million worth of damage.

The Gulf state of Qatar is working with the Taliban to reopen the airport with latest reports claiming that domestic flight operations have resumed at the facility.


Al-Fatah Brigade, an elite Special Forces unit of the Taliban, was handed the security of the airport Friday evening at a modest ceremony where the spokesperson for Logar province, Akif Mohajir, spoke to media persons informally.








“The US forces intentionally wrecked the airport equipment, their military vehicles and aircraft and other sensitive gadgets,” he said, adding that the Americans used explosives to blow up the items they couldn’t damage beyond use. “Most of the destruction took place at the Salt Hut area where CIA had kept most sensitive intelligence equipment.”


*Al-Fatah Brigade*


Al-Fatah Brigade has been formally handed the security of Hamid Karzai International Airport less than a week after the last US troops were evacuated from Afghanistan following 20 years of war. A contingent of Al-Fatah Brigade – comprising 70 newly-commissioned commandoes – was deployed to the airport.







During the insurgency, Al-Fatah Brigade was responsible for most daring operations, including suicide bombings and Fidayee attacks. “These special forces personnel had been trained for four months for specialised duties,” Qari Fawad Fateh, the commander of the Al-Fatah Brigade unit, told _The Express Tribune_ at the Kabul airport.

In all, more than 12,000 Taliban guards have been deployed at the airport which has three layers of security, with Al-Fatah Brigade unit forming the last layer. The security of all airports and air strips nationwide has been handed over to Al-Fatah Brigade and Badri Brigades.









*Kabul airport damages*

The Taliban took full control of the airport on August 31, 2021, after the last US planes carrying military personnel and evacuees took off from the facility. Video clips showed Taliban fighters walking through hangars, inspecting damaged aircraft and equipment including helicopters, warplanes and armoured vehicles that American troops rendered unusable before they left.
According to rough estimates, the US military likely abandoned tens of millions of dollars’ worth of aircraft, armoured vehicles and sophisticated defensive systems in the rush to exit Kabul safely. Marine General Kenneth McKenzie, head of US Central Command, said some of the equipment had been “demilitarised”, essentially rendered inoperable.










US troops probably used thermate grenades, which burn at temperatures of 4,000 degrees Celsius, to destroy key components of the equipment, according to a defence department official who was not authorised to speak publicly.

The items at the Kabul airport, according to General McKenzie, include 70 MRAPs, or Mine Resistant Ambush Protected vehicles, 27 Humvees, 73 aircraft, and an unspecified number of counter-rocket, artillery and mortar systems, which the Taliban are now parading as trophies of their long fight to retake their country. 


While hectic efforts are ongoing to put the airport back into operations, the facility is littered with heap of unusable military garbage aside from the destroyed equipment. The Qassaba entrance to the airport and the nearby storm drain was filled with sandals, torn off clothes and other things which was the reminiscent of the chaos sparked by the hasty US exit and its evacuation of Afghans who support the Americans during 20 years of war. 









Interestingly, the Taliban took over Kabul without firing a single bullet and announced general amnesty, yet crowds of Afghan nationals overwhelmed the airport in an attempt to find a seat on US military planes to get out of Afghanistan.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 774066
> 
> 
> 
> The Taliban has asked Turkey to run Kabul airport providing it retains control of security there, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said.
> 
> "What does the Taliban say with regard to the airport issue? They say 'give us the security but you operate it'," he said in comments published by the official Andalou news agency.
> 
> "How come we hand you over the security? Let's say you took over the security, but how would we explain to the world if another bloodbath took place there? It's not an easy job."
> 
> He added that he would make a decision about whether or not Turkey could run the airport "once calm prevails".
> 
> However it has seemed less and less likely that Turkey will agree to do so since Wednesday, when it began to withdraw its approximately 500 non-combat troops from Afghanistan.


Dorduga , what choice do you have the Taliban must be asking. Turks need to realign with the Islamic world or face humiliation.
The time to chose is now or forever pay the price.


----------



## ghazi52

APP -04 09 21 KABUL: September 04 A view of medicines and medical equipment donated by United Arab Emirates reached at airport. APP


----------



## ghazi52

*The last 24 hours: Brutality, trauma, moments of grace as the last US plane flew out of Afghanistan*

Enemies for two decades, the Taliban and US were thrust into a bizarre collaboration for a common goal of wanting the latter out.

AP

Bone-tired like everyone else in Kabul, Taliban fighters spent the last moments of the 20-year Afghanistan war watching the night skies for the flares that would signal the United States was gone. From afar, US generals watched video screens with the same anticipation.

Relief washed over the war’s winners and the losers when the final US plane took off.

For those in between and left behind — possibly a majority of the allied Afghans who sought US clearance to escape — fear spread about what comes next, given the Taliban’s history of ruthlessness and repression of women. And for thousands of US officials and volunteers working around the world to place Afghan refugees, there is still no rest.

As witnessed by _The Associated Press_ in Kabul and as told by people _The AP_ interviewed from all sides, the war ended with episodes of brutality, enduring trauma, a massive if fraught humanitarian effort and moments of grace.









US Marines with Special Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force - Crisis Response - Central Command, provide assistance during an evacuation at Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan on August 20, 2021. — AP

Enemies for two decades were thrust into a bizarre collaboration, joined in a common goal — the Taliban and the United States were united in wanting the United States out. They wanted, too, to avoid another deadly terrorist attack. Both sides had a stake in making the last 24 hours work.

In that stretch, the Americans worried that extremists would take aim at the hulking, helicopter-swallowing transport planes as they lifted off with the last US troops and officials. Instead, in the green tint of night-vision goggles, the Americans looked down to goodbye waves from Taliban fighters on the tarmac.

The Taliban had worried that the Americans would rig the airport with mines. Instead, the Americans left them with two useful fire trucks and functional front-end loaders along with a bleak panorama of self-sabotaged US military machinery.

After several sleepless nights from the unrelenting thunder of US evacuation flights overhead, Hemad Sherzad joined his fellow Taliban fighters in celebration from his post at the airport.






In this undated image Hamed Sherzad holding his M-4 rifle, poses for a photo outside of Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan. — AP

“We cried for almost an hour out of happiness,” Sherzad told _AP_. “We yelled a lot — even our throat was in pain.”

In the Pentagon operations centre just outside Washington at the same time, you could hear a pin drop as the last C-17 took off. You could also hear sighs of relief from the top military officials in the room, even through Covid masks. President Joe Biden, determined to end the war and facing widespread criticism for his handling of the withdrawal, got the word from his national security adviser during a meeting with aides.

“I refused to send another generation of America’s sons and daughters to fight a war that should have ended long ago,” he said.
Gen Mark Milley, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, was among those watching at the Pentagon. “All of us are conflicted with feelings of pain and anger, sorrow and sadness,” he said later, “combined with pride and resilience.”

It was a harrowing 24 hours, capped on Monday by the final C-17 takeoff at 11:59pm in Kabul. Some who spoke to _The AP_ about that period requested anonymity. US officials who did so were not authorised to identify themselves.







US Marines with Special Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force - Crisis Response - Central Command, provide assistance at an evacuation control checkpoint during an evacuation at Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan on August 21, 2021. — AP

*Airport madness*

Before leaving Kabul, a US consular officer with 25 years at the State Department was busy trying to process special visas for qualifying Afghans who made it through the Taliban, Afghan military and US checkpoints into the airport. What she saw was wrenching.

“It was horrendous what the people had to go through to get in,” she said. “Some people had spent three to five days waiting.
On the inside, we could hear the live ammunition being fired to keep the crowds back and the ones who made it in would tell us about Taliban soldiers with whips, sticks with nails in them, flash-bang grenades and tear gas pushing people back.”

Even more upsetting, she said, were the children who got inside the airport separated from family, some plucked by chance out of teeming crowds by US troops or others. As many as 30 children a day, many confused and all of them frightened, were showing up alone for evacuation flights during the 12 days she was on the ground.

A small unit at the airport for unaccompanied children set up by Norway was quickly overwhelmed, prompting Unicef to take over. Unicef is now running a centre for unaccompanied child evacuees in Qatar.









An Afghan man hands his child to a British Paratrooper assigned to 2nd Battalion, Parachute Regiment while a member of 1st Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division conducts security at Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan on August 26, 2021. — AP

More broadly, the US sent thousands of employees to more than a half-dozen spots around Europe and the Middle East for screening and processing Afghan refugees before they moved on to the United States, or were rejected. US embassies in Mexico, South Korea, India and elsewhere operated virtual call centres to handle the deluge of emails and calls on the evacuations.

Over the previous days in Kabul, many Afghans were turned back by the Taliban; others were allowed past them only to be stopped at a US checkpoint. It was madness trying to sort out who satisfied both sides and could make it through the gauntlet.

Some Taliban soldiers appeared to be out for rough justice; others were disciplined, even collegial, over the last hours they spent face to face with US troops at the airport. Some were caught off-guard by the US decision to leave a day earlier than called for in the agreement between the combatants.








US Marines and Norweigian coalition forces assist with security at an Evacuation Control Checkpoint ensuring evacuees are processed safely during an evacuation at Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan on August 20, 2021. — AP

Sherzad said he and fellow Taliban soldiers gave cigarettes to the Americans at the airport and snuff (smokeless tobacco) to Afghans still in the uniform of their disintegrating army.

By then, he said, “everyone was calm. Just normal chitchat,” yet, “We were just counting minutes and moments for the time to raise our flag after full independence.”

US efforts to get at-risk Afghans and others onto the airport grounds were complicated by the viral spread of an electronic code that the US sought to provide to those given priority for evacuation, said a senior State Department official who was on the ground in Kabul until Monday.

The official said the code, intended for local Afghan staff at the US Embassy, had been shared so widely and quickly that almost all people seeking entry had a copy on their phone within an hour of it being distributed.

At the same time, the official said, some US citizens showed up with large groups of Afghans, many not eligible for priority evacuation. And there were Afghan “entrepreneurs” who would falsely claim to be at an airport gate with groups of prominent at-risk Afghan officials.









Soldiers with the 82nd Airborne Division check evacuees during an evacuation at Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan on August 25, 2021. — AP

“It involved some really painful trade-offs for everyone involved,” the official said of the selections for evacuation. “Everyone who lived it is haunted by the choices we had to make.”

The official said it appeared to him, at least anecdotally, that a majority of the Afghans who applied for special visas because of their past or present ties with the US did not make it out.

Among the hurdles was the design of the airport itself. It had been constructed with restrictive access to prevent terrorist attacks and did not lend itself to allowing any large groups of people inside, let alone thousands frantically seeking entry. All of this unfolded under constant fear of another attack from an offshoot of the militant Islamic State (IS) group that killed 169 Afghans and 13 US service members in the Aug 26 suicide bombing at the airport.

There were times, said another US official familiar with the process, when Afghans made it on to evacuation planes, only to be pulled off before the flight when they were found to be on no-fly lists.

This official said that as far as is known, all but one US Embassy employee made it out. That person had the required special visa but couldn’t bear to leave her parents and other relatives behind. Despite pleading from Afghan and American colleagues to get on the evacuation bus to the airport, she opted to stay, the official said.








Afghan passengers board a US Air Force C-17 Globemaster III during the Afghanistan evacuation at Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan on August 22, 2021. — AP


But a 24-year-old former US contractor, Salim Yawer, who obtained visas and a gate pass with the help of his brother, a US citizen, never got out with his wife and children aged four and one-and-a-half years old. They tried four times to get to the airport before the Americans left.

“Each time we tried getting to the gate, I was afraid my small children would come under the feet of other people,” he said. He, too, did not expect the Americans to leave on Monday, and he went back to the airport the next day.

“We didn’t know that night that the Americans would leave us behind,” Yawer said. ”Monday, still, there were US forces and planes and hopes among people. But Tuesday was a day of disappointment. [...] Taliban were all over the area and there was no plane in the sky of Kabul anymore.”

Yawer owned a Kabul construction company and travelled to various provinces doing work for the US Army Corps of Engineers, he said from his village back in northern Kapisa province, where he fled.








A US Air Force airman guides evacuees to board a US Air Force C-17 Globemaster III at Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan on August 24, 2021. — AP


*Countdown*

On the evening of Sunday, Aug 29, in Kabul, surveillance showed people loading explosives into the trunk of a vehicle, US officials said.

The US had been watching the car for hours, with reports of an imminent threat of another IS attack. An American RQ-9 Reaper drone launched a Hellfire missile into the vehicle, in a compound between two buildings.

US officials said surveillance showed the initial missile explosion, followed by a large fireball, which they believed to be caused by the explosives in the vehicle. Neighbours disputed the US claims of a vehicle packed with explosives.

On the ground, Najibullah Ismailzada said his brother-in-law Zemarai Ahmadi had just arrived home from his job working with a Korean charity. As he drove into the garage, his children came out to greet him, and that’s when the missile struck.

“We lost 10 members of our family,” Ismailzada said. Six ranged in age from two to eight. He said another relative, Naser Nejrabi, who was an ex-soldier in the Afghan army and interpreter for the US military, also was killed, along with two teenagers.

Several hours after the drone strike, Biden was at Dover Air Force Base in Delaware to witness the dignified transfer of the remains of the 13 US troops killed on Aug 26’s suicide bombing and to meet the bereaved families. The card he keeps with him, listing the number of American service members who have died in Iraq and Afghanistan, had been updated with “plus 13”, according to a person familiar with the president’s exchange with the families.








President Joe Biden watches as a carry team moves a transfer case containing the remains of Marine Corps Lance Cpl Kareem M Nikoui, 20, of Norco, California, during a casualty return at Dover Air Force Base, Delaware, US on August 29, 2021. — AP


In the final scramble at the Kabul airport that evening, evacuees were directed to specific gates as US commanders communicated directly with the Taliban to get people out.

About 8am on Monday, explosions could be heard as five rockets were launched toward the airport. Three fell outside the airport, one landed inside but did no damage and one was intercepted by the US anti-rocket system. No one was hurt.
Again, IS militants, common foe of both the Taliban and the Americans, were suspected as the source.








Smoke rises from a deadly explosion outside the airport in Kabul, Afghanistan on August 26, 2021. — AP


Through the morning, the last 1,500 or so Afghans to get out of the country before the US withdrawal left on civilian transport. By 1:30pm, 1,200 US troops remained on the ground and flights began to move them steadily out.

US airpower — bombers, fighter jets, armed drones and the special operations helicopters known as Little Birds — provided air cover.

Into the evening, US troops finished several days’ work destroying or removing military equipment.

They disabled 27 Humvees and 73 aircraft, often draining transmission fluids and engine oil and running the engines until they seized. They used thermite grenades to destroy the system that had intercepted a rocket that morning. Equipment useful for civilian airport purposes, like the fire trucks, were left behind for the new authorities.







Afghan military aircraft is seen after the Taliban's takeover inside the Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan on September 5, 2021. — AP

In the end, fewer than 1,000 troops remained. Five C-17 planes came in darkness to take them out, with crews specially trained to fly into and out of airfields at night without air traffic control.

From Scott Air Force Base in Illinois, Gen Jacqueline Van Ovost, commander of Air Mobility Command, watched on video screens as the aircraft filled and lined up for takeoff. An iconic image showed Maj Gen Christopher Donahue, commander of the 82nd Airborne Division, carrying his M-4 rifle as he walked into a C-17 and into history as the last of the US soldiers in Afghanistan.








Maj Gen Chris Donahue, commander of the US Army 82nd Airborne Division, XVIII Airborne Corps, prepares to board a C-17 cargo plane at Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan on August 30, 2021, as the final American service member to depart Afghanistan. — AP



.


----------



## ghazi52

Crisp orders and messages captured the last moments.

“Chock 5 100 per cent accounted for,” said one message, meaning all five aircraft were fully loaded and all people accounted for. ”Clamshell,” came an order, meaning retract the C-17 ramps one by one. Then, “flush the force,” meaning get out.

One minute to midnight, the last of the five took off.

Soon came the message “MAF Safe,” meaning the Mobility Air Forces were gone from Kabul air space and in safe skies.

The American generals relaxed. From the ground in Kabul, Taliban fighter Mohammad Rassoul, known among other fighters as “Afghan Eagle”, had been watching, too.

“Our eyes were on the sky desperately waiting,” he said. The roar of planes that had kept him up for two nights had stopped. The Taliban flares at the airport streaked the sky.

“After 20 years of struggle we achieved our target,” Rassoul said. He dared hope for a better life for his wife, two daughters and son.

“I want my children to grow up under peace,” he said. “Away from drone strikes.”









Taliban fighters stand guard inside the Hamid Karzai International Airport after the US withdrawal in Kabul, Afghanistan on August 31, 2021. — AP









A damaged Afghan military airplane and vehicle are seen after the Taliban's takeover inside the Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan on September 5, 2021. — AP









Damaged Afghan military aircraft are seen after the Taliban's takeover inside the Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan on September 5, 2021. — AP









Damaged Afghan military aircraft are seen after the Taliban's takeover inside the Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan on September 5, 2021. — AP









Taliban fighters collect military clothes near damaged Afghan military aircraft after the Taliban's takeover inside the Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan on September 5, 2021. — AP


----------



## Meengla

A surreal but hilarious video about the American 'spoils of war' ending up in Lahore, Pakistan! There is even gadgets for 'shut your ears to your nagging wife'!! Oh, this old man even sold the spoils of war when the Soviets left Afghanistan. Hilarious!! But, sorry, its in Urdu.


----------



## ghazi52

*Around 200 evacuated Afghans come under suspicion of US intelligence, Pentagon says*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/sputnik
*Sputnik*
1:47 PM | September 05, 2021


The US completed its withdrawal from Afghanistan earlier this week, ending a 20-year military presence in the country, with the Taliban* re-taking control of the nation after ousting the Western-backed government.

The Taliban took full control of Kabul after the withdrawal of the US and its allies was completed this week. However, Panjshir, with prominent resistance leader Ahmad Massoud at the helm, was reported to remain the only province in the country to have refused to surrender to the Islamist group.

On Friday, Taliban spokesman Bilal Karimi said that Panjshir was fully controlled by the terrorist group, while the resistance leaders had allegedly fled the country. However, later in the day, self-proclaimed interim president Amrullah Saleh denied the capture of Panjshir and said that he remained in the province.

The group's swift takeover of the country and especially Kabul in mid-August has led Afghan President Ashraf Ghani to flee the country for the United Arab Emirates and forced thousands of Afghans to seek escape for fear of reprisals from the militants. The panic among locals caused deadly chaos at Kabul's airport as the US and its allies were evacuating foreigners, diplomatic staff and war-time Afghan allies.


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> Around 200 evacuated Afghans come under suspicion of US intelligence, Pentagon says



*The whole concept of granting immigration to Western countries to those who collaborated with invading forces is a BIG ABSURD STUPIDITY!*! Let's set aside the political correctness and sensitivities about this and think: *The main motives to 'help' the NATO presence in Afghanistan was to secure a way to feed their families-- to survive!* Those who helped, helped with that and only that in their minds. They would help *an Army of Lucifer *in that wretched country just to survive. And I am NOT even remotely blaming the Afghans for trying survive however they could in that wretched country. I am simply *ridiculing the absurd sensitivities of the Western discourse about 'helping those Afghans who stood by us'. Indians are smarter than that and they have not accepted Afghan collaborators!! *

Also, Afghans have been DESPERATELY running away from Afghanistan for decades. *DECADES*!!! And to a lesser extent, most poor countries of the world have people running away to the WEST. These exoduses are not different from the millions of years old human being migrating for better opportunities.

*What a load of CRAP we have been told and sold about Afghans fleeing the Taliban!!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIPRA

Meengla said:


> *The whole concept of granting immigration to Western countries to those who collaborated with invading forces is a BIG ABSURD STUPIDITY!*! Let's set aside the political correctness and sensitivities about this and think: *The main motives to 'help' the NATO presence in Afghanistan was to secure a way to feed their families-- to survive!* Those who helped, helped with that and only that in their minds. They would help *an Army of Lucifer *in that wretched country just to survive. And I am NOT even remotely blaming the Afghans for trying survive however they could in that wretched country. I am simply *ridiculing the absurd sensitivities of the Western discourse about 'helping those Afghans who stood by us'. Indians are smarter than that and they have not accepted Afghan collaborators!! *
> 
> Also, Afghans have been DESPERATELY running away from Afghanistan for decades. *DECADES*!!! And to a lesser extent, most poor countries of the world have people running away to the WEST. These exoduses are not different from the millions of years old human being migrating for better opportunities.
> 
> *What a load of CRAP we have been told and sold about Afghans fleeing the Taliban!!!! *



That is exactly the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

SIPRA said:


> That is exactly the case.



Once the dust settles down, I want to write about this absurdity. @DJ_Viper would probably want to read that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Meengla

Clutch said:


>



I don't think unless some huge attack like 9/11 is launched against America from Afghanistan we will see many boots on the ground. Despite the inevitable chaos around the exit of American forces, there is broad support for the withdrawal. I think Graham meant sending some very limited boots on the ground but even that's not likely unless the threat is big.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

USA dismantled majority of assets, it will be very hard to organize and fight. 
Lot of efforts and resources are required.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*'He was prepared to fight to death': Blinken reveals last call with Ghani*


US Secretary of State says America did not know of any plans of former Afghan president's departure from Afghanistan


News Desk
September 09, 2021








US Secretary of State Antony Blinken revealed his last call with former Afghan president Ashraf Ghani, saying that he was prepared to fight till the death and the United States did not know of any plans of him fleeing the war-torn country with "tonnes of cash."

"We certainly did nothing to facilitate it [Ghani's departure from Kabul]," Blinken said in an interview with _ToloNews_. "What I do know, is that he left the country and again in a very short period of time the security forces and its institutions collapsed and so did the government."

To a question about recognising the Taliban government or working with them, the US top official said that if the future government of Afghanistan is able to uphold the basic rights of people, the basic human aspiration, then "that's a government that we can work with, if it doesn't, we won't".

Blinken said that the focus of the US right now is on working with the international community to set clear expectations for the government that emerges in Afghanistan, and to communicate those expectations to the government.

He put the blame on the Afghanistan government for what happened in the country in the 100 days preceding August 15, saying many soldiers fought bravely, but as an institution, the army collapsed.

"I have to say the so many Afghans in the security forces acted with incredible courage and bravery and tremendous sacrifice. So many lost. But as an institution, it collapsed. And the government, of course, the government fled ultimately. All of that happened in a very very short period of time," he said.

Earlier today, Ashraf Ghani, who fled the country last month as the Taliban entered Kabul, apologised to the Afghan people, as "he could not make it end differently".

In a statement on Twitter on Wednesday, Ghani said that he left at the urging of the palace security in order to avoid the risk of bloody street fighting and again denied stealing millions from the treasury.

Ghani expressed regret that his "own chapter" ended in a tragedy similar to his predecessors and that he had to leave Kabul without ensuring stability and prosperity in Afghanistan.

"Leaving Kabul was the most difficult decision of my life, but I believed that it was the only way to keep the guns silent and save Kabul and her 6 million citizens," the statement read.

In response to allegations made by the spokesperson of the Russian embassy in Kabul, Ashraf Ghani denied that he fled Afghanistan with "four cars and a chopper full of cash".

Terming the charges as "completely and categorically false", the former Afghan president said that corruption is a plague that has crippled the war-torn country for decades.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Afghanistan: First foreigners fly out of Kabul since US pull-out*







The flight took more than 100 people from Kabul to Doha, the capital of Qatar

Dozens of international passengers - including UK citizens - have flown out of Kabul in the first such flight since US forces left the country.

The Qatar Airways charter flight landed in the Qatari capital Doha on Thursday, with a second flight due on Friday.

US Secretary of State Antony Blinken urged help with evacuations during a recent visit to Qatar.

Hundreds of Afghan citizens who had helped the US military were unable to get out in last month's US airlift.

Reuters news agency reports that 113 people were on the plane.

UK Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab said 13 British citizens had arrived in Doha, and thanked Qatar for facilitating the flight.


----------



## Meengla

CNN's Fareed Zakaria talking about the Afghanistan latest situation. Though he is talking to an Indian anchor and is generally not a friend of Pakistan anyway, the interview is worth watching. I did get confused by using 'our': Didn't know if he meant as an American or as an INDIAN-American!
A few points:
1) America has other interests such as containing China and Afghanistan was just a drain.
2) Biden could still win in 2024 if his domestic agenda succeeds.
3) India has been a 'passive' player in Afghanistan and needs a real foreign policy there.
4) Pakistan uses Jihadis for strategic goals [well, he's Fareed can't escape his Indian-ness]
5) Many disaffected groups in Afghanistan who could be used in an 'insurgency'
6) Taliban's reliance on China is as of now only a wish-list.
7) India should talk with the Taliban to get assurances about jihadis going to Kashmir.
8) Pakistan ISI and Taliban bonds unlikely to shake.

But the whole interview is worth watching. I have been a fan of Fareed despite sometimes not agreeing with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Series of NOTAM issued by CAA Pakistan 'on behalf of Afg' shows
HKIA - Kabul Airport is being operationalized
- Aerodome, ILS & DME are back online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Afghanistan's flag carrier to resume international flights next week*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
5:04 PM | September 09, 2021


Afghanistan’s national flag carrier is preparing to resume international flights next week, its new president said Wednesday, praising Qatari and Turkish technical experts for their assistance in getting Kabul airport operational in the shortest possible time. 

Domestic flights to Herat, Kandahar and Mazar-e-Sharif resumed Sept. 4, and negotiations are now underway to restart international flights between Kabul and New Delhi, Qari Rahmatullah Gulzad, who assumed charge following the Taliban’s recent takeover of the country said.

Before leaving the war-torn country on Aug. 31 after 20 years of operations, US forces severely damaged terminals at Hamid Karzai International Airport and Ariana Afghan Airlines' planes, workshop, hangar and offices.

“The Qatari and Turkish technical teams enabled us to resume flight operations,” Gulzad said, thanking the countries for their prompt support.

The Qatari and Turkish teams are still working on Kabul airport, and he believes they will stay for another month to ensure that it meets international standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

There could be a dedicated thread about life in Afghanistan from on the ground like reporting but until then.. here is one relevant post. It's in Urdu but h*as English captions*. TCM Original is quickly becoming a great channel: Journalism without (too much) bias. Something which is lacking in most modern media; I won't even mention pathetic Indian media (with few exceptions), most of the Western media now looks like agenda-driven, appealing to the 'in-crowd' like journalism.
Anyway, if you are curious about a good account of the level of freedoms in Afghanistan under the Taliban rule--about freedom of expression, women's rights, freedom of association, then this video is a good one:


----------



## Meengla

There probably needs to be a separate thread something like 'On the ground reporting from Afghanistan'. Until then, this is what DW's reporting. As I said before, DW's Franz Marty is a great reporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

ghazi52 said:


> *'He was prepared to fight to death': Blinken reveals last call with Ghani*
> 
> 
> US Secretary of State says America did not know of any plans of former Afghan president's departure from Afghanistan
> 
> 
> News Desk
> September 09, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Secretary of State Antony Blinken revealed his last call with former Afghan president Ashraf Ghani, saying that he was prepared to fight till the death and the United States did not know of any plans of him fleeing the war-torn country with "tonnes of cash."
> 
> "We certainly did nothing to facilitate it [Ghani's departure from Kabul]," Blinken said in an interview with _ToloNews_. "What I do know, is that he left the country and again in a very short period of time the security forces and its institutions collapsed and so did the government."
> 
> To a question about recognising the Taliban government or working with them, the US top official said that if the future government of Afghanistan is able to uphold the basic rights of people, the basic human aspiration, then "that's a government that we can work with, if it doesn't, we won't".
> 
> Blinken said that the focus of the US right now is on working with the international community to set clear expectations for the government that emerges in Afghanistan, and to communicate those expectations to the government.
> 
> He put the blame on the Afghanistan government for what happened in the country in the 100 days preceding August 15, saying many soldiers fought bravely, but as an institution, the army collapsed.
> 
> "I have to say the so many Afghans in the security forces acted with incredible courage and bravery and tremendous sacrifice. So many lost. But as an institution, it collapsed. And the government, of course, the government fled ultimately. All of that happened in a very very short period of time," he said.
> 
> Earlier today, Ashraf Ghani, who fled the country last month as the Taliban entered Kabul, apologised to the Afghan people, as "he could not make it end differently".
> 
> In a statement on Twitter on Wednesday, Ghani said that he left at the urging of the palace security in order to avoid the risk of bloody street fighting and again denied stealing millions from the treasury.
> 
> Ghani expressed regret that his "own chapter" ended in a tragedy similar to his predecessors and that he had to leave Kabul without ensuring stability and prosperity in Afghanistan.
> 
> "Leaving Kabul was the most difficult decision of my life, but I believed that it was the only way to keep the guns silent and save Kabul and her 6 million citizens," the statement read.
> 
> In response to allegations made by the spokesperson of the Russian embassy in Kabul, Ashraf Ghani denied that he fled Afghanistan with "four cars and a chopper full of cash".
> 
> Terming the charges as "completely and categorically false", the former Afghan president said that corruption is a plague that has crippled the war-torn country for decades.


Trust a snake before any NA pedophile thuggish slave of the Hindutva scums...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Afghan police return to work alongside Taliban at airport*

AFP
12 Sep 2021









*KABUL: Afghan police at Kabul airport have returned to work manning checkpoints alongside Taliban security for the first time since the militants seized power, officers said Sunday.*

When the Taliban swept into Kabul last month ousting the government, police abandoned their posts, fearful of what the militants would do.

But two officers said they had returned to work Saturday after receiving calls from Taliban commanders.

On Sunday, an AFP correspondent at the airport saw border police members deployed at several checkpoints outside the main buildings of the airport, including the domestic terminal.

"I came back to work yesterday more than two weeks after being sent home," one of the police force members told AFP, speaking on condition of anonymity.

"I received a call from a senior Taliban commander who asked me to come back," another officer said.
"Yesterday was great, so happy to serve again."

The Taliban say they have granted a general amnesty to everyone who worked for the former government -- including the army, police and other security branches.

Officials say they want to integrate the opposing forces, but have not spelled out how this will happen -- or how they will sustain a security apparatus made up of around 600,000 people.

Kabul airport was severely damaged during the chaotic evacuation of over 120,000 people that ended with the withdrawal of US forces on August 30.

The Taliban, who swept into Kabul after routing government forces on August 15, have been scrambling to get the capital's airport operating again with Qatari technical assistance.

The United Arab Emirates has set up an air bridge to deliver tons of aid to Afghanistan, with aircraft bringing in hundreds of tonnes of medical and food supplies.

An airport employee who handles security for a private company confirmed that the border police had been deployed around the airport since Saturday.

"They are sharing the security with the Taliban," he told AFP. Qatar Airways has operated charter flights out of Kabul in recent days, carrying mostly foreigners and Afghans who missed being taken out during the evacuation.

An Afghan airline resumed domestic flights last week, while Pakistan International Airlines is expected to begin flights from Islamabad to Kabul in coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

First commercial flight to Afghanistan after the Taliban takeover, a PIA Boeing 777, lands in Kabul

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> First commercial flight to Afghanistan after the Taliban takeover, a PIA Boeing 777, lands in Kabul
> 
> 
> View attachment 777661



I think PIA is supposed to take a big role in the coming weeks and months. Good PR, good $$, good diplomatic perception...

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Afghanistan: More than $1bn pledged for Afghanistan*








Aid organisations have warned there is an urgent need for food and medical supplies


*More than $1bn (£720m) in aid has been pledged for Afghanistan, following warnings from the United Nations of a "looming catastrophe".*

The plea for global support was made at a conference in Geneva, following the Taliban's takeover last month.
The UN said the country was facing a major humanitarian crisis.

After decades of war and suffering, it was "perhaps their most perilous hour", Secretary-General Antonio Guterres said.
The poverty rate was "spiralling" and public services were close to collapse, he told the conference.

"Many people could run out of food by the end of this month just as winter approaches," he warned.

The UN had called for $606m to be raised, saying this would bring "vital relief" to millions.

Mr Guterres said it was unclear how much of the more than $1bn promised would go towards the UN appeal.
The UN has urged the Taliban to give aid workers unimpeded access.

Even before the Islamist militants retook control of Afghanistan in August, fighting had forced more than 550,000 people to flee their homes.

An estimated 3.5 million people are currently internally displaced within the country. Afghans have also had to deal with a severe drought.







The conference on Monday was attended by top UN officials as well as aid organisations including the Red Cross and various governments.

The UN said about a third of the money it was seeking to raise would be used by its World Food Programme (WFP), which earlier said many Afghans did not have access to cash to afford sufficient food.

"We are quite literally begging and borrowing to avoid food stocks running out," WFP deputy regional director Anthea Webb told Reuters news agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> "We are quite literally begging and borrowing to avoid food stocks running out," WFP deputy regional director Anthea Webb told Reuters news agency.



My understanding is some European countries, especially Germany and the UK, are keen to help in Afghanistan. It maybe because of mostly self-serving reasons: More misery in Afghanistan, more flight to the West. So better pay for $1 meal to an Afghan in Afghanistan instead of a $10 meal in London.
Here is an opportunity for Pakistan to help and also make some $$. Most aid should be going through Pakistan, if not a lot of it made/originated in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Meengla said:


> My understanding is some European countries, especially Germany and the UK, are keen to help in Afghanistan. It maybe because of mostly self-serving reasons: More misery in Afghanistan, more flight to the West. So better pay for $1 meal to an Afghan in Afghanistan instead of a $10 meal in London.
> Here is an opportunity for Pakistan to help and also make some $$. Most aid should be going through Pakistan, if not a lot of it made/originated in Pakistan.



Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A flight of Pakistan's national flag carrier, PIA landed at the Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul on Monday, resuming international flights to Afghanistan since the Taliban takeover last month, the airline said in a statement.

The flight brought a group of international journalists to Kabul and returned with World Bank officials and some journalists, PIA Chief Executive Officer Arshad Malik said in a statement, calling the flight "very important," adding that the entire world is expecting them to restore air connectivity with Afghanistan.

He also expressed hope that the flight service to Kabul would be fully restored soon.

The purpose of the flight is to promote goodwill between Pakistan and Afghanistan and to strengthen the operation on the basis of humanitarian sympathy, the statement added.

It was a chartered plane, which brought three journalists from Islamabad and flew back with 65 passengers, said a PIA official in Kabul.

On Sunday, the interim Taliban administration recalled security and other personnel who worked at the Kabul airport before Aug. 31, the day the US forces left the country.

When the Taliban took control of Kabul on Aug. 15, international commercial flights were halted, while the US forces reportedly damaged the airport, including Afghan national carrier planes, hangers, workshops, and offices, before they withdrew completely from the country on Aug. 31.

After the withdrawal of the US forces, the Qatari and Turkish technical teams arrived the next day to help restore the airport so it could reopen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> The flight brought a group of international journalists to Kabul and returned with World Bank officials and some journalists, PIA Chief Executive Officer Arshad Malik said in a statement, calling the flight "very important," adding that the entire world is expecting them to restore air connectivity with Afghanistan.



PIA revival and huge profitability on the horizon and no better man than Mr. Arshad Malik at the helm right now. I think this guy personally went to Kabul around those crazy days between 15 August and 31 August to supervise PIA's operation. Such a dedicated, efficient professional!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Meengla said:


> PIA revival and huge profitability on the horizon and no better man than Mr. Arshad Malik at the helm right now. I think this guy personally went to Kabul around those crazy days between 15 August and 31 August to supervise PIA's operation. Such a dedicated, efficient professional!




Pakistan needs them.


----------



## ghazi52

*Timeline:
 The dramatic first month of the Taliban's rule in Afghanistan*


Here's is a timeline of main events centring on Afghanistan under the Taliban rule.

*Reuters*

On August 15, 2021, Taliban took over the Afghan capital, Kabul, bringing to an end a 20-year-long war. What followed was chaos, protests, a suicide attack followed by drone strikes, assurances by the Taliban of protecting human rights and granting a general amnesty and the announcement of a new government.
It has been a month since the fall of Kabul.

Here's is a timeline of main events centering on Afghanistan under the Taliban rule.


*The dramatic first month of the Taliban's rule in Afghanistan*


*Aug 15*





Taliban fighters enter Kabul. As foreigners and Afghans scramble to leave the country, there is chaos at Kabul airport, during which several people are killed.
*Aug 17*



US President Joe Biden breaks silence on withdrawal from Afghanistan. Taliban spokesperson Zabihullah Mujahid holds first press conference since fall of Kabul; says women's rights will be respected, there will be no reprisals.
*Aug 18*



Anti-Taliban protests erupt in eastern city of Jalalabad. At least 3 people are killed.
*Aug 19 *







Scenes of chaos at Kabul airport persist. Several more people are killed as Taliban members open fire, causing a stampede. Anti-Taliban protests break out in Asadabad and Kabul, amid reports of former Taliban enemies being rounded up for questioning.
*Aug 21*



Taliban say they will investigate reports of atrocities and protect people's rights. Also say the airport chaos is not their fault; they are trying to provide a smooth exit for those with correct paperwork.
*Aug 23*



Haji Mohammad Idris is named acting governor of Aghanistan's central bank amid economic turmoil.
*Aug 24*



The World Food Programme says millions of Afghans could soon face starvation.
*Aug 26*








A suicide bomb attack near Kabul airport kills scores of people, including 13 US troops. The attack was claimed by the militant Islamic State.
*Aug 27*



The US military launches a drone strike against an Islamic State "planner".
*Aug 29*



A US drone strike kills 10 members of a family in Kabul. Taliban condemn the attack.
*Aug 30 *







US General Frank McKenzie, head of US Central Command, announces the completion of the US troop withdrawal, ending the 20-year war. The Taliban declare independence for Afghanistan.
*Aug 31*



Long queues at banks, rising prices for staples and people taking risky land routes to try to leave Afghanistan are among the first challenges for the Taliban.
*Sept 3*



Taliban say they have seized control of Panjshir province, the final holdout held by anti-Taliban fighters. The resistance movement says they are still fighting.
*Sept 4*







Kabul airport reopens for aid flights and domestic services.
*Sept 7*



The Taliban announce their new government.
*Sept 9*







The first commercial international flight under the new Taliban government leaves Kabul carrying more than 100 foreigners.
*Sept 13*







Donors pledge $1.1 billion for Afghanistan as aid dries up.
*Sept 14*







Thousands of people protest in southern city of Kandahar over Taliban plans to evict families from a former military colony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Meengla

Afghan 'leadership' always asking some foreign power to intervene with military help! Yup, go all the way to the mid 1970s and onward to see how different 'leaders' kept relying on either the Soviet or the American support. The latest Ghani regime was but one latest incarnation of their glorious history. As General Tariq Khan said about the Ghani regime: This is the only regime in the world which wants occupying powers to stay.
Here is what the Panjshir Paper Lion Massoud Jr. wants. But Biden is not biting on this--yet! 









Struggle for Control of Afghanistan Comes to K Street


Ahmad Massoud, a leading figure in the resistance to Taliban rule, hired a lobbyist to seek military and financial support in the United States.




www.nytimes.com






*Struggle for Control of Afghanistan Comes to K Street*
Ahmad Massoud, a leading figure in the resistance to Taliban rule, hired a lobbyist to seek military and financial support in the United States.



WASHINGTON — A leading figure in the Afghan resistance has retained a Washington lobbyist to seek military and financial support in the United States for a fight against the Taliban, according to a lobbying contract and a representative of the resistance leader.

Ahmad Massoud, the leader of one of the most prominent groups of fighters seeking to oust the Taliban from power, signed the contract this week with Robert Stryk, who built a lobbying practice during the Trump administration working with clients that others on K Street were wary of representing.

The contract, which was filed with the Justice Department on Wednesday evening and indicates that the work will be pro bono, comes as an array of Afghan constituencies are seeking lobbying help as they jockey for recognition in Washington and the international community.

While Afghan opposition groups have support from some Republicans in Washington, the *Biden administration has made clear that it has no interest in playing any further role in a civil war in Afghanistan.*


The administration is also seeking to balance opposition to the Taliban’s rule with the need for cooperation on issues like evacuating remaining Americans and American allies from the country.

Three lobbyists said they heard the Taliban are seeking representation on K Street as they seek international funding and legitimacy. It is unclear how such an arrangement could be structured to comply with sanctions expected to restrict the finances of the Taliban, which the United States considers a terrorist organization.

And a *well-financed Afghan group* that has been active in Washington, the Afghanistan-U.S. Democratic Peace and Prosperity Council, could become a vehicle for representing members of the country’s since-disbanded parliament who are discussing the possibility of forming a* government in exile*, according to a person familiar with the conversations.

The council had retained a handful of Washington consultants before the fall of the Afghan government to lobby the United States to support the country’s military. And, since the Taliban takeover, the council has been promoting protests against the Taliban, as well as messages from former members of parliament opposing Taliban rule and criticizing the Biden administration’s handling of the withdrawal of troops from Afghanistan.

A representative for Mr. Massoud said that a primary motivation for his lobbying campaign was to stop any move by the United States and other governments to grant legitimacy to the Taliban — or anyone other than Mr. Massoud — as the rightful leader of Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Furnished building available for Rent.. *
Earlier Used as Indian consulate.. Kandhar Afghanistan.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Taliban hands over seized cash, gold to Afghan central bank*

September 17, 2021

The Taliban had handed over about 12.3 million U.S. dollars cash and some gold to Da Afghanistan Bank (DAB), the country's central bank, a bank statement said Thursday.

The cash and gold bars found from the houses of former administration's officials and local offices of former government's intelligence agency have been returned to Da Afghanistan Bank's treasury, the bank said in a statement.

"The officials of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan by handing over the assets to national treasury proved their commitment to transparency," the statement said.

After taking over the capital Kabul on Aug. 15, the Taliban announced the formation of a caretaker government on Sept. 7, appointing several acting ministers and an acting governor to the Afghan central bank.


----------



## Ali_Baba

ghazi52 said:


> *Furnished building available for Rent.. *
> Earlier Used as Indian consulate.. Kandhar Afghanistan.



Turn it into a counter-terrorism and de-radicalisation building - the irony will not be lost on any one ..


----------



## boca120879

Assalamu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh to Muslim
& Good day to Other


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439509755387650049


----------



## Azog

The biggest challenge for Taliban is get out of economic mess they are in. This country is largely been dependent on US economic aid. 


Governing a country is far more difficult


----------



## Genghis khan1




----------



## ghazi52

*Executions will return, says senior Taliban official*








Nooruddin Turabi, not pictured, said punishments such as amputations were "necessary"

*BBC

The Taliban's notorious former head of religious police has said extreme punishments such as executions and amputations will resume in Afghanistan.*

Mullah Nooruddin Turabi, now in charge of prisons, told AP News amputations were "necessary for security".

He said these punishments may not be meted out in public, as they were under previous Taliban rule in the 1990s.

But he dismissed outrage over their past public executions: "No-one will tell us what our laws should be."

Since taking power in Afghanistan on 15 August the Taliban have been promising a milder form of rule than in their previous tenure.

But there have already been several reports of human rights abuses carried out across the country.

On Thursday, Human Rights Watch warned that the Taliban in Herat were "searching out high-profile women, denying women freedom of movement outside their homes [and] imposing compulsory dress codes".

And in August, Amnesty International said that Taliban fighters were behind the massacre of nine members of the persecuted Hazara minority.

Amnesty's Secretary-General Agnès Callamard said at the time that the "cold-blooded brutality" of the killings was "a reminder of the Taliban's past record, and a horrifying indicator of what Taliban rule may bring".

Days before the Taliban took control of Kabul, a Taliban judge in Balkh, Haji Badruddin, told the BBC's Secunder Kermani that he supported the group's harsh and literal interpretation of Islamic religious law.

"In our Sharia it's clear, for those who have sex and are unmarried, whether it's a girl or a boy, the punishment is 100 lashes in public," Badruddin said. "But for anyone who's married, they have to be stoned to death... For those who steal: if it's proved, then his hand should be cut off."
These hardline views are in tune with some ultra-conservative Afghans.

However, the group are now balancing this desire to appeal to their conservative base with a need to form connections with the international community - and since coming into power, the Taliban have tried to present a more restrained image of themselves.

Turabi, notorious for his harsh punishments for people caught listening to non-religious music or trimming their beards in the 1990s, told AP that although harsh forms of punishment would continue, the group would now allow televisions, mobile phones, photos and videos.

Turabi - who is on a UN sanctions list for his past actions - said the Taliban's cabinet ministers were now discussing whether or not punishments should be public, and that they would "develop a policy".

Back in the 1990s, executions were held in public in Kabul's sports stadium, or on the vast grounds of the Eid Gah mosque.

At the time Turabi was justice minister and head of the Ministry of Propagation of Virtue and Prevention of Vice - the Taliban's religious police.

"Everyone criticised us for the punishments in the stadium, but we have never said anything about their laws and punishments," he said in the latest interview.

Earlier this week, the Taliban also requested to speak at the UN General Assembly, which is being held in New York City.

German Foreign Minister Heiko Maas said that while it was important to communicate with the Taliban, "the UN General Assembly is not the appropriate venue for that".


----------



## Meengla

This video is good to explain what went wrong in Afghanistan by the US led NATO control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

For USA everything went wrong ...


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> For USA everything went wrong ...



It's okay. The game of international geopolitics never ends. Next round?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*India also finally out of Afghanistan....*

Picture from #Kunduz airport, Afghanistan. In the background of the Taliban fighters is the Mi-35/Mi-24V attack helicopter (Serial 123) of the former Afghan Air Force, given to them by India.
It was earlier deemed unusable by Indian media because of no rotors..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Afghan Convoy At Landi Kotal, Khyber Pass, 1919, (c).









Larry Bain
Not much changes then - led my aid convoys down there in the mid 90s.


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hundreds of billions were spent by the US in Afghanistan. Here are 10 of the starkest examples of 'waste, fraud and abuse'*

By Nick Paton Walsh, CNN
October 7, 2021



(CNN) Half a billion dollars of aircraft that flew for about a year. A huge $85 million hotel that never opened, and sits in disrepair. Camouflage uniforms for the Afghan army whose fancy pattern would cost an extra $28 million. A healthcare facility listed as located in the Mediterranean Sea.

These are part of a catalog of "waste, fraud and abuse" complaints made against the United States' reconstruction efforts in Afghanistan -- an effort totaling $145 billion over 20 years -- made by the United States' own inspector general into the war. But the in-depth audits detailing these findings have, for the most part, been taken offline at the request of the State Department, citing security concerns.

The total cost of the war, according to the Pentagon, was $825 billion, a low-end estimate: even President Joe Biden has cited an estimate that put the amount at over double that -- more than $2 trillion, a figure that factors in long-term costs such as veterans' care. The interest on the debt runs into hundreds of billions already.

The $145 billion reconstruction effort lacked oversight, leading to Congress to set up the Special Inspector General for Afghan Reconstruction (SIGAR) in 2008. SIGAR published quarterly reports that gained less attention at the time than was commensurate with the expenditure they addressed, critics said, and were sometimes denied the information they needed by the Pentagon -- especially when it came to assessing security in the country.

A State Department spokesperson told CNN they had asked SIGAR to "temporarily" remove the reports, owing "to safety and security concerns regarding our ongoing evacuation efforts." They added SIGAR had the authority to restore them "when it deems appropriate."
What follows are 10 notable cases, stripped of identifying details, collated by CNN over the years.

*1) Kabul's winter blanket*

The Tarakhil power plant was commissioned in 2007 as a backup generator for the capital, in case electricity supply from Uzbekistan was compromised.

A vast, modern structure, it ran on diesel-fueled turbines, supplied by a brand-name engineering giant. There was one catch: Afghanistan had scant diesel supply of its own and had to ship the fuel in by truck -- making the plant too expensive to run.

The facility itself cost $335 million to build, and had an estimated annual fuel cost of $245 million. The most recent SIGAR assessment said at best it was used at just 2.2% capacity, as the Afghan government could not afford the fuel. USAID declined to comment.






Traffic passes by the Tarakhil power plant in September 2011.

*2) A half-billion-dollar fleet of cargo planes that flew for a year*

Afghanistan's fledgling air force needed cargo planes. In 2008, the Pentagon chose the G222 -- an Italian-designed aircraft designed to take off and land on rough runways. That first year, according to a speech made by SIGAR's chief John Sopko, citing a USAF officer, the planes were very busy.

But they would not be sustainable. The aircraft were only noticed by SIGAR when Sopko noticed them parked at Kabul airport and asked what they were doing there.

Six years after the procurement was launched, the 16 aircraft delivered to Afghanistan were sold for scrap for $40,257. The cost of the project: $549 million.

*3) The $36 million Marines HQ in the desert, neither wanted nor used*

Sopko said in a speech this 64,000-square foot control center in Helmand epitomized how when a project starts, it often cannot be stopped.

In 2010, the Marines were surging troop numbers in Helmand, the deadliest part of Afghanistan. A command and control center on the main base of Camp Leatherneck was ordained as part of the effort, although Sopko recalled the base commander and two other marine generals said it was not needed as it would not be completed fast enough.


Sopko said the thought of returning the funds allocated to Congress was "was so abhorrent to the contracting command, it was built anyway. The facility was never occupied, Camp Leatherneck was turned over to the Afghans, who abandoned it."

It cost $36 million, was never used, and seems to have been later stripped by the Afghans, who also never appeared to use it.

Major Robert Lodewick, a DoD spokesman, said in a statement the SIGAR report contained "factual errors," objected to how it implied "malfeasance" by some officers, and said the $36 million figure included ancillary costs like roads to the HQ.






US Marine MSgt. Charles Albrecht watches a construction crew working on a massive new base at Camp Letherneck, Helmand province, in March 2009.


*4) $28 million on an inappropriate camouflage pattern*

In 2007, new uniforms were being ordered for the Afghan army. The Afghan defense minister Wardak said he wanted a rare camouflage pattern, "Spec4ce Forest," from Canadian company HyperStealth.
A total of 1.3 million sets were ordered, costing $43-80 each, as opposed to $25-30 originally estimated for replacement uniforms. The uniforms were never tested or evaluated in the field, and there is just 2.1% forest cover across Afghanistan.
In testimony, Sopko said it cost taxpayers an extra $28 million to buy the uniforms with a patented pattern, and SIGAR projected in 2017 a different choice of pattern could have saved a potential $72 million over the next decade.
DoD spokesman Lodewick said the report "overestimated" the cost, and "incorrectly discredited the value of the type of pattern selected," adding a lot of the fighting in Afghanistan occurred in verdant areas.

*5) $1.5 million daily on fighting opium production*

The US spent $1.5 million a day on counter-narcotics programs (from 2002 to 2018). Opium production was, according to the last SIGAR report, up in 2020 by 37% compared to the year before. This was the third-highest yield since records began in 1994.
In 2017, production was four times what it was in 2002. A State department spokesperson noted "the Taliban have been the primary factor contributing to poppy's persistence in recent years" and "that the Taliban have committed to banning narcotics."







A tractor eradicates opium poppies in Nangarhar province in January 2007.

*6) $249 million on an incomplete road*
An extensive ring road around Afghanistan was funded by multiple grants and donors, totaling billions during the course of the war. Towards the end of the project, a 233-kilometer section in the North, between the towns of Qeysar and Laman, led to $249 million being handed out to contractors, but only 15% of the road being built, a SIGAR audit reported.
Between March 2014 and September 2017, there was no construction on this section, and what had been built deteriorated, the report concluded. USAID declined to comment.
*7) $85 million hotel that never opened*
An extensive hotel and apartment complex was commissioned next to the US Embassy in Kabul, for which the US government provided $85 million in loans.
In 2016, SIGAR concluded "the $85 million in loans is gone, the buildings were never completed and are uninhabitable, and the U.S. Embassy is now forced to provide security for the site at additional cost to U.S. taxpayers."
The audit concluded the contractor made unrealistic promises to secure the loans, and that the branch of the US government who oversaw the project never visited the site, and neither did the company they later hired to oversee the project. A State department spokesperson said they did not manage the construction and it was "a private endeavor."
*8) The fund that spent more on itself than Afghanistan*
The Pentagon created the Task Force for Business and Stability Operations (TFBSO) expanded from Iraq to include Afghanistan in 2009, for whose operations in Afghanistan Congress set aside $823 million.
Over half the money actually spent by TFBSO -- $359 million of $675 million -- was "spent on indirect and support costs, not directly on projects in Afghanistan," SIGAR concluded in an audit.
They reviewed 89 of the contracts TFBSO made, and found "7 contracts worth $35.1 million were awarded to firms employing former TFBSO staff as senior executives."
An audit also concluded that the fund spent about $6 million on supporting the cashmere industry, $43 million on a compressed natural gas station, and $150 million on high-end villas for its staff.
DoD spokesman Lodewick said SIGAR did not accuse anyone of fraud or the misuse of funds, took issue with "weaknesses and shortcomings" in the audit, and said "28 of TFBSO's 35 projects met or partially met their intended objectives."
*9) The healthcare facility in the sea*
A 2015 report into USAID's funding of healthcare facilities in Afghanistan said that over a third of the 510 projects they had been given coordinates for, did not exist in those locations. Thirteen were "not located in Afghanistan, with one located in the Mediterranean Sea." Thirty "were located in a province different from the one USAID reported."
And "189 showed no physical structure within 400 feet of the reported coordinates. Just under half of these locations, showed no physical structure within a half mile of the reported coordinates." The audit said that USAID and the Afghan ministry of Public Health could only provide "oversight of these facilities [if they] know where they are." USAID declined to comment.
*10) At least $19 billion lost to "waste, fraud, abuse"*
An October 2020 report presented a startling total for the war. Congress at the time had appropriated $134 billion since 2002 for reconstruction in Afghanistan.
SIGAR was able to review $63 billion of it -- nearly half. They concluded $19 billion of that -- almost a third -- was "lost to waste, fraud, and abuse."
DoD spokesman Lodewick said they and "several other U.S. Government departments and agencies are already on record as having challenged some of these reports as inaccurate and misleading" and that their conclusions "appeared to overlook the difference between reconstruction efforts that may have been mismanaged willfully/negligently and those efforts that, at the time of the report, simply had fallen short of strategic goals."


----------

